# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) > Δεξαμενισμοί πλοίων >  Δεξαμενισμοί λοιπών πλοίων (Other ships Drydockings)

## Apostolos

Αυτό το παπόρο ποιός το φτιάχνει? Μου φαίνετε μεγάλο, φαρδύ και με V γάστρα άρα παντόφλα δέν είναι.... 
perama.jpg
Στο Πέραμα η φώτο

----------


## Apostolos

> Επίσεις σήμερα μου ανέφεραν ότι το ιστορικό Ιφιγένεια κατεύθασε στα ναυπηγεία της MEGATECHNIKA όπου αφού κοπεί το παλιό κομοδέσιο θα χτιστεί νέο!


Εδώ θα βρείτε μία φώτο του όταν ήταν παροπλισμένο στα Αμπελάκια!
Ελπίζω μόνο να έχω καταλάβει σωστά για ποιό πλοίο μου είπαν

----------


## OLENI

Νομίζω πως αν αυτή είναι η τελική μορφή του πλοίου θα γίνει ένα από τα ομορφότερα "Ελληνικά" σκαρία. 

Ποιος θα μπορούσε να αμφισβητήσει την φαντασία και την δημιουργηκότητα των Ελλήνων ναυπηγων άλλωστε.
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

OLENI συμφωνώ μαζί σου για τον Έλυρο απ' ότι βλέπω στη μακέτα και εύχομαι να γίνει έτσι.... και για διάφορεσ άλλες αξιόλογες μετασκευές που έχουν γίνει στην Ελλάδα. Τώρα γενικά για τους έλληνες ναυπηγούς και τη φαντασία τους κρατώ μικρά καλάθια γιατί σχεδίασαν την Π. Σουμελά, Μακεδονία... :Sad:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Τώρα γενικά για τους έλληνες ναυπηγούς και τη φαντασία τους κρατώ μικρά καλάθια γιατί σχεδίασαν την Π. Σουμελά, Μακεδονία...


Φίλε μου *Leo* θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. Όχι βέβαια γιατί πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχουν έλληνες ναυπηγοί χωρίς φαντασία, αλλά γιατί θεωρώ ότι κανένας ναυπηγός δεν είναι απόλυτα ελεύθερος να σχεδιάσει αυτό που ακριβώς θα ήθελε, και κάπου επεισέρχονται και άλλοι παράγοντες, όπως ας πούμε η ...φαντασία του πλοιοκτήτη, ή -ακόμα πιό βασικό- το κονδύλι που έχει υπολογιστεί για την όποια μετασκευή.

Για να χρησιμοποιήσω ως παράδειγμα την Π. Σουμελά που αναφέρεις, όπου και εγώ συμφωνώ ότι είναι μία άσχημη μετασκευή, τι παραπάνω θα μπορούσε να κάνει ο οποιοσδήποτε ναυπηγός στην περίπτωση που η εταιρεία του πλοίου του έχει αναθέσει μία συγκεκριμμένου εύρους και κόστους μετασκευή ? Να τους έλεγε ότι δεν την αναλαμβάνει αν δεν του αναθέσουν να κάνει μετασκευή και στην ...πλώρη του πλοίου γιατί διαφορετικά θα φαινόταν άσχημο ???

Θέλω με τα παραπάνω να πω ότι κανένας επαγγελματίας (από αρχιτέκτονα μέχρι και ναυπηγό) και ποτέ, δεν είναι ελεύθερος να δημιουργήσει αυτό που ακριβώς έχει φανταστεί, εκτός βέβαια αν η τελική υλική εφαρμογή του, γίνει με δικά του κονδύλια. Παντού επεισέρχεται το οικονομικό, τα χρήματα που είναι δηλαδή διατεθειμένος ο καθένας να επενδύσει, καθώς βέβαια και η (αμφίβολη φυσικά) φαντασία (όπως είπα και πιο πάνω), του εκάστοτε ...πελάτη.

_(Ζητώ συγγνώμη από τους κ.κ. moderators αν ξεφύγαμε από το θέμα του thread. Ισως θα ήταν καλό να ανοιχτεί ένα άλλο thread το οποίο και θα ασχολείται με μετασκευές πλοίων.)_

----------


## Giorgos_D

Να παρέμβω λίγο στη συζήτηση και να βγω λίγο εκτός θέματος.

Αυτός που αποφασίζει για την μορφή του πλοίου, τα σαλόνια και τα ανοιχτα καταστρώματα, δεν ειναι ο ναυπηγός (ή οι ναυπηγοι) αλλά ο αρχιτέκτονας (τουλάχιστον σε τετοιου μεγέθους μετασκευές). 
Ο ναυπηγός πρεπει να φέρει σε πέρας και να κάνει πραγματικότητα και κατασκευαστικά εφικτό, όλες τις απαιτήσεις του αρχιτέκτονα.
Ο πρώτος , σε αντιθεση με τον δεύτερο, δεν εξειδικευεται στην εκμετάλλευση χώρου, στον φωτισμό (φυσικό ή τεχνητό), στους χρωματισμούς, στη διακοσμηση. Εξειδικευεται στην στατική, στην ευστάθεια, στην αντοχή, στα ηλεκτρολογικά και μηχανολογικά του πλοίου.

----------


## Leo

> Να παρέμβω λίγο στη συζήτηση και να βγω λίγο εκτός θέματος..... Εξειδικευεται στην στατική, *στην ευστάθεια*, στην αντοχή, στα ηλεκτρολογικά και μηχανολογικά του πλοίου.


Giorgos_D δεν αντιδικώ μαζί σου, ούτε φυσικά με τον φίλο Espresso Venezia..σας καταλαβαίνω απολύτως και η φωτογραφία που θα σας παραθέτω δεν αφορά τον Έλυρο. Το δικό μου σχόλιο αφορούσε και αφορά το τί βλέπω και τίποτα περισσότερο. Μια φωτογραφία εδω ίσως απαντήσει στα θέμα και βγάλτε εσείς τα συμπεράσματα σας για τον αρχιτέκτονα και τον ναυπηγό.

υ/γ. να ζητήσω κι εγώ συγνώμη που μιλάμε για θέματα που δεν αφορούν τον Ελυρο και ας το μεταφέρουν οι αρμόδιοι σε άλλο thread αν κάποιος ή κάποιοι θέλουν να σχολιάσουν..

----------


## Giorgos_D

**Ας τη συνεχισουμε την κουβέντα μεχρι να μας μεταφερουν**

Πολλές φορές γινονται μετασκευές χωρίς την ύπαρξη αρχιτέκτονα. Συνήθως μικρής εκτασης, ή για την αποφυγή του κόστους. Τότε ο ναυπηγός αναλαμβανει και την εργασία του αρχιτέκτονα (άλλες φορες επιτυχημενα, άλλες όχι, αφου δεν ειναι η δουλεια του αυτή).

Οσο για τη φωτογραφια που παραθετεις παραπάνω Leo, θα συμφωνησω απόλυτα μαζί σου (οτι ο ναυπηγος ευθυνεται για την κλιση), με την εξής διαφορά. Δεν εχει τελειωσει ακομα η μετασκευή του πλοίου. Οπότε δεν μπορουμε να βγαλουμε ασφαλη συμπεράσματα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πάντως, για να αστειευτούμε και λίγο, προβλέπω όταν θα τελειώσει η μετασκευή του Μακεδονία (αμήν !!!), και το πλοίο δρομολογηθεί, ο Απόστολος που έχει τραβήξει την πράγματι ...τρομακτική φώτο που μας παρέθεσε ο Leo, να γίνεται αρκετά πλουσιότερος με το ποσό που θα του προτείνει η ΣΑΟΣ προκειμένου να την καταστρέψει.  :Razz: 

Φαντάζεστε να εκτελεί δρομολόγια το πλοίο, λαμπερό και απαστράπτον, και να εξακολουθεί να κυκλοφορεί στο διαδίκτυο η συγκεκριμμένη φώτο ??? :lol:

----------


## Apostolos

Δηλαδή οι φώτο με το Πηνελόπη να είναι μπαταρισμένο και κομένο τί θα έπρεπει να κάνουν? Εδώ έβγαλα το Ευστάθιος που μπατάρισε και κανείς δεν είπε τίποτε... Όταν ξέρανε ότι το πλοίο πήγαινε με τον Αϊ Νικόλα στην πλώρη και τον Ταξιάρχη στην Γέφυρα...

----------


## Νaval22

> Αυτός που αποφασίζει για την μορφή του πλοίου, τα σαλόνια και τα ανοιχτα καταστρώματα, δεν ειναι ο ναυπηγός (ή οι ναυπηγοι) αλλά ο αρχιτέκτονας (τουλάχιστον σε τετοιου μεγέθους μετασκευές).


Ναι πολύ σωστό αυτό,καλό είναι να ξεκαθαριστεί,και εγώ πρίν καταλάβω την ουσία της ναυπηγικής νόμιζα πως ένας ναυπηγός έχει σχέση και με τη σχεδίαση των υπερκατασκευών,άλλα στη σχολή δεν υπάρχει κανένα μάθημα σχετικό με τέτοια θέματα design,πόσο μάλλον με design επιβατηγών/οχηματαγωγών,η δική μας σχεδιαστική ειδίκευση σταματάει συνήθως στις γραμμές.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...δεν ειναι ο ναυπηγός (ή οι ναυπηγοι) αλλά ο *αρχιτέκτονας*...


 
Συγγνώμη παιδιά, ρισκάροντας το να θεωρηθεί η ερώτηση μου, ερώτηση τελείως άσχετου, όταν λέμε ''αρχιτέκτονας'' στην σχεδίαση πλοίου, είναι κάποια εξιδίκευση στην ναυπηγική τέχνη, ή είναι ο ίδιος αρχιτέκτονας του Πολυτεχνείου που σχεδιάζει και κτίρια π.χ., και έχει πάρει κάποια επιπλέον ειδίκευση για τον σχεδιασμό πλοίων, στο Πολυτεχνείο ???

Αν σας μπέρδεψα, να πω ακόμα ένα παράδειγμα : Υπάρχει το Πολυτεχνείο το οποίο βγάζει τους αρχιτέκτονες τους οποίους όλοι γνωρίζουμε. Υπάρχει κάποια άλλη σχολή που βγάζει αρχιτέκτονες πλοίων ???  :Confused:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ο ίδιος ο αρχιτέκτονας που μπορει να σχεδιασει το εσωτερικό και τη μορφή ενός κτιριου, μπορει να σχεδιάσει το εσωτερικό και τη μορφή ενός πλοίου. Δε νομιζω να υπάρχουν μαθηματα και σχολές εξειδικευμενα στην αρχιτεκτονική πλοίων (τουλαχιστον στην Ελλάδα). Βεβαια υπάρχουν αρχιτεκτόνικα γραφεία που εξειδικεύονται στα πλοία.

Όταν όμως θες να κατασκευάσεις ενα κτιριο, απευθύνεσαι στον πολιτικό μηχανικό, ώστε να μελετήσει τα σχέδια του αρχιτεκτονα και να προβει στην ορθή κατασκευή του κτιρίου (θέση των κολώνων, ποσότητα οπλισμού του σκυροδέματος και όλα αυτά τα στοιχεια που συνθετουν την κατασκευή ενός κτιρίου).

Όπως ανεφερε και ο Στέφανος παραπάνω, και εγω παρόμοια εντύπωση ειχα πριν μπω στη σχολή. 
Βέβαια ο ναυπηγός εχει τον πρώτο και τον τελευταίο λόγο στη μορφή της γάστρας, όχι για λόγους αισθητικούς, αλλά για λόγους αντίστασης, ευστάθειας και συμπεριφοράς στον κυματισμό. Βέβαια αν γίνει πάντρεμα των δύο αυτών λόγων, εχουμε το τέλειο αποτέλεσμα.  :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Οι αρχιτέκτονες επιγραματικά σπουδάζουν τη μελέτη του χώρου είτε είναι σπίτια, κτίρια γενικότερα, ανοιχτοί χώροι (αρχιτέκτονες τοπίου) κ.λπ. 
Για να κατασκευαστεί ένα σπίτι πχ μετά τη μελέτη του αρχιτέκτονα ακολουθεί η στατική μελέτη από πολιτικό μηχανικό ώστε αυτό που θα φτιαχτεί να ...στέκεται.
Αντίστοιχα ο ναυπηγός μελετά τη συμπεριφορά και τις επιδόσεις του πλοίου, δεν μπάινει σε θέματα διαρύθμισης κ.λπ. εκτός αν επηρε΄λαζουν την ευστάθια του πλοίου. Υποχρέωση του ναυπηγού είναι να σχεδιάσει το πλοίο ώστε να πλέει με τις απαιτούμενες επιδώσεις και να είναι ευσταθές.
(Ας διρθώσει κάποιος ναυπηγός αν κάτι δεν ισχύει)

----------


## Giorgos_D

Παναγιώτη εισαι πολύ σωστός και να συμπληρώσω επίσης πως και ο ρόλος του ναυπηγού ειναι να κανει το πλοίο να "στέκεται". 
Συνήθως τα θέματα που εχουν να κανουν μεταξύ ναυπηγών και αρχιτεκτόνων δεν ειναι τόσο ευστάθειας και επιδόσεων, όσο αντοχής.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> αφου βρε ιασωνα την ξερεις την ιστορια.......οι γιαπωνεζοι μας φτιαχνουν τη καρινα κι εμεις πραγματοποιουμε την τελειοποιηση τους........τα καραβια ερχονται απο την ιαπωνια ατσουμπαλα κι εμεις τους δινουμε με τη μετασκευη που τους κανουμε μια ωραια εικονα προς τα εξω.


Έτσι είναι, ποιό ιαπωνικό πλοίο να κοιτάξουμε πριν και μετά την ελευσή του στην Ελλάδα, που να μην δικαιώνει το ποστ του φίλου scoofgian ?

ΝΕΦΕΛΗ, ΑΡΤΕΜΗΣΙΑ, ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ, ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, ΕΛΥΡΟΣ, αυτά που πρόχειρα μου έρχονται στο μυαλό.

----------


## scoufgian

> Έτσι είναι, ποιό ιαπωνικό πλοίο να κοιτάξουμε πριν και μετά την ελευσή του στην Ελλάδα, που να μην δικαιώνει το ποστ του φίλου scoofgian ?
> 
> ΝΕΦΕΛΗ, ΑΡΤΕΜΗΣΙΑ, ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ, ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, ΕΛΥΡΟΣ, αυτά που πρόχειρα μου έρχονται στο μυαλό.


και να συμφωνησω με το φιλο μου espresso,οτι τα καραβια που αναφερει ειναι κουκλια..........

----------


## Apostolos

Μιάς που δέν γνωρίζω το όνομα του νέου σκάφους, εν τούτις σας βάζω μια πλωράτη φώτο απο ναυπηγείο του Περάματος. Φαίνετε για πλοίο μεσαίου μεγέθους, με πλώρη τύπου Αρήτη. Ξέρει κάποιος κάτι?

----------


## zerro

an moy eleges se pio karnagio to ides tha itan eykolo na matho ke na soy po pio ine ke pos to lene ke pianoy ine!!
nea plia ksero ta eksis. to adelfaki toy korais ine idi stin zaintho ke silonete. i anek exi feri ke allo to exi stin soyda ke perimeni na teliosi to eloyros ke tha to feri sto perama. sta ellinika naypigia simferonton resti ine stin kataskeyh kotero 70 metron 2 komatia. to periboito skai adelfaki toy benizelos poy to ferane apo xalkida stin salamina telika to pigane stin eleysina tha ftiaxti kroyazieroplio to agorase o pateras mazi me 2 aloys efoplistes an matho ke alla tha se idopiiso!!!

----------


## agnostos

> an moy eleges se pio karnagio to ides tha itan eykolo na matho ke na soy po pio ine ke pos to lene ke pianoy ine!!
> nea plia ksero ta eksis. to adelfaki toy korais ine idi stin zaintho ke silonete. i anek exi feri ke allo to exi stin soyda ke perimeni na teliosi to eloyros ke tha to feri sto perama. sta ellinika naypigia simferonton resti ine stin kataskeyh kotero 70 metron 2 komatia. to periboito skai adelfaki toy benizelos poy to ferane apo xalkida stin salamina telika to pigane stin eleysina tha ftiaxti kroyazieroplio to agorase o pateras mazi me 2 aloys efoplistes an matho ke alla tha se idopiiso!!!


Φιλε zerro 3ερεις ποιο πλοιο εχει η ΑΝΕΚ στην Σουδα που προοριζεται για μετασκευη???

----------


## μιχαλης79

Μεχρι και σημερα στις 13:00 δεν υπαρχει κανενα πλοιο που να περιμενει να παει για μετασκευη. το λιμανι ειναι αδειο!!

----------


## zerro

> Φιλε zerro 3ερεις ποιο πλοιο εχει η ΑΝΕΚ στην Σουδα που προοριζεται για μετασκευη???


apostoli oxi den ksero ine sigoyro omos to sizitane mesa sto eloyros sinexos to anotato pliroma

----------


## agnostos

Παντως η ΑΝΕΚ δεν εχει ανακοινωσει αγορα καινουριου πλοιου...
Εκτος και αν σκεφτονται να αγορασουν την Αριαδνη  και με το περας της καλοκαιρινης περιοδου να παει Περαμα να την "πειρα3ουν" λιγο (ίσως μονο χρωμα η και κατι παραπανω...)
μονο ετσι μπορω να ερμηνευσω το "νεο πλοιο στην Σουδα"
Ποιος 3ερει...

----------


## Apostolos

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Αγνωστε αλλά αν υπήρχε νέο πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ στην Σούδα θα είχε γεμήσει το φόρουμ με φώτο του. 
Το πλοίο το φωτογράφησα δίπλα απο του Παπίλα στο Πέραμα.

----------


## marsant

Κατεβασμα θελει....

----------


## zerro

shmera sto elyros legane gia kapio plio kokkino kato leyko apo epano ke me eblima mia gorgona kserikapios kati?  k ine stin soyda
(gia to neo plio tis anek milao)

----------


## μιχαλης79

Καποιον πειραζουν μαλλον  :Very Happy:  μεχρι και σημερα το απογευμα δεν ηταν κανενα νεο πλοιο στην Σουδα και ειδικα αν ηταν για την ΑΝΕΚ θα ειχε μαθευτει. Εδω το Ελυρος δεν περασε καθολου απο την Σουδα ερχομενο απο Ιαπωνια

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σήμερα στα Αμπελάκια.

Για τον φίλο μου τον *nautikos* που εκτιμάει τέτοιες φωτογραφίες.  :Very Happy:  :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

AMPELAKIA.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Ευχαριστω πολυ :Very Happy:  Βλεπω απο τη φωτο οτι μπορει να δωσαμε την Γλυκοφιλουσα αλλα ενα νεο αδερφακι της γεννιεται!

----------


## nautikos

Αντε να δουμε και κανενα πολεμικο να κανει μπανιο... :Very Happy:  Εδω το αμερικανικο αντιτορπιλλικο *USS John Paul Jones* της κλασης *Αrleigh Βurke* δεξαμενιζεται στο _San Diego_.


Πηγη : flickr.com

----------


## manolis m.

Tha ithela na pws tin gnwmi ws pros tin enotita pou topothetithike auto to thread...Kalitera prwteinw na metapidisei ena skali pisw stin enwtita gt idi sta epivatiga ipraxei to analogo thema!!

----------


## polykas

*Μικρή δεξαμενή βασιλειάδη 6-9-2008.*

*Δεξαμενισμός πλωτού γερανού.*

2.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Mικρή πλωτή Περάματος. 6-9-2008.*

4-1.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Δεξαμενισμος του πλοίου της ελιν ζεφυρος νομίζω λέγεται πρωτοποριακός ο σχεδιασμός του είναι δεξαμενόπλοιο οχηματαγωγό για να μεταφέρει τα βυτία της ελιν 
αφιερωμένη στον polyka έτσι για να διευρυνόμαστε και λίγο εκτός ποσταλιών 100_6387.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Δεξαμενισμος του πλοίου της ελιν ζεφυρος νομίζω λέγεται πρωτοποριακός ο σχεδιασμός του είναι δεξαμενόπλοιο οχηματαγωγό για να μεταφέρει τα βυτία της ελιν 
> αφιερωμένη στον polyka έτσι για να διευρυνόμαστε και λίγο εκτός ποσταλιών 100_6387.jpg


αυτος ειναι ο ΑΠΗΛΙΩΤΗΣ.Τον ειχα συναντησει κατω στη Κω.....

----------


## giannisk88

Αυτο πρέπει να το εχω δεί και στη ΠαροΝαξία!!!Αν δε κάνω λάθος!!

----------


## parianos

Ναι, giannisk88 ηρθε και στην Παροναξια....

----------


## polykas

*Mεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.27-9-2008*

*Απηλιώτης. ΕΛΙΝ*


6 (3).JPG








6.JPG

----------


## Leo

24.10.06 και το ρ/κ ανοικτής θαλάσσης Μέγας Αλέξανδρος στο synchrolift Νεωρίου.

megas_alexandros.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία Leo.Σε ευχαριστούμε...*

----------


## polykas

*Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ sylver 23....*

----------


## mastropanagos

> *και μια του ΑΠΗΛΙΩΤΗΣ απο ψηλα.φωτο απο καταστρωμα του ελυρου κατα την διαρκεια των εγκαινιων
> αφιερωμενη στον πολυκα επειδη μου σφυριξε ενα πουλακι οτι την ζητησε(δεξια διακρινεται και ο θαλης)*


Απο το κακομοιρο το Θαλη δεν φαινεται τιποτα γιατι ειναι λιγο κοντουλης..!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

> Πολύ καλή!!!Στέφανε, να σε ρωτήσω, μήπως συνέχισες και λιγο πιο δεξιά να βγάλεις και το Ικαράκι????


Δυστυχώς όχι δεν το σκεφτηκα καθόλου να ανέβω και στη μικρή για τον Ικαρο βλέπεις ήταν η μέρα που είχε ανέβει στη μεγάλη το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ οπότε δεν ειχα μάτια για άλλη :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

> Στέφανε μην ενδώσεις. Απαίτησε Αριάδνη στο Ηράκλειο πριν απαντήσεις :evil:


Ηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη το ειπες και το έκανες ε!!!Με σαμποτάρεις κανονικά και με το νόμο....Μμμμ!!Εγώ δε λέω τίποτα αλλο, θα δείξω σε πράξη!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Είδες τι καλό κοπέλι που είναι ο Στέφανος δάσκαλε?? μου απάντησε κανονικά το παιδί.Να'σαι καλά φίλε Στέφανε!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Επιβλητική και συνάμα πανέμορφη πλώρη. Μανώλη συνέχισε να μας καταπλήσεις.. :Wink:

----------


## ARMENISTIS

XWRIS SXOLIA

----------


## mastrovasilis

΄Οντως χωρίς σχόλια ARMENISTIS. Κατπληκτικό και περίεργο σκαρί.
Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος περισσότερα στοιχεία?

----------


## fistikovoutiro

> XWRIS SXOLIA



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Littoral_Combat_Ship

Ελπίζω να σας βοηθήσει......

και

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Independence_(LCS-2)
Το οποίο είναι και στην φωτογραφία.

----------


## polykas

*Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Μανώλη.*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Οκτώβριος 1999 - Ocean Explorer Ι
> Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19086
> 
> (κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)



Πω πω τι πλωραρα ειναι αυτη.Ειναι η μονη που μου θυμιζει τοσο εντονα το κατανα του Επτανησος... Οχι νταξει δεν ειναι καλυτερη...:twisted:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> To STAR PRINCESS sthn California


ωραία φωτό φίλε Armenisti. Δύσκολα βλέπουμε τέτοιου τύπου πλοία σε δεξαμενές. Ευχαριστούμε. :Wink:

----------


## a.molos

Στο Πέραμα το EUROPA I της γραμμής Αλβανία-Ιταλία και στην ίδια δεξαμενή ένα απο τα ταχύπλοα Flying Cat.

FLYING CAT.jpg

EUROPA I.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Έγραψες πάλι Αντώνη.Σε ευχαριστούμε.....*

----------


## a.molos

Αν και πρόκειται για ro/ro, ας το βάλουμε εδώ  που έχουμε δεξαμενισμό για παντό τύπου πλοία, μιας και δεν έχει δικό του topic στα ro/ro.
AEGEAN GARGO η εταιρεία και AEGEAN GLORY ex. FRANCOISE που γράφει και στην πρύμη του.Υστερα έφυγε προς ανατολάς.

----------


## manolis m.

Emena pantws mou thimizei sxediastika kati apo to oximatagogo Lindos tis Dane auto to ploio!

----------


## polykas

*-----ΠΕΡΑΜΑ----*


28.jpg

----------


## sylver23

και μια πιο κοντινη σε αυτο με την φατσουλα στα αριστερα

P9210801.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

A..re sylver ??? pou to thimithike auto to korifaio??? Pragmatika gia gelia! :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

> *-----ΠΕΡΑΜΑ----*
> 
> 
> 28.jpg


Αυτό είναι εκεί πολύ καιρό εκεί για τι προορίζεται;

----------


## manolis m.

Proori*zotan* mallon gia kapoio kotero etsi opws to vlepw...

----------


## sylver23

> A..re sylver ??? pou to thimithike auto to korifaio??? Pragmatika gia gelia!


αν δεις την φωτο του πολυκα θα καταλαβεις που το θυμηθηκα :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## heraklion

Στην δεξαμενη Βασειλιάδη στις 13-10-2008
Ξέρει κάποιος πως λέγεται?

----------


## Rocinante

> Στην δεξαμενη Βασειλιάδη στις 13-10-2008
> Ξέρει κάποιος πως λέγεται?


Aristoklis K

----------


## Leo

Κουιζ ήταν αυτό? Δεν κατάλαβα?... Ποιός φωτογράφισε? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## manolis m.

> Κουιζ ήταν αυτό? Δεν κατάλαβα?... Ποιός φωτογράφισε?


Oxi ! O heraklion evale mia fwto tou kai den iksere to ploio pou itan stin deksameni kai rwtise... :Wink:

----------


## a.molos

Δυο ξεχωριστοί δεξαμενισμοί στις δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη. Ενα περιπολικό της ακτοφυλακής και ένα εξαιρετικό γιώτ, με μοναδικές ναυπηγικές γραμμές,γραμμές  που τείνουν να χαθούν απο τα  ναυπηγήματα που σχεδιάζονται στις μέρες μας( δεξιά διακρίνεται το Βεργίνα).
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες στον φίλο δεξαμενολόγο (που λέει και ο Εσπερος) Polykas.

----------


## polykas

*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ*

----------


## sylver23

*18.11.2008
δεαξαμενη βασιλειαδη.αγια ζωνη 2
πολυκα για σενα...


*

----------


## sylver23

*18.10.2008
δεξαμενη βασιλειαδη-αγια ζωνη 2
πολυκα για σενα..

*PA181777.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Σε ευχαριστώ Σιλβέστρο.Σου ανταποδίδω μία από πρύμα...* :Wink: 

PA.jpg

----------


## sylver23

ελεος .ποτε προλαβες???απορω υπαρχει πλοιο που να εχει μπει βασιλειαδη και να σου ξεφυγε??ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## heraklion

Ας βάλω και εγώ την δική μου.

----------


## sylver23

ωραιος πολυ καλη.δεν υπαρχει παραπονο.το καλυψαμε και αυτο

----------


## heraklion

Θα μπορούσε να πάει και στην πιο μικρη δεξαμενή, απο δίπλα.

----------


## Trakman

Διάβασα εδώ ότι η παντόφλα ΣΑΜΑΡΙΑ έρχεται Πέραμα για δεξαμενή. Αν κανείς κάνει καμιά βόλτα εκεί τον παρακαλώ να το βγάλει κι αυτό μια φωτογραφία! :Wink:

----------


## Georgecz3

Ολό και κάτι θα κάνουμε για σένα φιλε Trakman

----------


## sylver23

*Σήμερα στην βασιλειάδη
πολυκα για σενα.Δεν μπορείς να πεις,σήμερα δεν έκανα μισές δουλειές

πλωρα*

PC072373.jpg

*πρυμα* 

PC072366.jpg

*και μια κοντινη στην προπελα*

PC072368.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Eυχαριστώ πολύ sylver.Τέλεια και ολοκληρωμένη δουλειά...Μπράβο.*

----------


## sylver23

παρε αλλη μια δουλεια απο σημερα στο περαμα.ελπιζω να μεινεις ευχαριστημενος.
λοιπον παιδια δεν ανεβηκε κανενα πλοιο στην μεγαλη του περαματος για να σας φυγει η απορια.αντιθετως ανεβηκε στην μικρη το VEMAOIL XV

*την ωρα που μπηκε δεξαμενη..*

PC092376.jpg

*μια πρυμα απο σαλαμινα...

*PC092428.jpg
*
την ωρα που πλενοντανε...πλωρα

*PC092492.jpg

PC092497.jpg
*
και πρυμα..*

PC092503.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

good job  ! μπραβο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Respect , sylver23  :Smile:

----------


## sea_serenade

:shock::shock::shock: Sylver, απο τις καλύτερες δουλειές σου........Δεν το συζητάμε!!!!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> παρε αλλη μια δουλεια απο σημερα στο περαμα.ελπιζω να μεινεις ευχαριστημενος.
> λοιπον παιδια δεν ανεβηκε κανενα πλοιο στην μεγαλη του περαματος για να σας φυγει η απορια.αντιθετως ανεβηκε στην μικρη το VEMAOIL XV
> 
> *την ωρα που μπηκε δεξαμενη..*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24165
> 
> *μια πρυμα απο σαλαμινα...
> 
> ...


Τετοια που εχω εγω εσυ δεν εχεις ομως... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Μιας και εσυ ανεβασες τις υπολοιπες,θα ανεβασω και εγω αυτη..
DSC00031 (Custom).JPG

----------


## sylver23

ο ενας συμπληρωνει τον αλλον.α ρε συνεταιρακι...

----------


## manolis m.

*Giwrgara_D* gia esena....

PC140079edit.jpg
PC140080edit.jpg
PC140081edit.jpg
PC140090edit.jpg
PC140093edit.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *Giwrgara_D* gia esena....
> 
> PC140079edit.jpg
> PC140080edit.jpg
> PC140081edit.jpg
> PC140090edit.jpg
> PC140093edit.jpg


:shock::shock:Μανωλη ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΕΣ  ΦΩΤΟ!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

*Φοβερες φωτογραφιες !*

----------


## Leo

Είναι όντως φοβερές οι φωτογραφίες, αλλά μπορούμε να το πούμε και με όμορφα λόγια και όχι απαραίτητα εξώφθαλμα... με κάτι γραμματάρες νααααααα!!! Να μην το κανουμε γαϊτανακι...

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Χα χα χα χα  :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

Sas euxarsitw poli paidia...!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ ομορφες φωτο μανωλη μπραβο!!!!το βσπορι ειναι του κουτιου η ειναι απλα φρεσκοβαμμενο??????

----------


## mastropanagos

> Πολυ ομορφες φωτο μανωλη μπραβο!!!!το βσπορι ειναι του κουτιου η ειναι απλα φρεσκοβαμμενο??????


Απλα φρεσκοβαμμενο..!! :Wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

ευχαριστω μαστροπαναγο!!!!!!!πολυ καλη δουλεια παντως σαν καινουριο ειναι!!!! :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> ευχαριστω μαστροπαναγο!!!!!!!πολυ καλη δουλεια παντως σαν καινουριο ειναι!!!!


Γι'αυτο μπαινει και δεξαμενη αλλωστε,πηγαινε 1-2 σελιδες πιο πριν στο θεμα να το δεις πριν βαφτει πως ηταν..!! :Wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

εχεισ δικιο δεν το ειχα παρατηρησει!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μανώλη ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση.... Οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι πολύ ωραίες....

Και όπως φαίνεται στις προηγουμενες φωτογραφίες, το στρείδι που είχε απάνω ήταν πολύ περισσότερο από της Ροδάνθης.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Το θέμα *Δεξαμενισμοί παντός τύπου πλοίων* μεταφέρθηκε *εδώ* στην ποντοπόρο, απο την Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα ππυ ήταν μέχρι σήμερα. Στην Ελληνική Ακτολποϊα παραμένει το θέμα Δεξαμενισμοί Επιβατικών πλοίων.

----------


## manolis m.

Gia olo to forum...Eidika gia esena *Kapa*..!!

PC170010edit.jpg
PC170035edit.jpg
PC170038edit.jpg

----------


## sylver23

> kati mou leei pws o photo-reporter twn nauphgikwn klinwn Sylver tha einai ekei 
> Sorry gia ta greeklish alla eimai ws aurio xwris upologisth.


χρηστο αυριο αμα προλαβω

----------


## Mixalhs_13

*manoli m.* , εισαι ωραιοςςςςς !!!!!
Συνεχισε το *πολυ καλο εργο* σου  :Cool:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Τετοια που εχω εγω εσυ δεν εχεις ομως...
> Μιας και εσυ ανεβασες τις υπολοιπες,θα ανεβασω και εγω αυτη..
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24303


Βλέποντας αυτή τη φωτογραφία και τους εργαζόμενους δεξιά να φορούν το κράνος ακόμα και όταν είναι έξω από τη δεξαμενή, καταλαβάινουμε πόσο επικίνδυνο περιβάλον είναι μια δεξαμενή. Κίνδυνοι αρκετοί  να γλιστρήσεις και να πέσεις, να σε χτυπήσει κάποιο εργαλέιοο που έπεσε από ψηλότερα, να αναπνέυσεις επικίνδυνες αναθυμιάσεις, να σε πλακώσει ογκώδες αντικείμενο κ.λπ.
Με αφορμή αυτή τη φωτογραφία ας δούμε τι πρέπει να έχει κάποιος όταν είναι σε μια δεξαμενή
σύμφωνα με το Νόμο 70/1990:
1. *Προστασία κεφαλής*:
*Όλοι οι εργαζό&#181;ενοι σε πλοία &#171;ανεξάρτητα από το είδος της εργασίας που εκτελούν&#187;, πλωτές ή &#181;η
δεξα&#181;ενές*, κλίνες ναυπήγησης, χώρους προκατασκευής τ&#181;η&#181;άτων σκαφών, ελασ&#181;ατουργεία και
συνεργεία σφυρηλάτησης, εργασίες συναρ&#181;ολόγησης και αποσυναρ&#181;ολόγησης ικριω&#181;άτων, επάνω,
κάτω ή κοντά σε ικριώ&#181;ατα και θέσεις εργασίας σε &#181;εγάλο ύψος, σε εργασίες &#181;ε ανυψωτικά &#181;ηχανή&#181;ατα
και γερανούς και όσοι εργάζονται σε χώρους που διακινούνται φορτία &#181;ε ανυψωτικά &#181;ηχανή&#181;ατα *πρέπει
να φορούν υποχρεωτικά κράνος ασφάλειας.*
2. Προστασία οφθαλ&#181;ών:
Όλοι οι απασχολού&#181;ενοι σε εργασίες φλογοκοπής, συγκόλλησης, λείανσης και κοπής &#181;ε τροχό,
διάτρησης και κοπής &#181;ετάλλων &#181;ε ψαλίδι, χειρισ&#181;ό καρφωτικών και κρουστικών, &#181;ηχανών κατεργασίας
&#181;ετάλλων που παράγουν γρέζια &#181;ικρού &#181;ήκους, εργασίες &#181;ε όξινα και αλκαλικά προϊόντα, απολυ&#181;αντικά
και διαβρωτικά απορρυπαντικά, εργασίες που υπάρχει πιθανότητα εκτόξευσης &#181;ικροϋλικών, πρέπει να
φορούν γυαλιά ή προσωπίδες ή άλλα κατάλληλα &#181;έσα προστασίας.
3. Προστασία ποδιών:
*Όλοι οι εργαζό&#181;ενοι πρέπει να φορούν τα κατά περίπτωση κατάλληλα υποδή&#181;ατα.*
4. Προστασία χεριών-κορ&#181;ού:
Όλοι οι εργαζό&#181;ενοι σε εργασίες συγκόλλησης και φλογοκοπής, σε εργασίες σφυρηλάτησης, σε εργασίες
&#181;ε όξινα και αλκαλικά προϊόντα, απολυ&#181;αντικά και διαβρωτικά απορρυπαντικά, σε εργασίες
ψηγ&#181;ατοβολής, χειριζό&#181;ενοι αντικεί&#181;ενα &#181;ε οξείες ακ&#181;ές &#171;εκτός από την περίπτωση &#181;ηχανών που
ενδέχεται να αρπάξουν το γάντι&#187; πρέπει να φορούν γάντια από κατάλληλα κατά περίπτωση υλικά και &#181;ε
το απαιτού&#181;ενο &#181;έγεθος και &#181;ήκος ανάλογα &#181;ε τις προβλεπό&#181;ενες συνθήκες χρήσης.
5. Προστασία από πτώσεις
Οι εργαζό&#181;ενοι, που δεν &#181;πορούν να προστατευτούν από πτώση &#181;ε &#181;έσα συλλογικής προστασίας,
πρέπει να φορούν ζώνες ασφαλείας.
Οι ζώνες ασφαλείας και τα παρελκό&#181;ενά τους &#171;σχοινιά, ι&#181;άντες πρόσδεσης και λοιπά εξαρτή&#181;ατα
αγκύρωσης και γενικά οι σύνδεσ&#181;οι και τα &#181;εταλλικά &#181;έρη&#187; πρέπει καθένα χωριστά, αλλά και ως σύνολο
να αντέχουν χωρίς κίνδυνο αιωρού&#181;ενο φορτίο τουλάχιστον 450 KG &#171;κιλά&#187;.
Οι ζώνες ασφάλειας πρέπει να περιορίζουν το ύψος πτώσης στο 1.00 &#181;έτρο.
Απαγορεύεται να συνδέεται πάνω από ένας εργαζό&#181;ενος &#181;ε το ίδιο σύστη&#181;α πρόσδεσης.
Πρέπει να λα&#181;βάνονται &#181;έτρα ώστε τα σχοινιά πρόσδεσης να &#181;ην είναι ελαττω&#181;ατικά ή &#181;ειω&#181;ένης
αντοχής και να εξασφαλίζεται ότι κατά τη χρήση τους δεν κινδυνεύουν να υποστούν &#181;είωση της αντοχής
τους π.χ. από επαφή &#181;ε αιχ&#181;ηρά αντικεί&#181;ενα ή διαβρωτικά υλικά κλπ.
Οι ζώνες ασφάλειας πρέπει να ελέγχονται πριν από κάθε χρήση. Απαγορεύεται οι εργαζό&#181;ενοι που
χρησι&#181;οποιούν ζώνες ασφάλειας να εργάζονται σε απο&#181;ονω&#181;ένους χώρους εργασίας.
Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση πρέπει να παρακολουθούνται συνέχεια.
6. Προστασία της αναπνευστικής οδού: Όταν η προστασία της αναπνευστικής οδού των εργαζο&#181;ένων δεν
&#181;πορεί να εξασφαλιστεί αποτελεσ&#181;ατικά &#181;ε σύστη&#181;α εξαερισ&#181;ού ή άλλα &#181;έσα και υπάρχει κίνδυνος
έκθεσης σε σκόνες, καπνούς, ατ&#181;ούς ή αέρια όπως εργασίες σε δεξα&#181;ενές ή περιορισ&#181;ένους χώρους &#181;ε
πιθανότητα δηλητηρίασης από αέριο, κοπή και συγκόλληση &#181;ετάλλων &#181;ε τοξικά στοιχεία, εργασίες στην
πυρί&#181;αχη επένδυση των λεβήτων, όταν &#181;πορεί να εκλυθεί σκόνη, βαφή &#181;ε πιστολέτο χωρίς επαρκή
αερισ&#181;ό, ψηγ&#181;ατοβολή, αποξήλωση &#181;ονώσεων α&#181;ιάντου, εργασίες σε ψυκτικές εγκαταστάσεις, όπου
υπάρχει κίνδυνος διαρροής ψυκτικού υγρού πρέπει οι εργαζό&#181;ενοι να εφοδιάζονται &#181;ε τα κατάλληλα κατά
περίπτωση &#181;έσα ατο&#181;ικής προστασίας της αναπνευστικής οδού.
Εργαζό&#181;ενοι που εισέρχονται ή απασχολούνται σε δεξα&#181;ενές ή άλλους περιορισ&#181;ένους χώρους όπου
ενδέχεται να υπάρχει έλλειψη οξυγόνου πρέπει να εφοδιάζονται &#181;ε αναπνευστική συσκευή παροχής της
απαιτού&#181;ενης, κατά περίπτωση, ποσότητας αέρα.
Τα άτο&#181;α που χρειάζεται να χρησι&#181;οποιήσουν αναπνευστική συσκευή πρέπει να έχουν λάβει κατάλληλη
εκπαίδευση για την ορθή χρήση της και να έχουν υποβληθεί σε ειδική ιατρική εξέταση &#171;ακτινογραφία
θώρακα, σπιρο&#181;έτρηση, καρδιογράφη&#181;α υπό κόπωση 1-0 WATT για 5’&#187;, κατά την κρίση του γιατρού
εργασίας.
Αναπνευστική συσκευή που έχει χρησι&#181;οποιηθεί πρέπει να καθαρίζεται πριν δοθεί σε άλλο εργαζό&#181;ενο.
Αναπνευστικές συσκευές που δεν χρησι&#181;οποιούνται πρέπει να φυλάσσονται σε ιδιαίτερες κλειστές θήκες
ή ερ&#181;άρια &#171;ντουλάπια&#187;.
Ο αέρας που διοχετεύεται στις αναπνευστικές συσκευές προσαγωγής πρέπει να είναι απαλλαγ&#181;ένος από
επικίνδυνους παράγοντες ρύπανσης και από δυσάρεστες οσ&#181;ές.
Στις περιπτώσεις όπως ψηγ&#181;ατοβολή που η παροχή νωπού αέρα γίνεται υπό πίεση πρέπει:
- Ο συ&#181;πιεστής να είναι εξοπλισ&#181;ένος κατάλληλα ώστε να &#181;η &#181;ολύνει τον παρεχό&#181;ενο αέρα.
- Ο αέρας να έχει κατάλληλη θερ&#181;οκρασία 15-20ο C και &#181;έγιστη σχετική υγρασία 85&#37;.
- Ο συ&#181;πιεστής να είναι εξοπλισ&#181;ένος &#181;ε διάταξη που ε&#181;ποδίζει κάθε υπερθέρ&#181;ανση, ώστε ν’
αποτρέπεται η δη&#181;ιουργία τοξικών αερίων.
- Η σωλήνωση πρέπει να είναι εφοδιασ&#181;ένη &#181;ε:
α. Βαλβίδα &#181;είωσης της πίεσης,
β. Βαλβίδα ασφάλειας &#171;για περίπτωση ανω&#181;αλίας λειτουργίας της&#187; ρυθ&#181;ισ&#181;ένη για να λειτουργεί σε
πίεση ελαφρά ανώτερη από την τι&#181;ή της πίεσης &#181;ετά την βαλβίδα &#181;είωσης.
γ. Το φίλτρο που να συγκρατεί αποτελεσ&#181;ατικά τα κατάλοιπα που δη&#181;ιουργούνται στους σωλήνες, τα
λάδια, το νερό και τους βλαβερούς ατ&#181;ούς.
Η ελάχιστη απαιτού&#181;ενη ποσότητα αέρα είναι 120 LT/MIN/PERS &#171;120 λίτρα/λεπτό/άτο&#181;ο&#187; και η πίεση
στο σωλήνα τουλάχιστον 0,35 KG/CM2 &#171;κιλά/τ. εκατ.&#187;.
7. Προστασία της ακοής:
Όταν η στάθ&#181;η του θορύβου δεν είναι δυνατό να περιοριστεί &#181;ε προληπτικά και επανορθωτικά &#181;έτρα θα
πρέπει:
α. Να χρησι&#181;οποιούνται ατο&#181;ικά ακοοπροστατευτικά &#181;έσα όταν η η&#181;ερήσια ατο&#181;ική ηχοέκθεση ενός
εργαζό&#181;ενου ή η &#181;έγιστη τι&#181;ή της στιγ&#181;ιαίας &#181;η σταθ&#181;ισ&#181;ένης ηχητικής πίεσης υπερβαίνουν τα 90 DB
&#171;α&#187; και τα 200 ΡΑ αντίστοιχα.
β. Να τίθενται στην διάθεση των εργαζο&#181;ένων ατο&#181;ικά ακοοπροστατευτικά &#181;έσα όταν η ηχοέκθεση είναι
ενδεχό&#181;ενο να υπερβεί τα 85 DB &#171;α&#187;.
Τα ατο&#181;ικά &#181;έσα προστασίας που χορηγούνται πρέπει να είναι προσαρ&#181;οσ&#181;ένα στα ατο&#181;ικά
χαρακτηριστικά του κάθε εργαζό&#181;ενου και στις συνθήκες εργασίας του και η χρήση τους σε κα&#181;&#181;ία
περίπτωση να &#181;ην οδηγήσει σε αύξηση του συνολικού κινδύνου για την υγεία των εργαζο&#181;ένων από άλλες αιτίες &#171;π.χ. πρόκληση ατυχη&#181;άτων από &#181;η αντίληψη ηχητικών ση&#181;άτων κινδύνου, που &#181;πορεί ν’
αποφευχθεί &#181;ε τη σύγχρονη εκπο&#181;πή και φωτεινών ση&#181;άτων&#187;.

Έχω όλους τους σχετικούς νόμος σε CD για την ασφάλεια και υγεία και όποιος θέλει μπορώ να του στείλω όλο το νόμο. Πάντως σίγουρα για να μπουμε σε μια δεξαμενή πρπει να φοράμε κατάλληλα παπούτσια και κράνος.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Βλέποντας αυτή τη φωτογραφία και τους εργαζόμενους δεξιά να φορούν το κράνος ακόμα και όταν είναι έξω από τη δεξαμενή, καταλαβάινουμε πόσο επικίνδυνο περιβάλον είναι μια δεξαμενή. Κίνδυνοι αρκετοί  να γλιστρήσεις και να πέσεις, να σε χτυπήσει κάποιο εργαλέιοο που έπεσε από ψηλότερα, να αναπνέυσεις επικίνδυνες αναθυμιάσεις, να σε πλακώσει ογκώδες αντικείμενο κ.λπ.
> Με αφορμή αυτή τη φωτογραφία ας δούμε τι πρέπει να έχει κάποιος όταν είναι σε μια δεξαμενή
> σύμφωνα με το Νόμο 70/1990:
> (...)
> Έχω όλους τους σχετικούς νόμος σε CD για την ασφάλεια και υγεία και όποιος θέλει μπορώ να του στείλω όλο το νόμο. Πάντως σίγουρα για να μπουμε σε μια δεξαμενή πρπει να φοράμε κατάλληλα παπούτσια και κράνος.


Μιλαμε για το περαμα Παναγιωτη... :Very Happy: 
Στο Dubai που ειχα παει εγω δεν εκανες βημα μεσα στο ναυπηγειο χωρις κρανος,καταλληλη ενδυμασια και παπουτσακια ασφαλειας,και φυσικα μεσα στη δεξαμενη εκτος απο τα συνεργεια που δουλευαν *δεν* εμπαινε κανενας αλλος..!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έλπίζω να μην ήταν αυτοί με το κράνος οι μόνοι που το φόραγαν οπότε ήταν άξιοι φωτογράφησης και τους έβγαλες...  :Wink: 

Πέρα από πλάκα όπως λές πρέπει να γίνεται. Στις δεξαμενές δεν πας με το σκαρπίνι έχει λάδια, πετρέλαια και χίλια δυο για να γλιστρήσεις και όσο για το κράνος σκέψου να δουλέυει ο άλλος στο βαπόρι και να του φύγει όχι εργαλέια αλλά και μια βίδα και να βρει κάποιον στο κεφάλι τι θα πάθει.

Οπότε αυτό που είδες στο Ντουμπάι πρπει να γίνεται παντού.

----------


## Apostolos

Φοβερή νυχτερινή!

----------


## sylver23

θαναση να μαστε καλα να το ξανακανουμε.!!ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση

----------


## giannisk88

> 2 videakia apo skaramanga kata tin diadikasia tou gemismatos me nero.
> pisteyw na ta evala sto swsto meros.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfjvvOdXElc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eO7n6aKW9k


Πολύ καλά τα βιντεάκια..
Ποιο πλοίο είναι αυτό??

----------


## polykas

> 2 videakia apo skaramanga kata tin diadikasia tou gemismatos me nero.
> pisteyw na ta evala sto swsto meros.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfjvvOdXElc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eO7n6aKW9k


_Μao σε ευχαριστούμε για τα όμορφα videakia..._. :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

έγινε και εσύ σαν τα μούτρα μας.....ήθελα να ξέρα με ποιους κάνεις παρέα?

----------


## Thanasis89

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια ! Βασίλη αυτό αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ !  :Wink:  Και την επόμενη φορά ελπίζω να συμπορευφείς μαζί μας...  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> έγινε και εσύ σαν τα μούτρα μας.....ήθελα να ξέρα με ποιους κάνεις παρέα?


Με αυτους που κανεις και εσυ...!! :Very Happy: 



> Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια ! Βασίλη αυτό αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ !  Και την επόμενη φορά ελπίζω να συμπορευφείς μαζί μας...


Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο σου Θαναση,ηταν να μην κανεις την αρχη.. :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

αυτό το βρήκα σήμερα να σας πω πρώτη φορά το έβλεπα αλλά το έβγαλα και μια φότο :Very Happy: 
PC220124.jpg

----------


## sylver23

και ειναι το avantis 2 .φορτηγακι.ηταν να βγει προχθες αλλα καθυστερησε.ευχαριστουμε νικολα

----------


## Νικόλας

ααα αυτό είναι ε?
για τον αδαμάντιο πήγα το avantis 2 είδα αλλά δεν πειράζει :Very Happy: 
τίποτα φίλε

----------


## Eng

Ισως πολυ να εχετε δει ρυμουλκα να μεταφερουν τεραστια βαπορια. Πιθανον να αναρωτιεστε πως γινεται τοσο μικρα πλοιαρακια να το καταφερουν αυτο.
Δειτε λοιπον πως ειναι απο κατω ενα ρυμουλκο. Το συστημα προωσης που βλεπετε ειναι τυπου Voith-Schnider και περιστρεφετε 360 μοιρες. Μ'αυτο το τροπο εχουμε ενα συνδυασμο στη λειτουργεια της Μηχανης, σταθερή κινηση σε μια κατευθυνση για προσω και αναποδα (σαν το pitch) αλλα και κινηση του σκαφους σε οποιαδηποτε κατευθυνση με οποιαδηποτε θεση (σαν τα waterjet). Επιπλεον ομως αυτος ο τυπος προσφερει μεγαλη δυναμη ωσης στο σκαφος καθως η προπελα εχει αποδοση κοντα στο 100%

DSCI1710.JPG

----------


## esperos

> Ισως πολυ να εχετε δει ρυμουλκα να μεταφερουν τεραστια βαπορια. Πιθανον να αναρωτιεστε πως γινεται τοσο μικρα πλοιαρακια να το καταφερουν αυτο.
> 
> 
> Δειτε λοιπον πως ειναι απο κατω ενα ρυμουλκο. Το συστημα προωσης που βλεπετε ειναι τυπου Voith-Schnider και περιστρεφετε 360 μοιρες. Μ'αυτο το τροπο εχουμε ενα συνδυασμο στη λειτουργεια της Μηχανης, σταθερή κινηση σε μια κατευθυνση για προσω και αναποδα (σαν το pitch) αλλα και κινηση του σκαφους σε οποιαδηποτε κατευθυνση με οποιαδηποτε θεση (σαν τα waterjet). Επιπλεον ομως αυτος ο τυπος προσφερει μεγαλη δυναμη ωσης στο σκαφος καθως η προπελα εχει αποδοση κοντα στο 100%


Αγαπητέ  Eng  επέτρεψε  μου  να  πω  ότι  αυτό  που  δείχνει  η  φωτογραφία  δεν  είναι  το  σύστημα  που  περιγράφεις  για  Voith-Schneider.

----------


## Eng

> Αγαπητέ Eng επέτρεψε μου να πω ότι αυτό που δείχνει η φωτογραφία δεν είναι το σύστημα που περιγράφεις για Voith-Schneider.


Εχεις δικιο, το Voith-Schneider ειναι με καθετα πτερυγια τοποθετημενα σε κυκλικη στεφανη. Εκανα λαθος!! Συγνωμη!!!

----------


## Natsios

> Εχεις δικιο, το Voith-Schneider ειναι με καθετα πτερυγια τοποθετημενα σε κυκλικη στεφανη. Εκανα λαθος!! Συγνωμη!!!


Υπάρχει καμιά φωτογραφία πλοίου (μάλλον ρυμουλκό θα είναι) με Voith-Scneider? Είναι πολύ ιδιαίτερο σύστημα πρόωσης και δεν το συναντάς συχνά. Κάτι πολύ διαφορετικό από τις συνηθισμένες προπέλες!

----------


## Eng

Φιλε Natsios,
στο παρακατω θα δεις ενα βαπορακι με Voith-schneider.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iauMS...eature=related
Ομως επειδη δεν μου αρεσουν ιδιαιτερα και τα λαθη, το προηγουμενο post που εκανα ηταν ενα συστημα Azimuth Stern Drive Propulsion System. 
Αν θες χρειαζεσαι οτιδηποτε για το ενα ή το αλλο συστημα πες μου!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Θελω να ανεβασω και καμια ακτοπλοϊα ρε παιδια..
> Φωτο 1 - Χαρακτηριστικα οπισθια!
> Φωτο 2 - Xtream οπισθια!
> Φωτο 3 - Τι γκουμουτσα ειναι αυτη ρε παιδια που το λενε μπαλα???
> Φωτο 4 - Και λιγο ναυπηγικη δε βλαπτει.. Το διπλο συστημα αντιδιατοιχισμου του πλοιου με fixxed fins και οχι με τα γνωστα stabilizers. Παρεπιπτώντος παρομοια εχει και η φρεγατα Ελλη.


Τελευταια εχεις αρχισει και χαλας εσυ και δεν μου αρεσει... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

*Τhanos και Εng πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σας...*

----------


## Thanasis89

Στάθη εσύ να 'σαι καλά για να ξανάρθεις ! Να 'σαι κα΄λά ρε φίλε μακάρι να επαναλάβουμε αλλά την επόμενη φορά με λιγότερο κρύο.  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

ελα τωρα που μου κρυωσατε ...σταθη να ξαναρθεις αλλα χωρις να εχεις  κανονισεις παλι σε 2 ωρες απο την ωρα που θα συναντηθουμε να πας αλλου

----------


## mastropanagos

Σταθη την επομενη φορα που θα ερθεις θα παρουμε μια λαντζα και θα παμε στη ραδα βολτα και ασε τους αλλους να πανε στο περαμα.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

*Χιλια ευχαριστω και να ξερετε πως θα ξαναρθω*

----------


## Apollo

> Σταθη την επομενη φορα που θα ερθεις θα παρουμε μια λαντζα και θα παμε στη ραδα βολτα και ασε τους αλλους να πανε στο περαμα....


Μια και ανεφερες Μαστροπαναγο για λαντζα... μηπως ξερεις εσυ η αλλος που μπορω να βρω λαντζα στο Πειραια;

----------


## Eng

Ας γίνω και πάλι λιγο ακτοπλόος..
Δεξαμενισμος Superfast IV στη Συρο κάποτε στο παρελθον..

SUPERFAST III KAI IV STH SYRO.jpg

SUPERFAST 4 STO NEORIO SYROU.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ας γίνω και πάλι λιγο ακτοπλόος..


 Το χεις ,το χεις !!!Αντε να σε δουμε με κανα Δημητρουλα στον Πειραια ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γιώργο(polykas) και Γιώργο(eng) οι φωτογραφίες είναι καταπληκτικές σας ευχαριστούμε!!

*

----------


## Eng

> *Γιώργο(polykas) και Γιώργο(eng) οι φωτογραφίες είναι καταπληκτικές σας ευχαριστούμε!!
> 
> *


Γιαννάκη ευχαριστω πολύ. Για πες μου τη γνωμη σου, συμφωνεις με το σχόλιο του Μαστροκώστα? Το'χω για ακτοπλόος?? ( Ομως μη φωναζεις γιατι αν ακουσει ο Μαστροπαναγος θα με κραζει μετα.. :Razz:  :Razz: )

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Γιαννάκη ευχαριστω πολύ. Για πες μου τη γνωμη σου, συμφωνεις με το σχόλιο του Μαστροκώστα? Το'χω για ακτοπλόος?? ( Ομως μη φωναζεις γιατι αν ακουσει ο Μαστροπαναγος θα με κραζει μετα..)


*Γιώργο μπορεί το 'χεις για ακτοπλόος αλλά εσύ ανήκεις στους ποντοπόρους από τότε που γεννήθηκες και αυτό πιστεύω να μην αλλάξει ποτέ!!*

----------


## Eng

> *Γιώργο μπορεί το 'χεις για ακτοπλόος αλλά εσύ ανήκεις στους ποντοπόρους από τότε που γεννήθηκες και αυτό πιστεύω να μην αλλάξει ποτέ!!*


Αν και αρκετα νεος, εισαι καλος! Εντοπιζεις σωστα Γιαννακη!! Να μου εισαι καλα!!

----------


## sylver23

βρε ακτοπλοος  γεννηθηκες ,κρυφοακτοπλοος εγινες μετα με τα ποντοπορα και καποια στιγμη ξανα φανερος ακτοπλοος θα ξαναγινεις...!!

----------


## Eng

> βρε ακτοπλοος  γεννηθηκες ,κρυφοακτοπλοος εγινες μετα με τα ποντοπορα και καποια στιγμη ξανα φανερος ακτοπλοος θα ξαναγινεις...!!


Και ελεγα και γω δεν θα εμφανιστει.. 
Παει ο ενας αντε να δω ο άλλος τωρα τι θα μου σουρει... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## mastropanagos

> βρε ακτοπλοος  γεννηθηκες ,κρυφοακτοπλοος εγινες μετα με τα ποντοπορα και καποια στιγμη ξανα φανερος ακτοπλοος θα ξαναγινεις...!!


Το αλλο με το τοτο το ξερεις???



> Και ελεγα και γω δεν θα εμφανιστει.. 
> Παει ο ενας αντε να δω ο άλλος τωρα τι θα μου σουρει...


Μαζεψου εσυυυυυυυυ..!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Ενταξη, τουλαχιστο εχω υποστηριξη από τον εταιρο..Μαστορα!
Φτηνα τη γλίτωσα με τη σημερινή πάρανοια της ακτοπλοϊας που μ'επιασε.. :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν αντέχω θα σε πειράξω κι εγώ... :Cool: 
Μου αρέσει που πρόγκηξες το Νάτσιο που έβαλε το Handymax επειδή είχε λίγο ατσούμαλη πλώρη και έβαλες το Superfast IV που είναι 6500 dwt και δεν έχει πρύμη τράνσομ αλλά καταπέλτες ...:-P :Very Happy: .

----------


## Eng

> Δεν αντέχω θα σε πειράξω κι εγώ...
> Μου αρέσει που πρόγκηξες το Νάτσιο που έβαλε το Handymax επειδή είχε λίγο ατσούμαλη πλώρη και έβαλες το Superfast IV που είναι 6500 dwt και δεν έχει πρύμη τράνσομ αλλά καταπέλτες ....


Καλό, καλό!! Κοιτα να σου πώ, δεν θα δικαιολογηθώ - εξάλλου σ'ενα ανωτερο (1ο Μηχανικό) δεν βγαζεις γλώσσα  :Very Happy: - οπότε να πω πως χαρηκα που σε έκανα να..ενδόσεις στη παρόρμισή σου.. :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## polykas

_Astarte II._

P3070161.JPG

----------


## Giorgos_D

> βρε ακτοπλοος  γεννηθηκες ,κρυφοακτοπλοος εγινες μετα με τα ποντοπορα και καποια στιγμη ξανα φανερος ακτοπλοος θα ξαναγινεις...!!


Επιτρέψτε μου να συμφωνήσω με τον Συλβερ, μιας και ξέρω πολλά χρόνια τον Eng....
Από τοτε που τον πρωτοσυναντησα καπου στο Αιγάλεω  :Wink:  το 1999 (ή το 2000?) και μου περιέγραφε με πόρωση πως έβλεπε να γυρνανε τα πηδάλια του ΠΑΠΑΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΙΙ στη Σκόπελο....Και διάφορα άλλα ακτοπλοϊκά....

Τι λες λεβέντη μου Eng? Πετάνε λάσπη οι παλιάνθρωποι????

Συγγνωμη για το offtopic και ιδίως τον Polykas που το γραφω κατω από τη φωτογραφια του....

----------


## Eng

> Επιτρέψτε μου να συμφωνήσω με τον Συλβερ, μιας και ξέρω πολλά χρόνια τον Eng....
> Από τοτε που τον πρωτοσυναντησα καπου στο Αιγάλεω  το 1999 (ή το 2000?) και μου περιέγραφε με πόρωση πως έβλεπε να γυρνανε τα πηδάλια του ΠΑΠΑΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΙΙ στη Σκόπελο....Και διάφορα άλλα ακτοπλοϊκά....
> 
> Τι λες λεβέντη μου Eng? Πετάνε λάσπη οι παλιάνθρωποι????
> 
> Συγγνωμη για το offtopic και ιδίως τον Polykas που το γραφω κατω από τη φωτογραφια του....


Εεεεε, λεβεντη μου Γιώργη υπεροχα χρόνια στο Αιγάλεω ετσι? Μηπως θυμασε τη πορωση με το Αιολος οταν πρωτοκατεβηκε στον Πειραια? 
Πάντψς εδω μεσα οι _σκοτεινες δυναμεις_ κυριαρχουν και μας πεταν _λασπη οι παλιανθρωποι_. Παρολα αυτα η Ποντοπόρος μ'εχει συνεπαρει τα τελευταια χρονια και αυτο ειναι η αληθεια..
Παλιααανθρωπεεε...

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Εεεεε, λεβεντη μου Γιώργη υπεροχα χρόνια στο Αιγάλεω ετσι? Μηπως θυμασε τη πορωση με το Αιολος οταν πρωτοκατεβηκε στον Πειραια? 
> Πάντψς εδω μεσα οι _σκοτεινες δυναμεις_ κυριαρχουν και μας πεταν _λασπη οι παλιανθρωποι_. Παρολα αυτα η Ποντοπόρος μ'εχει συνεπαρει τα τελευταια χρονια και αυτο ειναι η αληθεια..
> Παλιααανθρωπεεε...


8)8) :wink::wink:

Καλά περναγαμε τότε, αλλα και οι δύο γιναμε ποντοπόροι.....
Οι σκοτεινες οι δυναμεις φταινε λεβεντη μου.....


ΥΓ: Καλυτερα να το σταματήσουμε την κουβεντα, ή καλύτερα να τη συνεχισουμε καπου αλλού και να επανελθουμε στον ομορφο δεξαμενισμο του κοτερου που ανεβασε ο polykas....

----------


## Eng

> 8)8) :wink::wink:


Καλημέρα!!
Λοιπόν επειδη με ενοχλούν πολύ ολοι αυτοι οι.._παλιάνθρωποι_. Να και γω τι θα ανεβασω..!!

Υ.Γ, οι φωτος ηταν απο εναν Μηχανικό που ηταν δοκιμος στη παραλαβή του από τη Νορβηγία.

DSCVES3 (1).jpg

DSCVES8.jpg

DSCVES15.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Φίλε μου το δεύτερο στην φωτογραφία είναι το Πρωτοπόρος ΙΙΙ το οποίο αυτή την στιγμή είναι αποπερατωμένο και δρομολογημένο. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες δες και στο θέμα του πλοίου.  :Wink:

----------


## north

δεξαμενισμος π/γ ευριπος ιδιοκτησιας ναυπηγειων χαλκιδας.για ενα νεο φιλο τον  polyka.

----------


## Leo

Πήρα μια φωτογραφία σήμερα, δηλαδή όχι μία κι άλλες, αλλά δεν ξέρω που να την ανεβάσω. Εδώ δεν θα είανι άσχετη... έχει απ όλα ο " *μπαξές* "  :Very Happy: . Ένας πανικός απο πλοία, πλοιάρια, γιώτ, παντόφλες υπό κατασκέυή, έτοιμες, δεξαμενιζόμενες, παροπλισμένα, πλοία που φορτο-ξεφορτώνουνε.. ότι τραβάει η όρεξη σας!!

----------


## north

all ships types

----------


## hayabusa

η τελευταία από ποιο πλοιο είναι (κάποιο Αιολο ίσως ή το Jet Ferry? )

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> η τελευταία από ποιο πλοιο είναι (κάποιο Αιολο ίσως ή το Jet Ferry? )


Η τελευταια αν δεν απατομαι πρεπει να ειναι το παναγια θαλασσινη...

----------


## hayabusa

ευχαριστω πολύ  :Wink:

----------


## Eng

> η τελευταία από ποιο πλοιο είναι (κάποιο Αιολο ίσως ή το Jet Ferry? )


Η τελευταια ειναι το Παναγια Θαλασσινη!

Υ.Γ, AIOLOS KENTERIS II sorry δεν ειδα το post σου!!

----------


## polykas

> all ships types



_Ευχαριστούμε για ακόμη μία φορά τον φίλο north για το όμορφο φωτογραφικό ''κοκτέιλ'' δεξαμενών.
_

----------


## Thanasis89

Πρέπει να είναι το Παναγία Θαλασσινή και οι δεξαμενισμοί πρέπει να έχουν λάβει χώρα στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος. Συγχωρέστε με αν κάνω λάθος...

----------


## polykas

> Πρέπει να είναι το Παναγία Θαλασσινή και οι δεξαμενισμοί πρέπει να έχουν λάβει χώρα στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος. Συγχωρέστε με αν κάνω λάθος...


_Σωστά τα λες Θανάση._

----------


## north

100_1323.jpg

100_1324.jpg

100_1327.jpg

100_1331.jpg

----------


## Natsios

> 100_1323.jpg
> 
> 100_1324.jpg
> 
> 100_1327.jpg
> 
> 100_1331.jpg


Φοβούντε μην τους ματιάξουν τα ύφαλα ή υπαρχει λόγος?

----------


## kapas

> 100_1323.jpg
> 
> 100_1324.jpg
> 
> 100_1327.jpg
> 
> 100_1331.jpg


μαλλον ακουσαν οτι κυκλοφορουν καποιοι που φωτογραφιζουν σε δεξαμενες (δεν θυγουμε κοσμο) και πηραν δραστικα μετρα!! :Razz:

----------


## north

> μαλλον ακουσαν οτι κυκλοφορουν καποιοι που φωτογραφιζουν σε δεξαμενες (δεν θυγουμε κοσμο) και πηραν δραστικα μετρα!!


αυτό είναι ένα κότερο και ολο αυτό έχει να κάνει με το βαφή. πρέπει να υπάρχει σταθερή θερμοκρασία και να μην μπορεί να το επηρεάσει ο αέρας.

----------


## Eng

Και να σας γνωρίσω το μικρο μας ναυπηγείο - Καρνάγιο στην Μιτζελα για πλοια εως 1500 τονους DWT. Μην φανταστείται πολλα πολλα, τα περισσοτερα πλοια ειναι χωματαδικα και μικρα μπανκεραδικα.

Φωτογραφία0184.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον φίλο Leo ,Natsio και north για τις πολύ όμορφες αφιερώσεις τους..._

----------


## Leo

Στην μεγάλη του Νεωρίου το ro-ro Μύκονος (αποτέλεσμα απο το απόρσμενο στην Τήνο μερικές μέρες πρίν?). Η συνέχεια επί της οθόνης ..... 

mykonos.JPG

----------


## Nautikos II

> Στην μεγάλη του Νεωρίου το ro-ro Μύκονος (αποτέλεσμα απο το απόρσμενο στην Τήνο μερικές μέρες πρίν?). Η συνέχεια επί της οθόνης ..... 
> 
> mykonos.JPG


 Πληρη καλυψη δεξαμενισμου απο το ομορφο νησι

----------


## polykas

_Σε ευχαριστώ sylver..._

----------


## Leo

Μετά από αρκετό καιρό πλήρους απραξίας ένας δεξαμενισμός του ROPAX 2, έδωσε ζωντάνια στο Νεώριο της Σύρου.

ropaxI.JPG

ropaxII.JPG

----------


## Leo

Ένας ακόμη δεξαμενισμός εκ των "έσω". Το ρυμουλκό Κέρβερος στην μικρή του Νεωρίου στις 3 Αυγούστου.

P1210136kerveros.JPG

----------


## polykas

> Ένας ακόμη δεξαμενισμός εκ των "έσω". Το ρυμουλκό Κέρβερος στην μικρή του Νεωρίου στις 3 Αυγούστου.
> 
> P1210136kerveros.JPG


_Ευχαριστούμε τον Cpt Leo για την όμορφη ανταπόκριση του από την Σύρο..._

----------


## gtogias

Ναι, πάνε και τα σκάφη του Λιμενικού στη δεξαμενή, όπως το ΛΣ60 στη μικρή δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη το Φεβρουάριο του 2007:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63834

----------


## polykas

_Ρυμουλκό -Καραπιπέρης 12-

Μικρή Βασιλειάδη_* 7-11-2009.*

*Αφιερώνεται στον φίλο Eng.*

polykas -.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Ναι, πάνε και τα σκάφη του Λιμενικού στη δεξαμενή, όπως το ΛΣ60 στη μικρή δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη το Φεβρουάριο του 2007:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63834


*Kαι το ΛΣ80...*

polykas--.jpg

----------


## Leo

Από τα ναυπηγεία Παναγιωτάκη, με σάρκα, οστά και χρώμα "ση μπιζάκι" μια αμφίπλωρη που ακούει στο όνομα: *¶γιος Λαυρέντιος* 
ARO0001 120aglavr.jpg

Ακόμη μια παντόφλα "αίνιγμα", η πρώην Φαέθων, που μερικές μέρες πριν είδα στο AIS να έχει όνομα ENGO ?? η κάπως έτσι. Σ αυτήν εκτός από το όνομα γίνοται και εργασίες κλεισίματος των πλευρικών ανοιγμάτων.
ARO0001 122faethon.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Από τα ναυπηγεία Παναγιωτάκη, με σάρκα, οστά και χρώμα "ση μπιζάκι" μια αμφίπλωρη που ακούει στο όνομα: *¶γιος Λαυρέντιος*


Βλεπω καναμε μεγαλη βολτιτσα.
Παντως αν η συγκεκριμενη παντοφλα ηταν "ση μπλεδακι" θα μπορουσε να λεγεται και *Πριγκιψ Λαυρεντιος*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Μιας και μας ανκάλυψε ο pantelis2009 και εμείς εκείνον θα ανεβάσω άλλα δυό σκαριά που κατασευάζονται και θα μας δώσει εκείνος τα φώτα του.

Εδώ στην άδεια θέση πρέπει να ήταν η Αννα Μαρία.
ARO0001 213.jpg

λιγο παραδίπλα μια ακόμη
ARO0001 214.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Παναγία μου !!!Δεν γλυτώνει τίποτα από τον φακό σου !! :Razz:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ, φίλε _axos._

Η παρουσία του _"Κάρυστος"_ δίπλα στο _"Μιχάλης"_ φέρνουν στο νου πολύ όμορφες εικόνες από τον παλιό εκείνο τον καιρό.

Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## nikpapas

ta kalokairia ekana sto naxos to portokali basilobaporo tis epoxhs ekeinhs 3 kalokairia ekana

----------


## manoubras 33

Διαλεξα φωτογραφιες απο το συρταρι του πατερα μου πριν καιρο, και σκαναρισα μερικες! Προκειται για φωτογραφιες τουλαχιστον δεκαετιας! Μερικες λοιπον απο τον ταρσανα της Συρου!!.Αφιερωμενες σε ολους! 
tarsanas syros 1.jpg

tarsanas syros 2.jpg

tarsanas syros 3.jpg
Αν και δεν ειναι δεξαμενισμοι, βγαινουν με τρειλερ, πιστευω στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα να αρμοζουν!

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Lady Sarya στο συνχρολιφτ του Νεωριου.

P2220151.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

> Το Lady Sarya στο συνχρολιφτ του Νεωριου.
> 
> P2220151.JPG


Υπεροχη φιλε Nikos_V ευχαριστουμε! Φτωχα πραγματα σημερα στο νεωριο!
To KATERINA L στην δεξαμενη ''Ερμουπολις''
P2190052.JPG

----------


## Νaval22

> Φανταζομαι πως αναφερεσαι σε αυτους τους βολβους, αν δεν κανω λαθος.
> Εγω ειχα την απορια για τον λόγο που τον κανουν ετσι τον βολβο αφου ειναι τελειως αντι-υδροδυναμικος και η απαντηση του ηταν πως, αυτοι οι βολβοι ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολοι στη κατασκευη απ οτι οι υδροδυναμικοι (αναφερομαι σε μικρα τοναζ) και συμπλήρωσε πως ετσι οπως ειναι το οικονομικο κατεστημενο δεν υπαρχει χρονος και χρημα για εξειδικευμενες μελετες, ο τροπος που εργαζονται τα σημερινα ναυπηγεια ειναι να κανουν τυποποιημενες σειρες πλοιων οικονομικα και γρηγορα. 
> Προσωπικα μου ελυσε την απορια.


νομίζω Γιώργο ότι είναι και απόλυτα λογικό να ενδιαφέρονται περισσότερο για τη μείωση του κόστους,πάρα για την υδροδυναμική μιας και όπως ξέρουμε σε τόσο αργόπλοα σκάφη η αντίσταση αφορά κυρίως τη τριβή λόγω των τεράστιων επιφάνειων,παρά τη κυματογένεση,το αντίθετο δλδ από ότι συμβαίνει σε ένα ε/γ-ο/γ,επομένως είναι κατανοητή η πράκτικη των ναυπηγείων,μιας και το λίγο η το ελάχιστο που θα χάσει ο πλοιοκτήτης στη λειτουργεία του πλοίου ισόβαθμίζεται με το μκρότερο κόστος κτήσης

----------


## pantelis2009

Απίθανη φωτο sylver23

----------


## manoubras 33

Πολυ καλες Παντελη!Ευχαριστουμε! Το AVANTIS 4 στο Syncrolift  Νεωριου! Ακριβως απο πισω του ειναι και η θαλαμηγος Lady sarya που εχει ανεβασει και ο φιλος Nikos_V στο θεμα!Αφιερωμενη! 
P2240053.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα υπέροχο ξύλινο τρικάταρτο σκαρί, το μόνο που έγραφε στη πρίμη του ήταν H.B 2. Στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Χαρισμένη στους: manoubras 33, polykas, & Nikos_VH.B 2 01 02-03-2010.jpg

H.B 2 02 02-03-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

> Ένα υπέροχο ξύλινο τρικάταρτο σκαρί, το μόνο που έγραφε στη πρίμη του ήταν H.B 2. Στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Χαρισμένη στους: manoubras 33, polykas, & Nikos_VH.B 2 01 02-03-2010.jpg
> 
> H.B 2 02 02-03-2010.jpg


Υπεροχο σκαρι φιλε Παντελη! Ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. ABILITY:ένα υπέροχο,τεράστιο και μεγαλόπρεπο σκάφος έτοιμο για μπανάκι. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούσα να πάω κοντά να δώ όταν θα το σήκωνε, το βάρος του. ABILITY 01 02-03-2010.jpg

ABILITY 02 02-03-2010.jpg

ABILITY 03 02-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> Ένα υπέροχο ξύλινο τρικάταρτο σκαρί, το μόνο που έγραφε στη πρίμη του ήταν H.B 2. Στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Χαρισμένη στους: manoubras 33, polykas, & Nikos_VH.B 2 01 02-03-2010.jpg
> 
> H.B 2 02 02-03-2010.jpg


Ευχαριστω πολυ κυριε Παντελη.Το υπεροχο αυτο σκαρι ειναι συχνος καλοκαιρινος επισκεπτης στην Συρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλος ένας δεξαμενισμός στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Το catamaran Ύδρα. Για τούς φίλους: sylver23, manoubras 33, Nikos_V & polykasΥΔΡΑ Ι 01 02-03-2010.jpg

ΥΔΡΑ Ι 03 02-03-2010.jpg

ΥΔΡΑ Ι 04 02-03-2010.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

το πρώην Κεραυνός είναι αυτό;

----------


## polykas

> ¶λλος ένας δεξαμενισμός στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Το catamaran Ύδρα. Για τούς φίλους: sylver23, manoubras 33, Nikos_V & polykasΥΔΡΑ Ι 01 02-03-2010.jpg
> 
> ΥΔΡΑ Ι 03 02-03-2010.jpg
> 
> ΥΔΡΑ Ι 04 02-03-2010.jpg


*Παντελή είσαι απίθανος.Ευχαριστώ πολύ...*

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο ALPHA II συνεχίζει τον καλοπισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Χαρισμένη στον polykasALPHA II 09 05-03-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενα ωραίο σκάφος με περίεργο χρωματισμό (για μένα) στο ναυπηγείο Παπίλα σήμερα το πρωΐ. Το όνομα του Guilty με Αγγλική σημαία. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.GUILTI 01 06-03-2010.jpg

GUILTI 02 06-03-2010.jpg

GUILTI 03 06-03-2010.jpg

----------


## leo85

> Ενα ωραίο σκάφος με περίεργο χρωματισμό (για μένα) στο ναυπηγείο Παπίλα σήμερα το πρωΐ. Το όνομα του Guilty με Αγγλική σημαία. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80632
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80633
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80634


 Για μενα εχει ενα περιεργο σχεδιο και μου φενεται ωραιο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BULKERMAN

Η θαλαμηγός του Δάκη Ιωάννου είναι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα στους φίλους του θέματος. Στο ναυπηγείο Παπίλα πάλι, η διαδικασία εξαγωγής της θαλαμηγού FELIGO V, απο τον θηριώδη γερανό της CIMOLAI τον MBH 820 (το νούμερο 820 είναι η ανυψωτική του ικανότητα σε τόνους :Surprised: ). Μέσα σε 25 λεπτά η όλη διαδικασία είχε τελειώση και το σκάφος πήγε στη θέση του για να τακαριστή. Πρέπει να δείτε τα 8 τεραστίων διαστάσεων ελαστικά του, πάνω απο 1,5 μέτρο το ύψος τους. Επίσης να δείτε πως στρίβουν ξεχωριστά το καθένα απο τα 4 set ελαστικά και με το φορητό computer ο οδηγός του το κατευθύνει στη θέση του. Υπ' όψιν ότι διαθέτει ζυγαριά και μόλις σηκώσει το σκάφος δείχνει το συνολικό βάρος του. Σας ζάλησα; Φωτο τώρα χαρισμένες σε: polykas, hayabusa, Nikos_V & leo85 FELIGO V 01 06-03-2010.jpg

FELIGO V 02 06-03-2010.jpg

FELIGO V 05 06-03-2010.jpg

FELIGO V 08 06-03-2010.jpg

FELIGO V 09 06-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Κι όμως η ουσία ενός δεξαμενισμού  βρίσκεται εδώ..... Στα καρνάγια μας.
Εδώ στο καρνάγιο της Ιθάκης μαι οικογένεια συντηρεί το σκάφος που φέρνει το επιούσιο......

----------


## leo85

> Καλημέρα στους φίλους του θέματος. Στο ναυπηγείο Παπίλα πάλι, η διαδικασία εξαγωγής της θαλαμηγού FELIGO V, απο τον θηριώδη γερανό της CIMOLAI τον MBH 820 (το νούμερο 820 είναι η ανυψωτική του ικανότητα σε τόνους). Μέσα σε 25 λεπτά η όλη διαδικασία είχε τελειώση και το σκάφος πήγε στη θέση του για να τακαριστή. Πρέπει να δείτε τα 8 τεραστίων διαστάσεων ελαστικά του, πάνω απο 1,5 μέτρο το ύψος τους. Επίσης να δείτε πως στρίβουν ξεχωριστά το καθένα απο τα 4 set ελαστικά και με το φορητό computer ο οδηγός του το κατευθύνει στη θέση του. Υπ' όψιν ότι διαθέτει ζυγαριά και μόλις σηκώσει το σκάφος δείχνει το συνολικό βάρος του. Σας ζάλησα; Φωτο τώρα χαρισμένες σε: polykas, hayabusa, Nikos_V & leo85 FELIGO V 01 06-03-2010.jpg
> 
> FELIGO V 02 06-03-2010.jpg
> 
> FELIGO V 05 06-03-2010.jpg
> 
> FELIGO V 08 06-03-2010.jpg
> 
> FELIGO V 09 06-03-2010.jpg


ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΠΙΓΕΙΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΚΑΦΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΑΡΙΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΠΡΙΝ 7 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ   :Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## leo85

ΦΙΛΕ pantelis2009 ΔΥΠΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΗ  :Confused:

----------


## pantelis2009

κατα τα λεγόμενα τους, αύριο το πρωΐ φίλε leo85 :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το μικρό γκαζάδικο Κωσταντίνος που έχει αρχίσει να  καθαρίζετε στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή στο Πέραμα. Για το φίλο polykas 

ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 01 06-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ααααα, αυτός είναι ο Συριανός φίλο μας που κάνει τις πετρελεύσεις στην ράδα... Ευχαρσιτούμε Παντελή που όλα τα προλαβαίνεις.  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ότι μπορώ κάνω Cpt. Leo για την ωραία παρέα του Nautilia. :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα υπέροχο ξύλινο σκαρί σε ταρσανά της Σαλαμίνας τον 04/2006. Γιατους λάτρες του είδους. :Very Happy:  

ΞΥΛΙΝΑ 23.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> Το μικρό γκαζάδικο Κωσταντίνος που έχει αρχίσει να  καθαρίζετε στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή στο Πέραμα. Για το φίλο polykas 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80892


Κυριε Παντελη ευχαριστουμε και γρηγορα να γυρισει φρεσκος!!!

----------


## leo85

> Ένα υπέροχο ξύλινο σκαρί σε ταρσανά της Σαλαμίνας τον 04/2006. Γιατους λάτρες του είδους. 
> 
> ΞΥΛΙΝΑ 23.jpg


ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Ο pantelis2009 ΠΑΝΤΑΧΟΥ ΠΑΡΟΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΠΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ:roll:

----------


## Thanasis89

> Ότι μπορώ κάνω Cpt. Leo για την ωραία παρέα του Nautilia.


Και όχι μόνο !  :Wink: 
Να 'σαι καλά παντελή ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ !  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

το γκαζαδικάκι Αγ. Γεώργιος για καλοπισμό στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή σήμερα. Για όλους τους φίλους

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Ι 01 11-03-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Φιλε Παντελη υπεροχες ολες οι φωτογραφιες σου που μας χαρισες αυτες τις μερες, απο γνωριμα μερη που μου εχουν λειψει πολυ :Sad: ! Αφιερωμενες στον φιλο Παντελη,απο ενα Yacht οπου εργαζομαι αυτο τον καιρο. :Razz: 
P3070071.JPG

P3070069.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

> Φιλε Παντελη υπεροχες ολες οι φωτογραφιες σου που μας χαρισες αυτες τις μερες, απο γνωριμα μερη που μου εχουν λειψει πολυ! Αφιερωμενες στον φιλο Παντελη,απο ενα Yacht οπου εργαζομαι αυτο τον καιρο.
> P3070071.JPG
> 
> P3070069.JPG


υπέροχες φωτο φίλε manoubras, καλοτάξιδο να είναι. :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

To γκαζαδικάκι Φλοίσβος με full τις μηχανές για να ανέβει λίγο στα βάζα και η έξοδος για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή στις 11-03-2010. Χαρισμένες σε: manoubras 33, Thanasis89, leo85, polykas, Nikos_V, & Leo. 

ΦΛΟΙΣΒΟΣ 01 11-03-2010.jpg

ΦΛΟΙΣΒΟΣ 03 11-03-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

> To γκαζαδικάκι Φλοίσβος με full τις μηχανές για να ανέβει λίγο στα βάζα και η έξοδος για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή στις 11-03-2010. Χαρισμένες σε: manoubras 33, Thanasis89, leo85, polykas, Nikos_V, & Leo. 
> 
> ΦΛΟΙΣΒΟΣ 01 11-03-2010.jpg
> 
> ΦΛΟΙΣΒΟΣ 03 11-03-2010.jpg


 Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Παντελη!

----------


## polykas

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Eng... :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα υπέροχο σκαρί στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος :Wink:  

ELLEN V 01 02-03-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To Toisa Daring ρυμουλκο ειδηκων αποστολων, και το αεραδικο (αν δεν κανω λαθος) Trans Catalonia στις δεξαμενες Νεωριου.
P3310047.JPG
αλλο ενα ομορφο σκαρι στα ναυπηγεια Μαυρικου-Κρεατσουλα το Nισσος Κως..
P3310050.JPG
P3310049.JPG
Για ολους του φιλους!!

----------


## Super Jet

στην ραφηνα στις 25/3/2010...
δεξαμινισμοι στην ραφηνα.JPG
δεξαμινισμοι στην ραφηνα 1.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλο απογευμα σε ολους!!
ο δεξαμενισμος της θαλαμηγου TUEQ σημαιας Κυπρου στο συνχρολιφτ του Νεωριου.

P4130006.JPG

P4130007.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Καλο απογευμα σε ολους!!
> ο δεξαμενισμος της θαλαμηγου TUEQ σημαιας Κυπρου στο συνχρολιφτ του Νεωριου.
> 
> P4130006.JPG
> 
> P4130007.JPG


*¶ψογος Νίκο!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την καθημερινή ενημέρωση από την Σύρο!*

----------


## trelaras

Φιλοι μου ψαχνω εδω κ καιρο φωτογραφιες απο την μετασκευη του ''ιονιον πελαγος'' νομιζω το 2005 υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει κανενας καποια πληροφορια ή φωτογραφια?

----------


## pantelis2009

Το μικρό φορτηγό Michaelia έχει βγει για δεξαμενισμό του Παναγιωτάκη.
Χαρισμένο σε polykas, Nikos_V, manoubras, Nissos Mykonos, vinman, Eng, Super Jet, CORFU & ιθακη. :Wink:  

MICHAELIA 01 25-04-2010.jpg

MICHAELIA 03 25-04-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η συντήρηση του προχώρησε και Δευτέρα-Τρίτη θα κάνει μπανάκι. Χαρισμένες στους προαναφερθέντες. :Wink:  

MICHAELIA 01 01-05-2010.jpg

MICHAELIA 02 01-05-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το γκαζαδικάκι Προμηθέας στο ναυπηγείο Καράγιωργα στις 30/04/2010 :Wink:  

ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΑΣ 01 30-04-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ο διξαμενισμός πλωτού γερανού στην Μικρή του Περάματος σήμερα

P1290786pg1.jpg

P1290772pg2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Το ρο-ρο Coral Moon στην μεγάλη του Περάματος απο την χθεσινή βόλτα στα πέριξ της Ναυπηγο-Επισκευαστικής......

P1290774coralmoon.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

> Το ρο-ρο Coral Moon στην μεγάλη του Περάματος απο την χθεσινή βόλτα στα πέριξ της Ναυπηγο-Επισκευαστικής......
> 
> P1290774coralmoon.JPG


 Σαν λατρης που ειμαι για τους δεξαμενισμους γενικοτερα, και του συγκεκριμενου θεματος, ειναι υπεροχες..!Ευχαριστουμε..! :Very Happy:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ επιβλητικη φωτογραφια captain!!!!Πολυ ωραια!

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΚΑΡΝΑΓΙΟ ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑΣ - ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ*

Η επίσκεψη που έκανα στη Σαντορίνη δεν μου απέφερε μόνο ωραίες αναμνήσεις από το καταπληκτικό αυτό νησί του Αιγαίου. Ο φίλος Θανάσης που με φιλοξένησε (και τον ευχαριστώ) μου είπε για το καρνάγιο που έχουν οι λεμβούχοι του νησιού στη Βλυχάδα. Μέρες πριν μου είχε πει ότι περίμεναν ειδικό γερανό και νταλίκα, που θα μετέφερε τα σκάφοι από το καρνάγιο στη θάλασσα. Στην αρχή μου φάνηκε κάτι συνηθισμένο (γιατί μπαινοβγαίνω στα ναυπηγεία), άλλα όταν είδα την όλη διαδικασία έμεινα έκθαμβος και θέλω να την μοιραστώ με την ωραία παρέα του Nautilia gr δηλαδή μαζί σας. 
Συνολικά εκείνη την ημέρα 17/04/2010 τράβηξα 100 φωτο και 4 video. Με αρκετές φωτο και video λοιπόν (ελπίζω να μην σας κουράσω) θέλω να μεταφέρω σε όλους σας, αυτή μου την εμπειρία. 
Πρόεδρος των λεμβούχων Θήρας είναι ο Κος. Κανακάρης Γεράσιμος και τον ευχαριστώ όπως και τους υπόλοιπους εργαζόμενους εκεί, για τις πληροφορίες και τη βοήθεια που μου έδωσαν για να μεταφέρω αυτά που συνέβησαν στο καρνάγιο. 
Το σκάφος που θα βλέπετε ονομάζετε Κάπταιν Κούλης με Ν.Θ 41 και είναι το πρώτο από τα 4 μεγάλα σκάφη που έχουν για να κατεβάζουν τους τουρίστες από τα κρουαζιερόπλοια. Το όνομα αυτό το έδωσαν στο σκάφος προς τιμή του Cpt. Κούλη Μασροκόλια, Καπετάνιου του αξέχαστου Ποσειδών Express που οι Σαντορινιοί τον είχαν, τον έχουν και θα τον έχουν σε πολύ μεγάλη εκτίμηση, δια τούτο υπάρχει ακόμη και σήμερα ονομασία στο λιμάνι του Αθηνιού με το όνομα Ποσειδών. 
Το Κάπταιν Κούλης έχει Cpt. τον Σιγάλα Δημήτρη ναυπηγήθηκε το 2007 στο ναυπηγείο Έψιλον Marine στη Χαλκίδα με ναυπηγο τον Κο. Ελευθεράκη Ηλία. Η πρόωση του γίνεται με 2 μηχανές DAEWOO 800 ίππων εκάστη, έχει μήκος 20 μέτρα, πλάτος 5,05 μέτρα, βύθισμα 1,20 μέτρα, βάρος 30 ton και μεταφορική ικανότητα 149 επιβατών. 
Τα άλλα 3 σκάφη είναι: το Νεφέλη κατασκευασμένο το 2008, το Ορφέας το 2009 και το Παναγία Υπαπαντή κατασκευασμένο το 2010. 
Αρκετά μιλήσαμε φωτο τώρα χαρισμένες σε όλο το Nautilia gr. (για να μην ξεχάσουμε κανένα)
Νο14. Περιμένοντας καρτερικά τακαρισμένο, 
Νο21. η νταλίκα που το μετέφερε από το ναυπηγείο στη θάλασσα, 
Νο22. ο γερανός που το σήκωσε, 
Νο27. τα σαμπάνια περάστηκαν κάτω από το σκάφος, 
Νο30. το 30 ton. σκάφος είναι στον αέρα, οι τάκοι ντανιάζονται και τα κομμάτια που ακουμπούσαν στους τάκους βάφονται. 


ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 14 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 21 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 22 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 27 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 30 17-04-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα video τώρα για να δούμε πως ο γερανός με χειρουργικές κινήσεις σηκώνει στον αέρα το Καπαιτάν Κούλης. Όπως βλέπετε κανείς δεν κάθετε, όλοι κάνουν όποια δουλιά τους έχει ανατεθεί. Ένα ολόκληρο καρνάγιο επι ποδώς, απο πίσω περιμένουν άλλα 2 για καθέλκυση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Νο34. η νταλίκα μπαίνει κάτω από το σκάφος, 
Νο37. το σκάφος ευθυγραμμίζετε στα σίδερα, 
Νο39. μπαίνουν όπου χρειάζονται τάκοι και ειδικά μαλακώματα για να μην πάθει ζημιά το σκάφος,  
Νο43. ο γερανός φεύγει από το καρνάγιο και πάει να ξαναστηθεί στο χώρο που θα γίνει η καθέλκυση, 
Νο46. η νταλίκα ξεκινά από το καρνάγιο με το σκάφος. 

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 34 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 37 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 39 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 43 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 46 17-04-2010.jpg 
η συνέχεια το απόγευμα :Wink:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

......Ωραίος....!

----------


## pantelis2009

Νο52. Προσέξτε πως στρίβουν οι πίσω τροχοί, 
Νο53. το ταξίδι ξεκινά, 800 μέτρα περίπου από τη θάλασσα, μια διαδρομή που θα κρατήσει 3/4 τις ώρας και θα έχει πολλά απρόοπτα, 
Νο57. με ξύλινα κοντάρια κατασκευασμένα στο ναυπηγείο, σηκώνουν τα ηλεκτροφόρα σύρματα για να περάσει από κάτω το σκάφος, 
Νο58. τόσο στενός ήταν ο δρόμος που η νταλίκα αναγκάστηκε να κάνει μανούβρες, 
Νο61. περνώντας από το χωριό, λίγο πριν την παραλία. 

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 52 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 53 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 57 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 58 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 61 17-04-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Νο62. Βγαίνοντας στην παραλία, 
Νο63. η αναμονή τόση ώρα πίσω από τη νταλίκα είχε και τα αστεία της,  :Razz: 
Νο64. ευτυχώς στο χώρο της καθέλκυσης είχε χώρο για μανούβρα, 
Νο66. παρκάροντας δίπλα από το γερανό που ήταν έτοιμος, σε πρώτο πλάνο ο ναυπηγός του Κος. Ελευθεριάδης,
Νο68. σε λίγο θα σηκωθεί από τη νταλίκα και θα βρεθεί στο στοιχείο του.  :Wink:  

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 62 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 63 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 64 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 66 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 68 17-04-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήρθε η ώρα να δούμε την καθέλκυση του Κάπταιν Κούλης. Καλοτάξιδο να είναι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Νο73. Να δούμε και το εσωτερικό του, με την φωτο του Cpt. Κούλη Μαστροκόλια  πάντα μέσα στο πλοίο, 
Νο75. ευτυχώς που πάνω από το σκάφος είχαν ξηλώσει το Π, δεν θα πέρναγε με τίποτε από τα καλώδια της Δ.Ε.Η, 
Νο79. η μικρή μανιτζέβελη γέφυρα με όλα τα απαραίτητα όργανα, 
Νο80. οι ξύλινοι πάγκοι έξω από τη γέφυρα, 
Νο81. τα ωραία αεροπορικά καθίσματα του. 

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 73 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 75 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 79 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 80 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 81 17-04-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Υπεροχες Παντελη! Σπουδαια ανταποκριση, σημερα απο τον Ταρσανα του νησιου μου επεσε και το αδελφακι του το Ορφεας.!Ευχαριστουμε για της φωτογραφιες..

----------


## pantelis2009

Νο84. Μέσα στο στοιχείο του οι μηχανικοί το ετοιμάζουν, 
Νο87. αυτό δροσίζετε και εμείς χαζεύουμε το τοπίο, 
Νο90. οι μηχανές του μπήκαν μπροστά, 
Νο94. μετά από καιρό απραξίας ξεκινά το ταξίδι του, 
Νο98. ….για να πάει λίγο πιο κάτω ώστε να τελειώσουν με τις εργασίες που έχουν μείνει και να ελευθερωθεί ο χώρος για το επόμενο σκάφος. 
Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα!!! Κλείνοντας θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους, όσους με βοήθησαν για να ετοιμάσω αυτό το φωτο-ρεπορτάζ.  :Wink:  

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 84 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 87 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 90 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 94 17-04-2010.jpg

ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ 98 17-04-2010.jpg 

ΤΕΛΟΣ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## leo85

παντελη εκανες ενα πολυ ωραιο ρεπορταζ :roll:

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν μας κούρασες καθώς έκανες μια πολύ όμορφη και οργανωμένη δουλειά... Σε Ευχαρίστουμε πάρα πολύ ! 
Παρεπιτόντως όμορφο σκαρί και υψηλής ποιότητας υλικά ! Μπράβο τους !

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ leo85 & Thanasis89 :Razz:

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!
Ενα περιεργο αλλα ομορφο σκαρι στον ταρσανα της Συρου!!!
*MANOLIOS* :Smile: 

P5050733.JPG

P5050735.JPG

P5050736.JPG
Εαν καποιος εχει πληροφοριες για το σκαφος.......

----------


## manoubras 33

> Καλησπερα σε ολους!!
> Ενα περιεργο αλλα ομορφο σκαρι στον ταρσανα της Συρου!!!
> *MANOLIOS*
> 
> P5050733.JPG
> 
> P5050735.JPG
> 
> P5050736.JPG
> Εαν καποιος εχει πληροφοριες για το σκαφος.......


Καλησπερα Νικο, Το Μανωλιος εχει εδρα την Σαντορινη, την καλοκαιρινη σεζον πραγματοποιει καθημερινα δρομολογια σε παραλιες της Σαντορινης αλλα και στο ηφαιστειο. Ευχαριστουμε για της φωτογραφιες. Οντως περιεργο σκαρι, και ειναι η δευτερη φορα που επισκεπτεται το νησι για τον καλλωπισμο του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε manoubras 33 να και η απόδειξη, όταν το τράβηξα εγώ στη Σαντορίνη :Razz:  sorry για το of topic :Sad:  

ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ 01 17-04-2010 (ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ).jpg

ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ 02 17-04-2010 (ΒΛΥΧΑΔΑ).jpg

----------


## Leo

> Νο84. Μέσα στο στοιχείο του οι μηχανικοί το ετοιμάζουν, 
> Νο87. αυτό δροσίζετε και εμείς χαζεύουμε το τοπίο, 
> Νο90. οι μηχανές του μπήκαν μπροστά, 
> Νο94. μετά από καιρό απραξίας ξεκινά το ταξίδι του, 
> Νο98. ….για να πάει λίγο πιο κάτω ώστε να τελειώσουν με τις εργασίες που έχουν μείνει και να ελευθερωθεί ο χώρος για το επόμενο σκάφος. 
> Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα!!! Κλείνοντας θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους, όσους με βοήθησαν για να ετοιμάσω αυτό το φωτο-ρεπορτάζ.  
>  ............
> 
> ΤΕΛΟΣ


Παντελή, η παρουσίαση του σκάφους Cap Koulis, κυρίως όμως ο πίνακας του Καπτάν Κούλη  Μαστροκόλια είναι μοναδικό ντοκουμέντο και στολίδι στο όμορφο σκαρί. Ευχαρσιτούμε πολύ!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ότι μπορούμε για τους πολλούς και καλούς φίλους του Nautilia το κάνουμε φίλε LEO.:lol:

----------


## Thanasis89

Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι ; Μου θυμίζουν πλοία κλειστού τύπου (περισσότερο το δεύτερο). Σε αυτά επικρατεί παράξενη ησυχία και λέω παράξενη γιατί στο δεύτερο είναι σαν να το παράτησαν στην μέση... Ελπίζω να μην θίγω κάποιον, απλά μεταφέρω ότι είδα... DSC06938.jpg

DSC06935.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Kαλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. Το P/K Πατρεύς στο ναυπηγείο του Κου. Φραντζή στο Πέραμα για την συντήρηση του. Χαρισμένη σε polykas, manoubras 33, LEO, Apostolos, Nikos_V, CORFU, Appia_1978 & Thanasis89. :Razz:  

P-K ΠΑΤΡΕΥΣ 01 18-05-2010.jpg

P-K ΠΑΤΡΕΥΣ 02 18-05-2010.jpg

P-K ΠΑΤΡΕΥΣ 03 18-05-2010.jpg

P-K ΠΑΤΡΕΥΣ 04 18-05-2010.jpg

----------


## polykas

Eυχαριστούμε  Παντελή... :Very Happy:

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστουμε Παντελη! Ανταποδιδω με τον Μανωλιο  :Very Happy: 
P5130066.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε manoubras 33 δεν έχω παράπονο!!! :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Στο δεύτερο φτιάχνεται και βολβός απ'οτι βλέπω...! :Wink:  Λέτε να είναι η νέα ναυπήγηση της Small cyclades lines...?

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε το ΤΖΕΤ XV στο ναυπηγείο Καράγιωργα στις 18-05-2010. Χαρισμένες σε όλους εσας. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

ΤΖΕΤ XV 01 18-05-2010.jpg

ΤΖΕΤ XV 02 18-05-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ropax 1 Σημερα στην δεξαμενη Νεωριου.. :Very Happy: 
P5210052.JPG

P52100534.JPG

----------


## polykas

> Ropax 1 Σημερα στην δεξαμενη Νεωριου..
> P5210052.JPG
> 
> P52100534.JPG


_Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.Θηρίο το βαπόρι..._

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερα στον ταρσανα της Συρου βγηκε επιτελους το ταχυπλοο Vingtor  :Very Happy: (μελλοντικο ονομα Puglia Queen). Eνας λογος παραπανω οι σημερινες εικονες, καθως τα τσιφουτια του τρειλερ για να ακουμπησει το ταχυπλοο τα εφτιαξε ο Πατερας μου  :Wink: ..!Αμα δε στηριξω το σπιτι μου θα πεσει να με πλακωσει... :Very Happy: 
Αφιερωμενες λοιπον!
P5240047.JPG

P5240049.JPG

P5240050.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

> Σημερα στον ταρσανα της Συρου βγηκε επιτελους το ταχυπλοο Vingtor (μελλοντικο ονομα Puglia Queen). Eνας λογος παραπανω οι σημερινες εικονες, καθως τα τσιφουτια του τρειλερ για να ακουμπησει το ταχυπλοο τα εφτιαξε ο Πατερας μου ..!Αμα δε στηριξω το σπιτι μου θα πεσει να με πλακωσει...
> Αφιερωμενες λοιπον!
> P5240047.JPG
> 
> P5240049.JPG
> 
> P5240050.JPG


Ευχαριστουμε Γιαννη για τις καταπληκτικες φωτο!!
Πολυ ομορφο σκαφος καλη δουλεια απο τους ιδιοκτητες :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

To Βασιλική στο ναυπηγείο Καράγιωργα στις 28/05/2010. :Wink:  

ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ 01 28-05-2010.jpg

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες παιδια!!!

----------


## Super Jet

ευχαριστουμε παντελη! πολυ ωραιες. απ΄οτι βλεπω στο Μυκονος γραφει NEL LINES CARGO σωστα;

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Εεέ...; :Confused:

----------


## Nikos_V

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Παντελη!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Δύσκολο να το πούμε από τώρα. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν το έφτιαχνε κάπου το πλοίο του θα το έφτιαχνε στον Παναγιωτάκη. Το ναυπηγείο που είδα να φτιάχνεται αυτό το πλοίο βρισκόταν σε τραγική κατάσταση. Αρκεί να πω ότι το έδαφος δεν φαινόταν από τις κομμένες λαμαρίνες. Τώρα τι να πω δεν ξέρω...

----------


## Νaval22

> Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι ; Μου θυμίζουν πλοία κλειστού τύπου (περισσότερο το δεύτερο). Σε αυτά επικρατεί παράξενη ησυχία και λέω παράξενη γιατί στο δεύτερο είναι σαν να το παράτησαν στην μέση... Ελπίζω να μην θίγω κάποιον, απλά μεταφέρω ότι είδα...


το πρώτο πάντως φαίνεται block μελλοντικού Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ κλειστού τύπου και μικρομεσαίου μεγέθους,μάλιστα έχει ήδη και ζωνάρι τι να είναι άραγε  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Thanasis89

Απλά δεν με έχουν συνηθίσει στα ζωνάρια στα επιβατικά (τα ελληνικά) Στέφανε και με παραξένευσε αυτό. Τώρα αν ισχύει αυτό που λες δεν θα έχει διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο μέγεθος και η ποιότητα του θα είναι πολύ καλή γιατί μιλάμε για Ατσαλάκη (αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου). Παντελή βλέπεις κίνηση ; Μπορείς να μάθεις περισσότερα μπας και βγάλαμε κανένα λαυράκι και δεν το καταλάβαμε...  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Thanasis 89 αυτό είναι της Δανέζικης εταιρείας Samsoetrafikken. Είναι στο κάτω μέρος στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή (φωτο 1)και έχει παραμείνει έτσι γιατί ναυπηγός και ναυπηγείο είναι στα δικαστήρια με την εταιρεία. ¶λλο ένα υπόλοιπο βρήσκετε στο διπλανό ναυπηγείο Μεταξά (Φωτο 2). Όσο για το Small cyclades lines...? προχθές πήρε το μάτι μου μία κατασκευή, ανάμεσα στο ναυπηγείο ¶τλας και στου Κούταλη. Σε ερώτηση που έκανα σε έναν εκεί μου είπε ότι κατασκευάζετε ένα μικρό κρουαζιεροπλοιάκι. Αυτά απο μένα ελπίζω να έριξα λίγο φώς.

----------


## Thanasis89

Ακριβώς Παντελή ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ ! Τελικά ο Στέφανος είχε δίκιο ! Έχουν καμία σχέση με αυτό που είχε ναυπηγηθεί την ίδια χρονιά με το Θεολόγος Β. ;

----------


## pantelis2009

To P/K Πατρεύς συνεχίζει τον καλοπισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή στο Πέραμα. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους λάτρες των δεξαμενισμών:lol: 

ΠΑΤΡΕΥΣ 01 22-05-2010.jpg

ΠΑΤΡΕΥΣ 02 03-06-2010.jpg

ΠΑΤΡΕΥΣ 03.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Νάξος & το Στυλιανός ΙΙ έξω για περιποίηση. Χαρισμένη στους Ναξιώτες Φίλους. :Razz:  

ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ ΙΙ 11-06-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το γκαζαδικάκι Explorer II έξω για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή στις 11/06/2010 και σήμερα στη ντάνα, κοντά στα ferry boat του Περάματος. Χαρισμένη σε T.S.S.APOLLON, LEO, polykas, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, nkr & Super Jet :Smile:  

EXPLORER II 01 11-06-2010.jpg

EXPLORER II 03 16-06-2010.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

*AEGEAN X!!*
Αφιερωμενη στον Γιαννη ¨manoubra 33 :Wink: 
οπως επισης και στους TSS APOLLON,pantelis2009,polyka.......

P7010165.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

> *AEGEAN X!!*
> Αφιερωμενη στον Γιαννη ¨manoubra 33
> οπως επισης και στους TSS APOLLON,pantelis2009,polyka.......
> 
> P7010165.JPG


Eυχαριστω Νικο!.  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Χάθηκα απο το θέμα, αλλά έλειπα με το Ποσειδώνας. Πρίν φύγω μπήκα στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και βρήκα το Νότες εν Πλώ. Φωτο λοιπόν χαρισμένες σε manoubras 33, T.S.S. APOLLON, nkr, Nikos_V, Leo, polykas, DeepBlue & όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Razz:  

ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ 01 28-06-2010.jpg

ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ 02 28-06-2010.jpg

ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ 05 28-06-2010.jpg

ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ 06 28-06-2010.jpg

ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ 07 28-06-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To ANAKONDA I στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη-Βόλου στις 02/07/2010. Χαρισμένη σε manoubras 33, T.S.S. APOLLON, nkr, Nikos_V, Leo, polykas, DeepBlue & όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.:razz: 


ANAKONDA I 01 02-07-2010.jpg

----------


## Eng

Αρε δουλιτσες που καναμε και εκει.. Καλα ηταν. Παντελη να εισαι καλα, μου θυμιζεις μια ομορφη ιστορια.. μια εποχη τελειως διαφορετικη απο την τρεχουσα.. μπορει να ειναι και βλακωδες αλλα θα το πω.. η δουλεια στο καρναγιο μου ενεπνεε εναν ρομαντισμο. Τι να πω..ισως να τα εχω χασει, βλεπεις..σε Ναυπηγειο ειμαι και τωρα..!
Να εισαι καλα και συ και ολα τα παιδια που αναδικνυουν τον θεμα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μαιρούλα στη Μεγάλη του Πειραιά στις 13/07/2010 πριν ακόμη βγούνε τα νερά απο την δεξαμενή. Χαρισμένες στους προαναφερθέντες. :Very Happy:  

ΜΑΙΡΟΥΛΑ 01 13-07-2010.jpg

ΜΑΙΡΟΥΛΑ 02 13-07-2010.jpg

ΜΑΙΡΟΥΛΑ 03 13-07-2010.jpg

ΜΑΙΡΟΥΛΑ 04 13-07-2010.jpg

ΜΑΙΡΟΥΛΑ 05 13-07-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό που σας έλεγα παραπάνω. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι για την Small cyclades lines, αλλά βρήκα τη φωτο, τραβηγμένη στις 28/05/2010. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας. :Smile:  

Small cyclades lines 28-05-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μαρία-Ειρήνη στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) στις 21/07/2010. Χαρισμένες σε Eng, Apostolos, Nikos_V, polykas, manoubras 33 και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. :Razz:  

ΜΑΡΙΑ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ 01 21-07-2010.jpg

ΜΑΡΙΑ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ 02 21-07-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα στη μικρή του Περάματος, μία θαλαμηγός χωρίς όνομα. Μετά απο αρκετές φωτο και πολλές ερωτήσεις σε διάφορους, έμαθα ότι είναι το πρώην Ατλαντίς και τώρα ανοίκει σε ένα Σαουδάραβα. Θα ανεβάσω και άλλες φωτο αργότερα. Αν ξέρει κανείς τίποτε άλλο, ας μας πεί :Wink: :mrgreen:. Χαρισμένες στους προαναφερθέντες και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών.  

ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 01 29-07-2010.jpg

ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 02 29-07-2010.jpg

ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 04 29-07-2010.jpg

ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 05 29-07-2010.jpg

ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 06 29-07-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και οι υπόλοιπες. Αν ξέρει κανείς τίποτε ας μας πει να μάθουμε και εμείς;-):lol:. 

ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 07 29-07-2010.jpg

ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 08 29-07-2010.jpg

ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 09 29-07-2010.jpg

ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 10 29-07-2010.jpg

ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 11 29-07-2010.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο αρχικα ηταν το ATLANTIS II του Σταυρου Νιαρχου ναυπηγησης 1981 στα ναυπηγεια Σκαραμαγκα.Το κυτος ειναι φτιαγμενο απο χαλυβα και οι υπερκατασκευες απο αλουμινιο.Τα σχεδια τα εχω και θυμαμαι οτι ηταν υπογεγραμενα απο ελβετικο! γραφειο.Το σκαφος εμφανεστατα μοιαζει, τουλαχιστον στις υπερκατασκευες,στο Χριστινα του Ωναση.
Απο οτι βλεπω η μανουβρα του πρεπει πιο πολυ να μοιαζει σε αντιτοπιλικο
Πολυ ωραιο το φωτορεπορταζ, για αλλη μια φορα, του pantelis 2009

----------


## pantelis2009

To P/K Κωνσταντίνος στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή για συντήρηση. Χαρισμένες σε Eng, polykas, LEO, Apostolos, Nikos_V, manoubras 33, T.S.S. APOLLON, nkr, Tasos@@@, DeepBlue, BEN BRUCE, diagoras,Nissos Mykonos, Νικόλας & Thanasis89.:smile::razz: 

P-K ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 01 29-07-2010.jpg

P-K ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 02 29-07-2010.jpg

----------


## harlek

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ pantelis2009, που τελευταία διατηρείς σχεδόν μόνος σου ένα από τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα θέματα του φόρουμ!

----------


## leo85

> Και οι υπόλοιπες. Αν ξέρει κανείς τίποτε ας μας πει να μάθουμε και εμείς;-):lol:. 
> 
> ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 07 29-07-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 08 29-07-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 09 29-07-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 10 29-07-2010.jpg
> ...


Πολύ ωραίο το Ατλαντίς μακάρι να το είχαμε & εμείς να μας πήγενε & εμάς καμιά βόλτα.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Razz: χα0χα0χα0

----------


## pantelis2009

To Αγία Ζώνη VII στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά στις 29/07/2010. Χαρισμένες σε σένα φίλε harlek.:mrgreen: 

ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ VΙΙ 01 29-07-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ VΙΙ 02 29-07-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ VΙΙ 03 29-07-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Chemical Progress σήμερα το πρωΐ στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Χαρισμένη σε harlek, BEN BRUCE, leo85 & Nikos_V :Razz: .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oλα στη σαρωση φιλε pantelis 2009!Και πολυ καλα κανεις.Ειναι και αυτα βαπορια ασχετα αν δεν ειναι τοσο <κοινωνικα>

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι είναι οι καραβολάτρες φίλε BEN BRUCE!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Η θαλαμηγός ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ φωτογραφημένη απο το F/B Απόστολος Μ στις 30/07/2010. Χαρισμένες σε BEN BRUCE, Nikos_V, manoubras 33, T.S.S. APOLLON, Eng, polykas & harlek. :Very Happy:  

ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 13 30-07-2010.jpg

ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 14 30-07-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ρυμουλκό Παντοκράτωρ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Χαρισμένες σε BEN BRUCE, Nikos_V, manoubras 33, T.S.S. APOLLON, Eng, polykas & harlek.:razz:  :Very Happy:  

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 01 10-08-2010.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 02 10-08-2010.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 03 10-08-2010.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 04 10-08-2010.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραιες φωτο οταν μαλιστα εχουμε και οικογενειακη συνεργασια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτές είναι δικές μου, το αδελφάκι πήγε Πάρο. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  αλλά μάλλον εννοείς ότι το ρυμουλκό είναι του Παναγιωτάκη!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Αυτές είναι δικές μου, το αδελφάκι πήγε Πάρο. αλλά μάλλον εννοείς ότι το ρυμουλκό είναι του Παναγιωτάκη!!!!


Ναι για αυτο λεω το ρυμουλκο Παναγιωτακη στο ναυπηγειο Παναγιωτακη!

----------


## Nikos_V

Σημερινη αφιξη στην Συρο του Eurocargo Napoli!!
Για τους Leo,dokimako21,manoubra33,pantelis2009,zozef,αιγαι  οπλοο :Very Happy: 

a.JPG

b.JPG
Αυριο θα εχουμε ολοκληρωμενη εικονα απο τα βρεχαμενα.

----------


## pantelis2009

¶ψογος ο φίλος Nikos_V. Ευχαριστώ :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ρυμουλκό Παντοκράτωρ φωτογραφημένο εχθές 21/08/2010 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, φρεσκοβαμένο έτοιμο για το μπανάκι του. Χαρισμένες σε BEN BRUCE, Nikos_V, manoubras 33, T.S.S. APOLLON, Eng, polykas & harlek. :Wink: :lol: 

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 06 21-08-2010.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 07 21-08-2010.jpg

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ 08 21-08-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες, Παντελή!
Ανήκει στους Κερκυραίους της Fast Ferries (ακριβώς ίδιο σινιάλο!);

----------


## pantelis2009

Ανοίκει στην οικογένεια Παναγιωτάκη, φίλε Appia_1978 :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## STRANGER

> Αυτο αρχικα ηταν το ATLANTIS II του Σταυρου Νιαρχου ναυπηγησης 1981 στα ναυπηγεια Σκαραμαγκα.Το κυτος ειναι φτιαγμενο απο χαλυβα και οι υπερκατασκευες απο αλουμινιο.Τα σχεδια τα εχω και θυμαμαι οτι ηταν υπογεγραμενα απο ελβετικο! γραφειο.Το σκαφος εμφανεστατα μοιαζει, τουλαχιστον στις υπερκατασκευες,στο Χριστινα του Ωναση.
> Απο οτι βλεπω η μανουβρα του πρεπει πιο πολυ να μοιαζει σε αντιτοπιλικο
> Πολυ ωραιο το φωτορεπορταζ, για αλλη μια φορα, του pantelis 2009


Αγαπητοι Φιλοι και καραβολατρες καλησπερα.
Εχω μαθει παρα πολλα απο το forum και την Ιστοσελιδα , εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο που τα παρακολουθω, θα ελεγα ανελλιπως , και συγχαρητηρια σε ολες και ολους ,για την ενημερωση.
Γνωστης λογω εργασιας , μπορω να αναφερω οτι το συγκεκριμμενο mega yaght ειναι το γνωστο ATLANTIS και οχι το ATLANTIS II, το οποιο καποια στιγμη μετενομασθη και σε Prince Abdulaziz και αυτη την στιγμη φερει το ονομα ISSHAM AL BAHER .
Ειναι το γνωστο Mega Yaght , που για καιρο ηταν στο κεφαλι του Μολου της ΔΕΗ, μεθορμισε στο Λαυριο , ξαναηρθε Στο ιδιο σημειο στο Κερατσινι, και εδω και ενα μηνα περιπου δεξαμενιζεται στην μικρη πλωτη του Περαματος.

Με Φιλικους Χαιρετισμους 

Αντωνης Γιαννακοπουλος

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε τη θαλαμηγό Ατλαντίς όπως ήταν στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος στις 20/09/2010. Χαρισμένη σε Leo, manoubras 33, Appia_1978, BEN BRUCE, Nikos_V, T.S.S. APOLLON, Eng, polykas,vinman & Deepblue:wink::grin:. 


ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 15 20-09-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το φορτηγό *ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ XIII* στη μικρή του Πειραιά στις 13/09/2010. Χαρισμένες σε Leo, manoubras 33, Appia_1978, BEN BRUCE, Nikos_V, T.S.S. APOLLON, Eng, polykas,vinman & Deepblue:wink::grin:. 


ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ XIII 01 13-09-2010.jpg

ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ XIII 02 13-09-2010.jpg

ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ XIII 03 13-09-2010.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

δεξαμενοπλοιο θελετε να πειτε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pantelis2009

O.K έχεις δίκιο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Το *Nikol H στις 13/09/2010* στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Χαρισμένες σε polykas, T.S.S. APOLLON, vinman, manoubras 33, BEN BRUCE, Nikos_V, Deepblue, Κάρολος, ιθάκη & Express Pigasos :Wink:  :Very Happy:  


NIKOL H 01 13-09-2010.jpg

NIKOL H 02 13-09-2010.jpg

NIKOL H 03 13-09-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το φορτηγάκι ΔΑΝΑΗ στις 29/09/2010 στο ναυπηγείο δίπλα απο του Φραντζή (δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω πως το λένε :Sad: ). Το έχουν βγάλει λίγο για να κάνουν επισκευή στο ένα ....ελικοπηδάλιο. Χαρισμένες σε polykas, T.S.S. APOLLON, Apostolos, vinman, manoubras 33, BEN BRUCE, Nikos_V, Deepblue, Κάρολος, ιθάκη, hayabusa, Express Pigasos & Thanasis89 :Wink:  :Very Happy:  


ΔΑΝΑΗ 01 29-09-2010.jpg

ΔΑΝΑΗ 02 29-09-2010.jpg

ΔΑΝΑΗ 03 29-09-2010.jpg

ΔΑΝΑΗ 04 29-09-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Κυριε Παντελη Ευχαριστω για ολες!
Κατι διαφορετικο σημερα αν και δεν ειναι δεξαμενισμος, βγαινει με τρειλερ..
Το σιδερενιο ψαραδικο Μαρια οπου βγηκε για σηντηρηση εδω στους ταρσαναδες και στο χωρο εργασιας μου! :Very Happy: 
DSCN1152.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε manoubras 33. Βλέπω μόλις φγήκε άρχισε το ματσακόνι :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πετρελαιοφόρο *Αγία Κυριακή* ξεκίνησε και σιγά-σιγά βγαίνει για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη στις 05/10/2010. Χαρισμένες σε polykas, T.S.S. APOLLON, Apostolos, vinman, manoubras 33, BEN BRUCE, Nikos_V, Deepblue, Κάρολος, ιθάκη, hayabusa, Express Pigasos & Thanasis89:wink::grin: 

ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 01 05-10-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 02 05-10-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 03 05-10-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 04 05-10-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 05 05-10-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το ρυμουλκο *Normand Neptune*
Πανω στη δεξαμενη ''Ερμουπολις'' στο Νεωριον..
DSCN1293.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το φορτηγό Theofilos Sea στις 05/10/2010 έχει βγει για περιποίηση στο ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη και η υδροβολή ξεκινά. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


THEOFILOS SEA 01 05-10-2010.jpg

THEOFILOS SEA 02 05-10-2010.jpg

THEOFILOS SEA 03 05-10-2010.jpg

THEOFILOS SEA 04 05-10-2010.jpg

THEOFILOS SEA 05 05-10-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα σας έσκισα!!!!  Έχω τον καλύτερο δεξαμενισμό, στα ναυπηγεία Ατσαλάκη (???) σήμερα το απόγευμα  :Razz: 

DSCN5499varka.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν νομίζω να είναι στου Ατσαλάκη, γιατί εκεί μπροστά είναι το Παναγιώτης Δ και το ¶ρης ΙΙΙ :Wink:  :Very Happy: .
Ότι έσκισες........έσκισες :Razz: .

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

leo ετησια θα κανει ??????????????????????? :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Παντελή, είναι στο πρώτο ναυπηγείο. Ενδεικτικά θα δώσω μια φωτογραφία που πήρα σήμερα, με ένα ημιτελές μπλούμ αμφίδρομης, που παρόλη την προσπάθεια του Αλεξάντερ 3, αυτή αρνιούταν πεισματικά να πέσει στο νερό  :Very Happy: .
Όταν μας φωτίσεις για το περιστατικό και το όνομα της αμφίδρομης θα το μεταφέρω στο θέμα. 

DSCN5491perama.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> Σήμερα σας έσκισα!!!! Έχω τον καλύτερο δεξαμενισμό, στα ναυπηγεία Ατσαλάκη (???) σήμερα το απόγευμα 
> 
> DSCN5499varka.jpg


 
γελατε με το κοτερο μου :evil:???????????τι να κανω κι εγω βρε παιδια ο φτωχος νεοελληνας,καπου επρεπε να το βγαλω να το καθαρισουν...η καρινα ειχε πιασει μυδια.....

----------


## pantelis2009

Μιά μαούνα επιμηκύνετε στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στις 05/10/2010. Χαρισμένες σε LEO, polykas, T.S.S. APOLLON, Apostolos, vinman, manoubras 33, BEN BRUCE, Nikos_V, Deepblue, Κάρολος, ιθάκη, hayabusa, Express Pigasos, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ & Thanasis89 :Wink:  :Surprised:  

ΜΑΟΥΝΑ 01 05-10-2010.jpg

ΜΑΟΥΝΑ 02 05-10-2010.jpg

ΜΑΟΥΝΑ 03 05-10-2010.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Καταπληχτικες φωτογραφιες απο αυτες που δεν βγαινουν ευκολα

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτός είναι φίλε μου ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, ο όρος του καραβολάτρη. Δεν πρέπει μόνο να βγαίνει ότι είναι με ωραία πλώρη ή πρύμη. Δεξαμενισμός δεν είναι και αυτός? Τι έχει η μαούνα, δεν κατάλαβα!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:  :Surprised: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το μικρό ferryboat Ιάσων που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήται για αμμοβολές στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή για συντήρηση στις 27/09/2010. Ξέρει κανείς ποιο ήταν πριν το όνομα του και που έκανε δρομολόγια????
Χαρισμένες σε ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, LEO, polykas, T.S.S. APOLLON, Apostolos, vinman, manoubras 33, BEN BRUCE, Nikos_V, Deepblue, Κάρολος, ιθάκη, hayabusa, Express Pigasos, Appia_1978, CORFU & Thanasis89:wink: :Razz:  

ΙΑΣΩΝ 01 27-09-2010.jpg

ΙΑΣΩΝ 02 27-09-2010.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Αυτός είναι φίλε μου ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, ο όρος του καραβολάτρη. Δεν πρέπει μόνο να βγαίνει ότι είναι με ωραία πλώρη ή πρύμη. Δεξαμενισμός δεν είναι και αυτός? Τι έχει η μαούνα, δεν κατάλαβα!!!!!!!!!!!!.





> Το μικρό ferryboat Ιάσων που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήται για αμμοβολές στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή για συντήρηση στις 27/09/2010. Ξέρει κανείς ποιο ήταν πριν το όνομα του και που έκανε δρομολόγια????
> Χαρισμένες σε ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, LEO, polykas, T.S.S. APOLLON, Apostolos, vinman, manoubras 33, BEN BRUCE, Nikos_V, Deepblue, Κάρολος, ιθάκη, hayabusa, Express Pigasos, Appia_1978, CORFU & Thanasis89:wink: 
> 
> ΙΑΣΩΝ 01 27-09-2010.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ΙΑΣΩΝ 02 27-09-2010.jpg


 
 Ετσι ακριβως για να τα βλεπουμε ωραια εμεις και να τα φωτογραφιζουμε γυαλιστερα και καμαρωτα υπαρχουν και οι αφανεις ηρωες των ναυπηγειων

----------


## pantelis2009

Το μικρό πετρελαιοφόρο Αγ.Κυριακή στις 09-10-2010 καλοπίζετε στο ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη στο Πέραμα. 
Χαρισμένες σε ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Ιθάκη, Leo, BEN BRUCE, polykas, manoubras 33 και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 02 09-10-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 03 09-10-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 04 09-10-2010.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Τα ναυπηγεια Καραγιωργη εχουν και catering  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Panteli 2009 ευχαριστω υπεροχη

----------


## pantelis2009

Το catering ήταν εκεί για την καθέλκυση του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ¶ρης ΙΙΙ :Wink: . 
Πάμε να δούμε σήμερα το πρωΐ στις 10.40 τρία ρυμουλκά να τραβούν το SEA AMAZON για τα το βάλουν για δεξαμενισμό στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Ξέρει κανείς που κάνει γραμμή αυτό???? Χαρισμένες σε ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Ιθάκη, Leo, BEN BRUCE, polykas, manoubras 33 και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Razz:  :Very Happy: . 


SEA AMAZON 01 15-10-2010.jpg

SEA AMAZON 02 15-10-2010.jpg

SEA AMAZON 03 15-10-2010.jpg

SEA AMAZON 04 15-10-2010.jpg

SEA AMAZON 05 15-10-2010.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

> Πάμε να δούμε σήμερα το πρωΐ στις 10.40 τρία ρυμουλκά να τραβούν το SEA AMAZON για τα το βάλουν για δεξαμενισμό στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Ξέρει κανείς που κάνει γραμμή αυτό????


 
Με το προηγούμενο όνομά του πάντως ως Jasmine Ace είχε ένα περιστατικό πειρατίας το 2009 Παντελή, άρα πρέπει να ήρθε στην Ελλάδα σχετικά πρόσφατα...

http://www.maritime-executive.com/pr...ia-2009-03-23/

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Joyrider για την απάντηση.
Πάμε να δούμε τη συνέχεια?? Χαρισμένες σε Joyrider, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Ιθάκη, Leo, BEN BRUCE, polykas, manoubras 33, Nikos_V, και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών:razz::grin:. 


SEA AMAZON 06 15-10-2010.jpg

SEA AMAZON 07 15-10-2010.jpg

SEA AMAZON 08 15-10-2010.jpg

SEA AMAZON 10 15-10-2010.jpg

SEA AMAZON 11 15-10-2010.jpg

----------


## polykas

_SEA AMAZON στην μεγάλη πλωτή Περάματος.

Στον φίλο Παντελή..._

polykas.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστουμε pantelis 2009 για το παντα πλουσιο φωτορεπορταζ και τις αφιερωσεις

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Ζωγραφισες για αλλη μια φορα

----------


## Joyrider

Οχι μόνο ζωγραφίζει ο Παντελής, αλλά μας αποτελειώνει με τις φώτο του ! Ευχαριστούμε φίλε. :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Γισ βάλτε και καμια φώτο απο το Sea Amazon που ειναι στην μεγάλη του Περάματος! Ισως ένα απο τα ομορφότερα Ιαπωνικά Ro/Ro που έχουν έρθει στην Ελλάδα μαζι με το Aegean Heaven και το Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Apostolos για δες στα post 506-508 & 510 του θέματος :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το μικρό πετρελαιοφόρο JET XIV την ώρα που βγαίνει για καλοπισμό στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στις 21/10/2010. Χαρισμένες σε BEN BRUCE, polykas, Joyrider, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Apostolos & manoubras 33 :Wink:  :Razz: . 


JET XIV 01 21-10-2010.jpg

JET XIV 02 21-10-2010.jpg

JET XIV 03 21-10-2010.jpg

JET XIV 04 21-10-2010.jpg

----------


## costaser

> Το μικρό πετρελαιοφόρο JET XIV την ώρα που βγαίνει για καλοπισμό στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στις 21/10/2010. Χαρισμένες σε BEN BRUCE, polykas, Joyrider, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Apostolos & manoubras 33. 
> 
> 
> JET XIV 01 21-10-2010.jpg
> 
> JET XIV 02 21-10-2010.jpg
> 
> JET XIV 03 21-10-2010.jpg
> 
> JET XIV 04 21-10-2010.jpg


Υπέροχες. Σπάνια βλέπουμε φώτο απο τα καρνάγια σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

φανταστικες ευχαριστω

----------


## pantelis2009

Το μικρό πετρελαιοφόρο JET XIV συνεχίζει τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Χαρισμένες σε BEN BRUCE, polykas, Joyrider, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Apostolos & manoubras 33 και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink:  :Razz: . 

JET XIV 01 26-10-2010.jpg

JET XIV 02 26-10-2010.jpg

JET XIV 03 26-10-2010.jpg

JET XIV 04 26-10-2010.jpg

JET XIV 05 26-10-2010.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Πολυ καλη δουλεια μπραβο σου

----------


## Eng

Βλεποντας τις φωτο και κυριως απο μικρα πλοια σαν το παραπανω, μου κανει εντυπωση το γεγονος πως η βαφη τους ειναι παραπολυ καλη - τουλαχιστον βεβαια απο μεριας ποσοτητας. Στο παραπάνω θα μπορουσαμε να πουμε πως το τouchup ειναι καπου στο 75% του πλοιου. Και η φαση ειναι πως στα μεγαλα βλεπουμε κατι ποσοστα γυρως στο 30%..
Μπραβο τους παντως... Ειναι σημαντικο να προσεχουν τα πλοια τους..

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού άρεσε στο φίλο Eng άλλη μία που ξέμεινε. Χαρισμένη επίσης σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink:  :Razz: . 

JET XIV 06 26-10-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η Υ/Δ Αίγινα ΙΙ στις 27/10/2010 στο ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη για συντήρηση. Η υδροβολή έχει ξεκινήσει. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Wink:  :Razz: 

Υ-Δ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ΙΙ 01 27-10-2010.jpg

Υ-Δ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ΙΙ 02 27-10-2010.jpg

Υ-Δ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ΙΙ 03 27-10-2010.jpg

Υ-Δ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ΙΙ 04 27-10-2010.jpg

Υ-Δ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ΙΙ 05 27-10-2010.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Ποσο χρονών είναι αυτή η υδροφόρα? Τη θυμάμε στην Αίγινα πολύ παλια

----------


## pantelis2009

H υδροφόρα Αίγινα ΙΙ συνεχίζει τον καλοπισμό της στο ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη. φωτο στις 01/11/2010 χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

Υ-Δ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ΙΙ 07 01-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ιουλία στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στις 05/11/2010. Χαρισμένες σε manoubras 33, Natsios, Eng, BEN BRUCE, polykas, Joyrider, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ & Apostolos :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΙΟΥΛΙΑ 02 05-11-2010.jpg

ΙΟΥΛΙΑ 03 05-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ιουλία προχωρά την περιποίηση του. Φωτο στις 07/11/2010. 
Χαρισμένες στους προαναφερθέντες :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

ΙΟΥΛΙΑ 04 07-11-2010.jpg

ΙΟΥΛΙΑ 05 07-11-2010.jpg

ΙΟΥΛΙΑ 06 07-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε και την θαλαμηγό Ατλαντίς στη μικρή του Περάματος που σήμερα έκανε τα αποκαλυπτήρια της. Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 17 08-11-2010.jpg

ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 18 08-11-2010.jpg

ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 19 08-11-2010.jpg

ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 20 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

> Πάμε να δούμε και την θαλαμηγό Ατλαντίς στη μικρή του Περάματος που σήμερα έκανε τα αποκαλυπτήρια της. Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω.
> 
> ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 17 08-11-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 18 08-11-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 19 08-11-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 20 08-11-2010.jpg


Πανεμορφη!!Τουλαχιστον οσο δειχνει απο πρυμα..Πολυ ωραια χρωματα επελεξαν!! Ευχαριστουμε και περιμενουμε να την δουμε και στο νερο..

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε και ολόκληρο (έστω και απο μακριά). Χαρισμένη στο φίλο manoubras 33 και σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος :Wink: .

ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ 22 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

πολυ ομορφες Παντελη,να εισαι καλα.Και το ονομα αυτης,απ οσο γνωριζω, ειναι *ISSHAM AL BAHER*

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάποιος νομίζω το είχε γράψει όταν το ανέβασα για πρώτη φορά και νομίζω ήταν ο BEN BRUCE :Wink: . 
Ας δούμε τώρα μία φορτηγίδα (δεν υπάρχει όνομα) στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή που αλλάζει τα σαπάκια της. Χαρισμένες σε manoubras 33, Natsios, Eng, BEN BRUCE, polykas, Joyrider, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Ιθάκη & Apostolos:wink::grin:.

ΦΟΡΤΗΓΙΔΑ 01 03-11-2010.jpg

ΦΟΡΤΗΓΙΔΑ 02 03-11-2010.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχαριστουμε pantelis 2009.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτου του τυπου τα πλεουμενα περνουν στην αφανεια και κατα βαση ειναι μαλλον ασυντηρητα.Αρκετες φορτηγηδες μπαριζες προερχονται μαλιστα απο κοματια παλαιων πλοιων.Ξερεις κατι περισσοτερο για αυτο παντελη?

----------


## costaser

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Παντελή για τις υπέροχες φώτο απο τα καρνάγια και τις δεξαμενές του Περάματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Eυχαριστουμε pantelis 2009.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτου του τυπου τα πλεουμενα περνουν στην αφανεια και κατα βαση ειναι μαλλον ασυντηρητα.Αρκετες φορτηγηδες μπαριζες προερχονται μαλιστα απο κοματια παλαιων πλοιων.Ξερεις κατι περισσοτερο για αυτο παντελη?


Όχι φίλε μου, ούτε όνομα δεν έγραφε :Sad: .

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Παντελη για πολοστη φορα εισαι απιθανος

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά το P/K MEGA ONE με IMO 7914470 στις 08/11/2010. Στη 2η φωτο φαίνονται τα νερά που ακόμη δεν είχαν βγεί όλα απο τη δεξαμενή. 
Χαρισμένες σε manoubras 33, Natsios, Eng, BEN BRUCE, polykas, Joyrider, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Ιθάκη, Apostolos, T.S.S APOLLON & costaser :Wink:  :Razz:  

MEGA ONE 01 08-11-2010.jpg

MEGA ONE 02 08-11-2010.jpg

MEGA ONE 03 08-11-2010.jpg

MEGA ONE 04 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

θηριο...τα ρυμουλκα ανοιχτης θαλασσης ειναι ολα τα λεφτα,ευχαρηστω Παντελη

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστω πολυ Κ.Παντελη για ολες!Χαρα στο κουραγιο σας καθε τοσο να περνετε σβαρνα ολα τα Ναυπηγεια, κι εμεις απο εδω να ενημερωνομαστε και να βλεπουμε υλικο!Μπραβο!!
Ταρσανας Συρου λοιπον, κι εδω βλεπουμε σκαφος του λιμενικου σωματος να δεχεται περιποιηση..
DSCN1552.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

υπέροχη φίλε manoubras 33, ευχαριστώ :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

ECO II....08/11/2010 στο ναυπηγεί Κελαϊδή. (χωρίς προπέλες!!!!! :Wink: )
Χαρισμένες σε manoubras 33, Natsios, Eng, BEN BRUCE, polykas, Joyrider, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Ιθάκη, costaser & Apostolos:wink::grin:. 

ECO II 01 08-11-2010.jpg

ECO II 02 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το P/K Καπετάν Ναπολέων με Ν.Π 7281 το είχα δει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στις 10/04/2010 να κάνει μερικές εργασίες. Μετα χάθηκε και δεν ξέρω που ήταν. Προχθές στις 11/11/2010 το είδα να το έχουν βγάλει έξω στου Παναγιωτάκη. Πολλή σαπάκι ρε παιδιά, τρόμαξα να το γνωρίσω και στο μόνο σημείο που έγραφε το όνομα του ήταν το σωσίβιο. Στο σημείο που το βγάλαν έξω (δηλ. τέρμα αριστερά και σε σιδερένιο βάζο επάνω) δείχνει ότι θα γίνουν εκτεταμένες εργασίες επάνω του. Ίδωμεν. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτε παραπάνω γι' αυτό το καρφωτό P/K????
Μερικές φωτο χαρισμένες σε manoubras 33, Natsios, Eng, BEN BRUCE, polykas, T.S.S APOLLON,Joyrider, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Ιθάκη, costaser & Apostolos και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος:wink::grin:. 


P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ Ν.Π. 7281 05 11-11-2010.jpg

P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ Ν.Π. 7281 07 11-11-2010.jpg

P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ Ν.Π. 7281 08 11-11-2010.jpg

P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ Ν.Π. 7281 10 11-11-2010.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

εξαιρετική λήψη. η ηρεμία της θάλασσας που κάνει τα πλοία να αντικατοπτρίζονται στο νερό είναι υπέροχη !

----------


## pantelis2009

To μικρό γκαζάδικο Blue Iris σήμερα 17/11/2010 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για τη συντήρηση του. Χαρισμένες σε manoubras 33, LEO, Natsios, Eng, BEN BRUCE, polykas, T.S.S APOLLON,Joyrider, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Ιθάκη, costaser, hayabusa & Apostolos και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

BLUE IRIS 01 17-11-2010.jpg

BLUE IRIS 02 17-11-2010.jpg

BLUE IRIS 03 17-11-2010.jpg

BLUE IRIS 04 17-11-2010.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*έχεις πάρει φόρα και δεν σταματάς πουθενά λέμε ! 
*

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι να κάνω φίλε hayabusa προσπαθώ, ότι βγαίνει Πέραμα -Σαλαμίνα να τα μαθαίνετε όλα. Ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη 15/11/2010 γκαζάδικο Μαρία για συντήρηση. Χαρισμένες σε σένα και όσους αναφέρω :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΜΑΡΙΑ 01 15-11-2010.jpg

ΜΑΡΙΑ 02 15-11-2010.jpg

ΜΑΡΙΑ 03 15-11-2010.jpg

ΜΑΡΙΑ 04 15-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και το Ιουλία που μέχρι εχθές συνέχιζε τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη :Wink:  :Very Happy: .
Χαρισμένες σε manoubras 33, LEO, Natsios, Eng, BEN BRUCE, polykas, T.S.S APOLLON,Joyrider, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Ιθάκη, costaser, hayabusa & Apostolos και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. 

ΙΟΥΛΙΑ 07 11-11-2010.jpg

ΙΟΥΛΙΑ 08 17-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε και το P/K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ Ν.Π. 7281 που έχει ξεκινήσει η συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη :Wink:  :Razz: . 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω.

P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ Ν.Π. 7281 06 11-11-2010.jpg

P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ Ν.Π. 7281 11 17-11-2010.jpg

P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ Ν.Π. 7281 12 17-11-2010.jpg

P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ Ν.Π. 7281 13 17-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Παντελή,τέλειο το ρεπορτάζ σου.
 Οσον αφορά τον "Ναπολέοντα",αμα προσέξετε φίλοι μου,θα δείτε, κατα βάθος (εντάξει το δέχομαι "πολύ κατα βάθος"),εχει και λαμαρίνα εκτός απο σκουριά. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Leonardos.B. Θα παρακολουθήσω τη μεταμόρφωση του και θα δείτε πως θα γίνει :Wink: :roll:. Ελπίζω να με αφήσουν να μπώ και στο μηχανοστάσιο του. Ίδωμεν :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ιουλία συνεχίζει. Σημερινές φωτο. 
Χαρισμένες σε manoubras 33, LEO, Natsios, Eng, BEN BRUCE, polykas, T.S.S APOLLON,Joyrider, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Ιθάκη, costaser, hayabusa, Apostolos, Leonardos.B και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

ΙΟΥΛΙΑ 09 24-11-2010.jpg

ΙΟΥΛΙΑ 10 24-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Mega One IMO 7914470 του Παναγιωτάκη, ενώ είχε βγει στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά στις 08/11/2010 και το ανέβασα στο post 545, σήμερα έβγαινε στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί????
Χαρισμένες σε manoubras 33, LEO, Natsios, Eng, BEN BRUCE, polykas, T.S.S APOLLON,Joyrider, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Ιθάκη, costaser, hayabusa, Apostolos, Leonardos.B και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος:wink::grin:.

MEGA ONE 05 25-11-2010.jpg

MEGA ONE 06.jpg

MEGA ONE 07.jpg

MEGA ONE 08.jpg

MEGA ONE 09.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και τη συνέχεια με το Mega One σιγά-σιγά να ξενερίζει. 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink:  :Razz: .

MEGA ONE 10.jpg

MEGA ONE 11.jpg

MEGA ONE 12.jpg

----------


## costaser

*Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Παντελή.
καταπληκτικές όπως πάντα άλλωστε.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το φορτηγό Αγιαντώνης στο ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη σήμερα το πρωΐ και η επιγραφή του πλοιοκτήτη, που εγώ θα συμφωνήσω μαζί του. Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. :Wink:  :Razz: 

ΑΓΙΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ 01 25-11-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ 02 25-11-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ 03 25-11-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ 04 25-11-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ 05 25-11-2010.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιος ο pantelis 2009 παντα ενημερωμενος και καρναγιογυρισμενος :Wink: Το < Η ζωη θελει τρελα> να υποθεσω οτι ειναι αντι του <safety first> καλο και αυτο!!?? :Surprised:

----------


## pantelis2009

Σωστός ο φίλος BEN BRUCE....όπως πάντα :Wink: :roll:.

----------


## pantelis2009

Sorry το έβαλα εδώ. Κάποιος απο τους υπεύθυνους ας το παει στο θέμα του:roll: :Sad: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Η φορτηγίδα ¶γιος Θωμάς ΙΙΙ με Ν. Χίου 35 στις 25/11/2010 στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή.
Χαρισμένη σε manoubras 33, LEO, Natsios, Eng, BEN BRUCE, polykas, T.S.S APOLLON,Joyrider, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Ιθάκη, costaser, hayabusa, Apostolos, Leonardos.B και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΘΩΜΑΣ ΙΙΙ 02 25-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και το P/K Καπετάν Ναπολέων συνεχίζει τις εργασίες του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Όταν δεν υπάρχουν τα απαραίτητα εργαλία το Ελληνικό δαιμόνιο......τα βρίσκει. 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω :Wink:  :Razz: .

P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ Ν.Π. 7281 14 24-11-2010.jpg

P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ Ν.Π. 7281 15 24-11-2010.jpg

P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ Ν.Π. 7281 16 24-11-2010.jpg

P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ Ν.Π. 7281 17 24-11-2010.jpg

----------


## costaser

*Παντελή μήπως γνωρίζεις για ποιά χρήση προορίζεται έπειτα απο το δεξαμενισμό του ;*

----------


## pantelis2009

Όχι, αλλά θα μάθουμε...πιστεύω :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

το φορτηγό Θησέας για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη στις 15/11/2010. Χαρισμένες σε όσους αναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Wink:  :Razz: 

THISSEAS 01 15-11-2010.jpg

THISSEAS 02 15-11-2010.jpg

----------


## costaser

*Παντελή δεν σου ξεφεύγει τίποτα.
Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Και το Καπετάν Ναπολέων προχωρά στη συντήρηση του. Σημερινές φωτο χαρισμένες σε manoubras 33, LEO, Natsios, Eng, BEN BRUCE, polykas, T.S.S APOLLON,Joyrider, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Ιθάκη, costaser, hayabusa, Apostolos, Leonardos.B και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Wink: 


P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ Ν.Π. 7281 18 01-12-2010.jpg

P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ 19.jpg

P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ 20.jpg

P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ 21.jpg

----------


## costaser

*Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Παντελή για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες.*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για τις σπανιες φωτο.Το Καπεταν Ναπολεων ηθελε παντως μια καλη φανοποιια.Πολυ λαμαρινα ρε παιδι μου εριξαν, αξιζει?

----------


## pantelis2009

Θα το παρακολουθήσουμε και στο τέλος θα δούμε :Very Happy: .

----------


## Leonardos.B

> Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για τις σπανιες φωτο.Το Καπεταν Ναπολεων ηθελε παντως μια καλη φανοποιια.Πολυ λαμαρινα ρε παιδι μου εριξαν, αξιζει?


Μάλλον το βλέπω αγαπητέ,να παίρνει πινακίδες ELPA ως ιστορικού.
Ούτως ή αλλως,εχει ξεπεράσει κατα πολύ ,τα χρόνια που απαιτούνται για να χαρακτηρισθεί ως  κλασική αντίκα.
(Μήπως ετοιμάζουν την απάντηση στούς Τούρκους , που μας πήραν ρυμουλκό και το αναπαλαίωσαν?)

Φίλε Παντελή, να είσαι καλά με τα ρεπορτάζ σου και με τις φωτογραφίες σου.Ευχαριστώ..

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, Παντελή!
Πού δραστηριοποιείται το όμορφο αυτό ρυμουλκό;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι καταχωρημένο στον Ελληνικό Νηογνώμονα με αριθμό 18255 (δείτε εδώ http://www.hrs.gr/pdfs/hrs_register.pdf στη σελίδα 120) σαν ...passenger (επιβατικό) μήπως πρέπει να το πάμε ατο θέμα για τους δεξαμενισμούς επιβατικών πλοίων; Αν και δεν εμπίπτει στον ορισμό του πλοίου της SOLAS αλλά είναι πλοίο σύμφωνα με τον Κώδικα Δημοσίου ναυτικοού δικαίου.



> Μια και το έφερε η κουβέντα περί boats, ships και  vessels, ας αναφέρουμε ακροθιγώς περί σκαφών, πλοίων και ναυπηγημάτων  σύμφωνα με το Εθνικό Ναυτικό Δίκαιο και συγκεκριμένα τους κώδικες  ιδιωτικού και δημοσίου ναυτικού δικαίου.
> 
>  Ο ΚΙΝΔ ορίζει το πλοίο ως εξής (άρθρο 1) : "Πλοίον είναι παν σκάφος  χωρητικότητος καθαράς τουλάχιστον δέκα κόρων, προωρισμένον όπως κινήται  αυτοδυνάμως εν θαλάσσει". Τα ναυπηγήματα κάτω των 10 κόρων (π.χ. σκάφη  αγώνων, αλιευτικά) ονομάζονται πλοιάρια.
> 
> Ο ΚΔΝΔ ορίζει το πλοίο ως εξής (άρθρο 3) : "Πλοίον είναι παν σκάφος,  προορισμένον όπως μετακινείται επί του ύδατος προς μεταφοράν προσώπων ή  πραγμάτων, ρυμούλκησιν, επιθαλάσσιον αρωγή, αλιείαν, αναψυχήν,  επιστημονικάς ερεύνας ή άλλον σκοπόν". 
> 
> Ο ΚΔΝΔ ορίζει και το βοηθητικό ναυπήγημα (άρθρο 4) : "Βοηθητικόν  ναυπήγημα είναι παν πλωτόν κατασκεύασμα ανεξαρτήτως χωρητικότητος  προορισμένον να χρησιμοποιείται εν σταθερά παραμονή συνήθως εντός των  λιμένων ή όρμων, δια σκοπούς βοηθητικούς της ναυτιλίας (πλωταί  δεξαμεναί, πλωτοί γερανοί, βυθοκόροι, πλωταί αποβάθραι, φαρόπλοια κλπ.)"
> 
>  Παρατηρούμε ότι ο ΚΙΝΔ εστιάζει στη χωρητικότητα και στην αυτοδύναμη  κίνηση χωρίς να ενδιαφέρεται για τον σκοπό ή τη χρήση, ενώ ο ΚΔΝΔ  εστιάζει στη χρήση χωρίς να θέτει όριο χωρητικότητας, ούτε προϋπόθεση  αυτοδύναμης κίνησης.
> ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Η φορτηγίδα ¶γιος Θωμάς ΙΙΙ με Ν. Χίου 35 έγινε κουκλί. Η φωτο στις 02/12/2010 στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή.
Χαρισμένη σε manoubras 33, LEO, Natsios, Eng, BEN BRUCE, polykas, T.S.S APOLLON,Joyrider, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Ιθάκη, costaser, hayabusa, Apostolos, Leonardos.B, Παναγιώτης, Appia_1978 και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΘΩΜΑΣ ΙΙΙ 03 02-12-2010.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο ¶γιος Θωμάς ΙΙΙ δεν είναι φορτηγίδα είναι πλωτός γερανός και σαν ναυπήγημα λέγεται σάτι (μπορεί να μην έχει και γερανό. Δεν είναι πλοίο αλλά πλωτό ναυπήγημα

----------


## pantelis2009

Θα τις μάθουμε και τις ωρολογίες φίλε Παναγιώτη, που θα πάει :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: .

----------


## costaser

_Απο το καρνάγιο της Ερέτριας.
Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Παντελή._
IM000243.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To P/K HELLAS (ex. NEGO PRINCE με IMO NO 7419690) δεξαμενισμένο στη μικρή του Πειραιά στις 10/12/2010. Χαρισμένες σε polykas, manoubras 33, LEO, Natsios, Eng, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, Joyrider, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Ιθάκη, costaser, hayabusa, Apostolos, Leonardos.B, Παναγιώτης, Appia_1978 και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Wink: 


P-K HELLAS 02.jpg

P-K HELLAS 03.jpg

P-K HELLAS 04.jpg

P-K HELLAS 05.jpg

----------


## costaser

Αυτό το σκαρί φίλε Παντελή που μου έδειξες είναι μία πρώην τορπιλάκατος του πολεμικού ναυτικού.
Είχε βρεθεί στα χέρια του Θέμου Αναστασιάδη αν δε κάνω λάθος ο οποίος ήθελε να το μετατρέψει σε κότερο (είχε κάνει και μία ανάλογη αλλά πετυχημένη προσπάθεια με ένα ρυμουλκό και μπορώ να πώ ότι το αποτέλεσμα ήταν καλό του οποίου αν βρώ θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία) αλλά το εγχείρημα αυτό ποτέ δεν πέτυχε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για την απάντηση. :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ECO II όταν είχε βγει για την συντήρηση του στις 15/11/2010 στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή. 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink: .

ECO II 01 15-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η Υ/Δ Αλέξης Τ στις 13/12/2010 στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή για την συντήρηση της. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink: .

ΑΛΕΞΗΣ Τ 01 13-12-2010.jpg

ΑΛΕΞΗΣ Τ 02 13-12-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Θυμάστε πως είχαμε δει το P/K Καπετάν Ναπολέων στο #571??? 
Εγώ σήμερα δεν το γνώρισα. Βέβαια η δουλειά έχει γίνει απο κάτω, γιατί στην γέφυρα και γενικώς επάνω δεν έχουν κάνει τίποτε. Μάλλον εκεί θα επέμβουν όταν πέσει στη θάλασσα, για να μην πληρώνουν ναυπηγείο :Wink: . 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών.

P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ 22 18-12-2010.jpg

P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ 23.jpg

P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ 24.jpg

P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ 25.jpg

P-K ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΝΑΠΟΛΕΩΝ 26.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Παντελή σ ευχαριστώ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή η περίεργη πλωτή κατασκευή έχει ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζετε τουλάχιστον 2 χρόνια πρίν κάπου στην Ελευσίνα (αν δεν κάνω λάθος).
Για 3-4 μήνες πέρασε απο το ναυπηγείο Κόρρου στη Σαλαμίνα, μετά άλλους 2-3 μήνες απο τη ΝΑΥΣΙ και σήμερα την είδα ανεβασμένη στο Synchrolift στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Πρέπει να είναι πλωτό εστιατόριο ή καφετέρια. Τώρα για πιο σημείο της Ελλάδος προορίζετε, δεν ξέρω. Ελπίζω κάποιος - κάποτε απο το Nautilia.gr να την δει και να μας ενημερώσει. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Razz:  :Wink: .

11 19-12-2010.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

στις 27-12-10 μετα αμεσως την εισοδο του aqua maria σειρα για την μικρη του του Βασιλειαδη το μικρο τσιμενταδικο naftocement III (απιστευτη βρωμα η πισσα που μυριζε το πλοιο,πραγματικα οι ναυτιοι τετοιων πλοιων ειναι ηρωες που την παλευουν...)

DSCN4185.JPG

DSCN4189.JPG

DSCN4195.JPG

DSCN4205.JPG

DSCN4211.JPG

αφιερωμενες στον pantelis2009,στο πληρωμα και στους φιλους των δεξαμενων

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και το Μαρία στις 27/12/2010 που είχε βγει στο ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη. Αφιερωμένες σε Ιθάκη, Leo, polykas και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών.

----------


## pantelis2009

ΜΑΡΙΑ 07 27-12-2010.jpgΜΑΡΙΑ 05 27-12-2010.jpgΜΑΡΙΑ 06 27-12-2010.jpgΝα δούμε και το Μαρία στις 27/12/2010 που είχε βγει στο ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη. Αφιερωμένες σε Ιθάκη, Leo, polykas και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Υ/Δ Αλέξης το οποίο βρίσκετε στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή απο τις 13/12/20ΑΛΕΞΗΣ Τ 07.jpg10 και απ' ότι είδα σήμερα είναι ακόμη εκεί. Έχει φάει μεγάλη επισκευή-μετασκευή και δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει τόσα λεπτά ένα αρκετά παλαιό πλοίο. Το έχω ΑΛΕΞΗΣ Τ 06.jpgανεβάσει αρκετά ποστ πισω και αυτές είναι φωτο απο τις 27/12/2010. Στη 1η & 4η  φωτο βλέπετε πόσες λαμαρίνες αλλάζουν, στη 2η φωτο δεξιά φαίνετε η ΑΛΕΞΗΣ Τ 05.jpgπαλαιά γέφυρα του πλοίου και αριστερά η νέα του. Χαρισμένες σε polykas, manoubras33, Leonardos.B, Ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΛΕΞΗΣ Τ 04 27-12-2010.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ωραια πλώρη!!! Ψυγείο ειναι???

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αφού είναι νηολογημένο στη Μονροβια εχει σημαία Λιβέρια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το P-K ΛΕΒΑΝΤΕΣ στο ναυπηγείο Μεταξά στις 07/02/2011 για τη συντήρηση του.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Wink: 

P-K ΛΕΒΑΝΤΕΣ 01 07-02-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αννεζούλα για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Καράγιωργα στις 07/02/2011. 
Χαρισμένη σε Eng, Παναγιώτης, polykas, manoubras33, Leonardos.B, Ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink:  :Very Happy: .



ΑΝΝΕΖΟΥΛΑ 01 07-02-2011.jpgΑΝΝΕΖΟΥΛΑ 02 07-02-2011.jpgΑΝΝΕΖΟΥΛΑ 03 07-02-2011.jpgΑΝΝΕΖΟΥΛΑ 04 07-02-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Αφροδίτη (e.x Αλέξης Τ) με Ν.Π 9921 όπως ήταν στις 24/01/2011. Το είχαμε δει και σε προηγούμενα ποστ σαν Αλέξης Τ, τώρα έχει μπει η νέα γέφυρα και συνεχίζουν τις δουλειές. ¶ραγε άξιζε η τόσο μεγάλη μετασκευή που του κάνανε;;;;
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. :Wink:  :Razz: 



ΑΛΕΞΗΣ Τ 08 24-01-2011.jpgΑΛΕΞΗΣ Τ 09.jpgΑΛΕΞΗΣ Τ 10.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!
*Bourbon Sapphire* στο Νεωριο της Συρου!

1.JPG 2.JPG

για τον manoubra33 και τον pantelis2009:-D

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Nikos_V και ανταποδίδω. :Wink: 
Μαρία 13/01/2011 στο ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη στο Πέραμα.

ΜΑΡΙΑ 08 13-01-2011.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ panteli ακομη μια φορα!!
Το ρ/κ Μεγας Αλεξανδρος στο Νεωριο!

P2240012.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Nikos_V και ανταποδίδω με Μεγαλόχαρη X στο ναυπηγεό Παναγιωτάκη στις 23/02/2006 :Wink: .



ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ Χ 01 23-02-2006.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη το P/K Μεγαλόχαρη XII (ex. MLG NANCY 11) με IMO 9248734 που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του.
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink:  :Cool: .


ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ ΧΙΙ 08 06-03-2011.jpgΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ ΧΙΙ 09 06-03-2011.jpgΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ ΧΙΙ 10 06-03-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το Gemini που είχε βγει στου Καραγιώργη στις 11/02/2011.
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Wink: 


GEMINI 01 11-02-2011.jpgGEMINI 02 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το BLUE OCEAN εχθές 17-03-2011 στη μικρή του Περάματος, φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε Nikos_V, polykas, manoubras 33, Eng, Παναγιώτης, manoubras33, Leonardos.B, Ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink:  :Cool: .


BLUE OCEAN 01 17-03-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το OLYMPIC  την ώρα που βγαίνει για την συντήρηση του στις 18/03/2011 στου Καραγιώργη. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Cool: .


OLYMPIC 01 18-03-2011.jpgOLYMPIC 02.jpgOLYMPIC 03.jpgOLYMPIC 04.jpgOLYMPIC 05.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To BLUE OCEAN (ex. VASSILIOS XII) στη μικρή του Περάματος στις 18/03/2011.
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Wink: 


BLUE OCEAN 02 18-03-2011.jpgBLUE OCEAN 03 18-03-2011.jpgBLUE OCEAN 04 18-03-2011.jpgBLUE OCEAN 05 18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Να σαι καλά φίλε Παντελή,με τις ωραίες σου φωτογραφίες.
Μας δίνεις την δυνατότητα να βλέπουμε και πολλά απο τ απόκρυφα :Razz: των πλοίων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να μπεί εδώ, ή υπάρχει άλλο θέμα. Οι υπεύθυνοι αν είναι ας το μεταφέρουν :Wink: .
Εγώ προσωπικά δεν είχα ξανα δει την μεγάλη του Περάματος να έχει βγεί τόσο επάνω απο την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας, πάνω απο 1-1,5 μέτρο και αυτό για την συντήρηση της. Ένας χαμός επάνω της απο συνεργεία. ¶λλοι κόβανε σάπιες λαμαρίνες, άλλοι κολούσαν τις νέες, όλα τα κινητά μέρη της δεξαμενής ήταν έξω και άλλοι τα μινιάριζαν και άλλοι περνούσαν γράσο. :Surprised: 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. :Razz: 


ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 01 1.jpgΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 02 1.jpgΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 03 1.jpgΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 04 1.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η συνέχεια απο τη συντήρηση της μεγάλης του Περάματος. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε Nikos_V, polykas, manoubras 33, Eng, Παναγιώτης, manoubras33, Leonardos.B, Ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Razz: .


ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 05 1.jpgΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 06 1.jpgΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 07 1.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε και τα απόκρυφα του P/K Μεγαλόχαρη XII  :Wink: .
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. :Razz: 


ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ ΧΙΙ 11 19-03-2011.jpgΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ ΧΙΙ 12.jpgΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ ΧΙΙ 13.jpgΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ ΧΙΙ 14.jpgΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ ΧΙΙ 15.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Aς δούμε και μερικές κοντινές απο το BLUE OCEAN :Wink: .
Χαρισμένες σε όλους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών. :Very Happy: 


BLUE OCEAN 06 18-03-2011.jpgBLUE OCEAN 07 18-03-2011.jpgBLUE OCEAN 08 18-03-2011.jpgBLUE OCEAN 09 18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο δεξαμενισμός της θαλαμηγού ASTARTE II στις  20-03-2011 στο synchrolift του ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου, όπως φάνηκε απο την Κυνόσουρα. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών:roll:.


ASTARTE II 02 20-03-2011.jpgASTARTE II 03 20-03-2011.jpgASTARTE II 04 20-03-2011.jpgASTARTE II 07 20-03-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μερικές κοντινές απο το P/K ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ ΧΙΙ που είναι στου Παναγιωτάκη. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε Nikos_V, polykas, manoubras 33, Eng, Παναγιώτης, manoubras33, Leonardos.B, Ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Very Happy: .


ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ ΧΙΙ 17 20-03-2011.jpgΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ ΧΙΙ 18.jpgΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ ΧΙΙ 19.jpgΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ ΧΙΙ 20.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Παντελή ευχαριστώ,      και οπως ΠΑΝΤΑ αψογος. :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το JET II στις 23/03/2011 όταν ήταν έτοιμο να βγεί για συντήρηση στου Παναγιωτάκη.
Και μια κοντινή με τα παλαιά του ονόματα. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε Παναγιώτης (ευχαριστώ), Leonardos.B, Nikos_V, polykas, manoubras 33, Eng, Ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Razz: .


JET II 04 23-03-2011.jpgJET II 01 23-03-2011.jpgJET II 02 23-03-2011.jpgJET II 03 23-03-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το P/K ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ ΧΙΙ στις 23-03-2011 όταν συνέχιζε τη συντήρηση του. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους αναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Very Happy: 


ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ ΧΙΙ 21 23-03-2011.jpgΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ ΧΙΙ 23.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το JET XIV που στις 28-11-2012 βγήκε για το δεξαμενισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

JET XIV 09 28-11-2012.jpgJET XIV 11 28-11-2012.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To μικρο ρυμουλκο ΛΕΩΝ I ηρθε να προστεθει στην μεγαλη και καλη παρεα του ταρσανα.

DSCN6882.jpg

----------


## leo85

Στην δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη στις 17-09-2012 για την συντήρηση του.

ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΕΛΗΣΙΟΣ 17-09-201.jpg ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΣ 17-09-201.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το P/K WORLD TUG 1 στις 12-01-2013 στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.

WORLD TUG 1 01 12-01-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ECO SAILOR στις 14-01-2013 την ώρα που έχει κάτσει στα βάζα, για να βγεί για το δεξαμενισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή. Φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Ελαφόνησος.

ECO SAILOR 03 14-01-2013.jpgECO SAILOR 04 14-01-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε το THISSEAS που σήμερα βγήκε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για τη συντήρηση του.

THISSEAS 04 17-01-2013.jpgTHISSEAS 07 17-01-2013.jpgTHISSEAS 06 17-01-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δύο πλοία της ίδιας εταιρείας τα JET I & JET XIV στις 02-12-2012 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

JET I 03 02-12-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο Π.Γ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ Ν.Π. 116 όταν στις 10-12-2012 ετοιμαζόταν να βγεί για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή.

Π.Γ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ Ν.Π. 116 01 10-12-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα ετοιμάζανε το JET XVII για να βγει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, για να κάνει το μπανάκι του.

JET XVII 10 01-03-2013.jpgJET XVII 12 01-03-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ECO SAILOR όταν στις 24-01-2013 είχε βγεί για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή.
Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

ECO SAILOR 05 24-01-2013.jpgECO SAILOR 06 24-01-2013.jpg

----------


## leo85

Και η συνέχεια παντελή στης 31-01-2013 λίγο πριν πέσει στην θάλασσα. 

ECO SAILOR 31-01-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το P/K FLYING ENTERPRISE εχθές στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή που έχει βγεί για τη συντήρηση του, σε διάφορες πόζες του.

FLYING ENTERPRISE 01 04-03-2013.jpgFLYING ENTERPRISE 03 04-03-2013.jpgFLYING ENTERPRISE 05 04-03-2013.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Στου Σπανοπουλου την προηγουμενη Παρασκευη..δεν μπορεσα να διακρινω ποιο ειναι...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ρυμουλκό ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ X σε διάφορες φάσεις απο τη συντήρηση του, στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.

ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ X 01 21-12-2012.jpgΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ X 02 12-01-2013.jpgΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ X 04 06-02-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα Κυριακή και το βάψιμο στο JET XVII προχωρούσε, για να τελειώσει η συντήρηση του.

JET XVII 13 10-03-2013.jpgJET XVII 14 10-03-2013.jpg

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας ,το ro-ro TYCHY στο Νεωριο πριν λιγες μερες.
IMG_7123NA.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλωτός Γερανός......αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή για τη συντήρηση του στις 04/03/2013.

ΠΛΩΤΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΝΟΣ 01 04-03-2013.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To *BOURBON SURF* απο χθες στην μικρη δεξαμενη της Συρου.
DSCN7383.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η βαθυκόρος EDT SIMI με ΙΜΟ 9198965 και σημαία Κύπρου εχθές στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που έβγαινε για τη συντήρηση της και λίγο αργότερα φωτογραφημένη (σχεδόν έξω) απο το Παντοκράτωρ.

EDT SIMI 01 13-03-2013.jpgEDT SIMI 02 13-03-2013.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Η βαθυκόρος EDT SIMI με ΙΜΟ 9198965 και σημαία Κύπρου εχθές στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που έβγαινε για τη συντήρηση της και λίγο αργότερα φωτογραφημένη (σχεδόν έξω) απο το Παντοκράτωρ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 140260Συνημμένο Αρχείο 140261


οχι πως εχει τρομερη σημασια..αλλα ερχεται για να δεξαμενιστει αυριο στου Βασιλειαδη το ομοσταυλο EAS ,ρυμουλκο στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση.Και αυτοι εχουν και το EDT Nefeli .Μαλλον τωρα που "βραζει" η περιοχη απο ερευνες πρεπει να τα συνηθισουμε ..

----------


## leo85

Το Ρυμουλκό EAS σήμερα στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη πριν ξενερίσει.

ERS 15-03-2013 01.jpg ERS 15-03-2013 02.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταρχάς, ελπίζω να τοποθετώ τις σκέψεις μου στο σωστό θέμα. Εάν όχι, παρακαλώ πολύ να το μετατοπίσετε στο αντίστοιχο σωστό θέμα.

Κοιτάζοντας μετά από αρκετό καιρό ξανά στο Ferryvolution, ανακάλυψα δύο χαρακτηριστικά νέα που με προβληματίζουν λίγο.

Μια Δανέζικη εταιρεία έφτιαξε ένα αμφίπλωρο στο ... Μπανγκλαντές:

http://www.ferryvolution.com/newbuil...ig-faergefart/

και η μεγάλη και γνωστή στους περισσότερους από εμάς Νορβηγική εταιρεία Boreal φτιάχνει 4 αμφίπλωρα στην Τουρκία:

http://www.ferryvolution.com/2013/03...aunches-first/

Θυμάμαι, πως στη Νορβηγία υπήρχαν πριν λίγα χρόνια μεγάλες αντιδράσεις, όταν οι διάφορες ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες της χώρας, άρχιζαν να παραγγέλνουν νέα επιβατηγά, κυρίως αμφίπλωρα, σε Πολωνικά ναυπηγεία λόγω κόστους. Τώρα, το πάνε ένα βήμα παραπέρα και φύγανε από την Πολωνία για να καταλήξουν στην Τουρκία.
Και σκέφτομαι τώρα, αυτές δεν είναι παραγγελίες που θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να τις παλέψουν και τα δικά μας ναυπηγεία; Δηλαδή, π.χ. στο Μπαγκλαντές η ποιότητα κατασκευής είναι καλύτερη; Εάν είναι όντως έτσι, κάτι κάνουμε τελείως στραβά! Δεν το πιστεύω όμως. Είναι πολύ κρίμα ...
Βεβαίως, διαβάζοντας μερικά Σκανδιναβικά φόρουμ οι Δανοί ακόμα το συζητάνε το θέμα του Kanhave ... Αυτό μας κόστισε πάρα πολύ στη Σκανδιναβία. Προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι, πως εάν είχαν πάει όλα καλά με το Kanhave, αυτό θα μας είχε φέρει παραγγελίες και από άλλες εταιρείες της Σκανδιναβίας!

----------


## Appia_1978

Α, ξέχασα, ορίστε και ο ... αντικαταστάτης ας πούμε του Kanhave:

http://www.ferryvolution.com/newbuil.../2012/faergen/

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Appia_1978 να πούμε ότι για το θέμα του  Kanhave το ναυπηγείο του Φραντζή είναι ακόμη στα δικαστήρια. Βέβαια όπως έχω αναφέρει......άλλο πλοίο παρήγγειλαν στην αρχή και άλλο πλοίο πήραν. Ζήτησαν άλλους αυτοματισμούς για μείωση προσωπικού.....και πολλά άλλα (αυτά τα ξέρει ναυπηγείο....ναυπηγός κ.λ.π). Τώρα τη πλοίο πήραν απο το Μπανγκλαντές ή την Τουρκία....... τα έχουμε δεί.
Η Ελλάδα έχουμε δει ότι φτιάχει πλοία αξιόπλοα. Δεν θέλω να αναφέρω ποιά πλοία που πήραν απο τους Τούρκους και ξανα έκαναν τις κολλήσεις για να μην μπάζουν νερά. :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Appia_1978

Παντελή, το ξέρω πολύ καλά από τα λεγόμενά σου, τι πλοία διαμάντια μπορούμε να ναυπηγήσουμε  :Smile: 
Το θέμα είναι, γιατί δεν εκμεταλλευόμαστε αυτή την τεράστια εμπειρία που έχουμε για να συμμετάσχουμε και σε διαγωνισμούς του εξωτερικού. Π.χ. στη Νορβηγία τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια παραγγέλνονται πλοία σε πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό λόγω νέων αδειοδοτήσεων για τις άγονες γραμμές. Δε θα μπορούσαν και κάποια δικά μας ναυπηγεία να καταθέσουν προτάσεις; Δηλαδή, πιο ξύπνιοι είναι οι άλλοι ...;

Υ.Γ.: Εάν έχεις διάθεση, θα μπορούσες να αναλύσεις λίγο τι εννοείς με "άλλο πλοίο παρήγγειλαν στην αρχή και άλλο πλοίο πήραν"; Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ALEXANDRA G όταν στις 11-03-2013 άλλαζε καμμάτια απο την πλώρη του στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή.

ALEXANDRA G 02 11-03-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς φίλε Appia_1978 με το συνδικαλισμό (δεν λέω να μην υπάρχει, αλλά ως ένα όριο), το ΠΑΜΕ, το....ΕΛΑ και το ΠΑΜΕ-ΕΛΑ κατάντησαν τα ναυπηγεία μας, εκεί που είναι. Το Kanhave παραγγέλθηκε στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή με ναυπηγό τον αείμνηστο Ν. Πετυχάκη και ένα project κατασκευής (συνολικά) 5 πλοίων. Η προσφορά για την κατασκευή ήταν, με αυτά που στην αρχή ζήτησαν οι Δανοί. Στην πορεία(απ' ότι ξέρω) ζήτησαν πολλές αλλαγές, πολλούς έξτρα αυτοματισμούς (για να μειώσουν το προσωπικό) που το θέμα μπερδεύτηκε και το κόστος ανέβηκε πολύ. Έτσι ήλθαν σε ρίξει, το ένα παραδόθηκε, το άλλο που κατασκευαζόταν στο ναυπηγείο Μεταξά, έγινε scrap και το άλλο έχει παραμείνει στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή για τα δικαστήρια.
Δυστυχώς ένω έχουμε πολύ μεγάλες δυνατότητες για κατασκευές ωραίων, σύγχρονων και αξιόπλοων πλοίων δεν έχουμε συνδικάτα και κυβέρνηση να τα υποστηρίξει. Γι' αυτό πάμε κατα διαόλου. 
Επισκευές που θα απέφεραν πολλά πάνε στην Τουρκία, γιατί έδω κάθε τρεις και λίγο έχουν απεργίες. Δουλείεςδεν υπάρχουν και την Πέμπτη είχαν μοιράσει φυλάδια για απεργία. Τα θέλει ο κόλ...... και τα παθαίνουμε. Το μόνο που μας ενδιαφέρει, είναι........η μίζα, η ρεμούλα και το τί θα αρπάξουμε.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τα λέτε σωστά! Πολλά θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε και δυστυχώς δεν αξιοποιούμε τις τεράστιες δυνατότητές μας! Η ΝΑΥΣΟΛΠ Α.Ε. (http://www.nazo.gr/) που δημιουργήθηκε πριν δύο χρόνια περίπου με σκοπό την ανασυγκρότηση και την προβολή της Ζώνης έχει καταφέρει πάρα πολύ λίγα, ενώ άνθρωποι που στελεχώνουν τον συγκεκριμένο οργανισμό έχουν μικρή εμπειρία στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας. Όταν σε μία χώρα η χαλυβουργία της παραμένει κλειστή για 11 μήνες, ποιος μπορεί να προβεί στη σύναψη συμβολαίου ναυπήγησης κτλ. Οι νέες υπερδυνάμεις της Ασίας δεν ξύπνησαν μία μέρα και είπαν θα ξεκινήσουμε ναυπηγήσεις, αλλά είχαν αναπτύξει την χαλυβουργία τους σε τέτοιο βαθμό, ώστε να μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν στις προκλήσεις. Εδώ η πολιτική ηγεσία δίνει μεγαλύτερη σημασία αλλού κι όχι στην ναυπηγοεπισκευή που θα μπορούσε να δώσει τα μέγιστα για την ανατροπή της κατάστασης που επικρατεί.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δηλαδή έβαλαν μερικούς ακόμη για να έχουν να λαμβάνουν ψήφους. Είναι που λένε ότι θα κάνουν απολύσεις.
Η Ελλάδα θέλει θέσεις για δουλειά, για να ορθοποδίση και όχι τερτίπια για να φάνε.......ορισμένοι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYING ENTERPRISE όταν στις 11-03-2013 συνέχιζε τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή.

FLYING ENTERPRISE 06 11-03-2013.jpgFLYING ENTERPRISE 07 11-03-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το P-K ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ Ι όταν στις 24-01-2013 είχε βγεί για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ.

P-K ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ Ι 03 24-01-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το NAFTILOS εχθές για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή.

NAFTILOS 03 27-03-2013.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί,και τα συνεργεία δουλεύανε στο πλοίο.

ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΧΙΙ 7-04-2013 02.gifΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΧΙΙ 7-04-2013 01.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ 3 στις 04-04-2013 στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ κατα τη συντήρηση του.

ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ 3 02 04-04-2013.jpgΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ 3 03 04-04-2013.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ όταν ήταν στην δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 17-01-2013 03.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το LASSEA στις 10-04-2013 συνεχίζει τον καλοπισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

LASSEA 05 10-04-2013.jpgLASSEA 07 10-04-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ στις 24-04-2013 στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή που έχει βγεί για τη συντήρηση του.

ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ 02 24-04-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η Υ/Δ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Η σήμερα το πρωΐ στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ για το δεξαμενισμό του.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Η 02 24-05-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

ΠΛΩΤΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΝΟΣ που στις 07-06-2013 έβγαινε για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

ΠΛΩΤΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΝΟΣ 01 07-06-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το εφοδιαστικό _BLUE SKY_ (1972, ΙΜΟ 7037208) σε δεξαμενισμό στο ναυπηγείο Καραγεώργη του Περάματος τον _Μάιο 2011_. 

03.jpg

Ένα σχεδόν χρόνο αργότερα, ως _ΑΛΦΑ Ι_, βυθίστηκε στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας (Μάρτιος 2012) μετά από πρόσκρουση σε παλιό ναυάγιο, με αποτέλεσμα να χάσει την ζωή του ο πλοίαρχος του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ίδιο πλοίο, την ίδια εποχή απο δύο άλλες οπτικές γωνίες. Κρίμα για τον πλοίαρχο και το πλοίο.

BLUE SKY 02 10-05-2011.jpgBLUE SKY 06 10-05-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το DIMITRIOS στις 03-07-2013 όταν είχε βγεί για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή.

DIMITRIOS 01 03-07-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

To _ΟΛΓΑ. Μ_ (πρώην ΑΛΙΑΝΘΟΣ - ΙΜΟ 7104336 - Ναυπηγημένο το 1971 στη Γερμανία), σε σημερινή φωτό κατά την διαδικασία ανέλκυσης για δεξαμενισμό στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή στο Πέραμα.

03.jpg

----------


## leo85

Στην πέτρινη του Πειραιά για τον καλλωπισμό του.

ΜΑΡΙΑ- ΟΛΓΑ 27-10-2013 02.gif ΜΑΡΙΑ-ΟΛΓΑ 27-10-2013 01.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Πάμε να δούμε κάτι που δεν βλέπουμε συχνά, εγω τουλαχιστον ειχα να το δω χρονια, και νομίζω έχει ενδιαφέρον. Δεξαμενισμός πλωτής δεξαμενής. Η διαδικασία αύτη δεν είναι πολύπλοκη όπως δείχνει,  δεν διαφέρει πολύ όπως για παράδειγμα απο ένα δεξαμενισμό πλοίου, γίνεται κι αυτό όπως όλα, με βάση το σχέδιο της γάστρας.

DSCN9564.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Πλέον οι δεξαμενισμοί με ποντοπόρα πλοία θα δημοσιεύονται στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο.

*Δεξαμενισμοί Ποντοπόρων πλοίων (Oceangoing Drydockings)*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το Κλαπέ (δεν ξέρω αν γράφετε έτσι) Μίδας όταν στις 15/07/2014 είχε βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή . Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

ΚΛΑΠΕ ΜΙΔΑΣ 01 15-07-2014.jpg ΚΛΑΠΕ ΜΙΔΑΣ 02 15-07-2014.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το πλοίο Shenyang-1 το οποίο είχε κατασχεθεί λόγο λαθραίων τσιγάρων στα αμπάρια του.Mετά από σχεδόν ένα χρόνο και κάτι παραμονής του στο νησί της Σύρου, εκπλειστηριάστηκε,τακτοποίησε τα χαρτιά του,και πραγματοποιησε την συντήρηση του τον Μάρτιο που μας πέρασε στον Ταρσανά.Μετονομάστηκε σε ΑΝΝΑ εταιρία ελληνικών συμφερόντων.

DSCN9585.jpg DSCN9591.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Για συντήρηση έχει βγει ο πλωτός γερανός Αναστασία στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. 

Π-Γ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ 01 29-07-2014.jpg Π-Γ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ 03 29-07-2014.jpg
Ευχαριστούμε φίλε manoubras 33 για τις ωραίες σου ανταποκρίσεις.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φ-Γ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ IV με Ν.Χ 05 που στις 11-08-2014 είχε βγει για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή. 
Ανήκει στην εταιρεία ΕΡΓΟΜΑΡΕ Α.Ε. 

Φ-Γ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ IV 01 Ν.Χ 05 11-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*ANKE-ANGELA
*Φωτογραφημένο σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή που έχει βγει για τη συντήρηση του. 

ANKE-ANGELA 03 26-08-2014.jpg ANKE-ANGELA 04 26-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*VASSILIOS XXI. 
*IMO 9041502, typ Oil Products Tanker, μήκος 103,19 μέτρα και πλάτος 15,31, Χωρητικότητα DWT 4920 t, κατασκευής 1992 και σημαίας St. Vincent Grenandines.
Φωτογραφημένο εχθές από την Κυνόσουρα, στη μικρή του Περάματος που κάνει τη συντήρηση του.

VASSILIOS XXI 02 27-08-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τα μότορσιπς _ΚΑΛΥΨΩ Ι_ (1978 - Ολλανδία - ΙΜΟ 7637668)

IMG_0086.jpg

και _ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ Κ_ (1977 - Δανία - ΙΜΟ 7707487),

IMG_0070.jpg

σε δεξαμενισμό στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή, Αμαλιάπολη Μαγνησίας, 21 Αυγούστου 2014.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η ιστορία για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο ξεκίνησε στις 25/07/2014, όταν ο φίλος emmpapad μου έστειλε μία μακρινή του φωτο και με ρωτούσε αν ήξερα τίποτε γι' αυτό ή αν είχα δει σε πιο ναυπηγείο πήγε για δεξαμενισμό. Μετά από μερικά ΜΝΜ και φωτο καταλήξαμε ότι είναι το Αστυπάλαια (e.x. Sendreni 11) κατασκευασμένο μάλλον στη Ρουμανία με πρώτο λιμάνι νηολόγησης το GIURGIU (όπως μου είχε πει και τελικά μετά από την υδροβολή που έγινε φάνηκε) και πλέον με Ν. Χαλκίδας 6, που ανήκει στην ΕΡΓΟ Α.Ε. 
Ευχαριστώ το φίλο emmpapad για τα στοιχεία. Οι φωτο είναι από τις 13/08.

ΚΛΑΠΕ ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ 02 13-08-2014 Ν.Χ 6.jpg ΚΛΑΠΕ ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ 03 13-08-2014 Ν.Χ 6.jpg ΚΛΑΠΕ ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ 04 13-08-2014 Ν.Χ 6.jpg ΚΛΑΠΕ ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ 05 13-08-2014 Ν.Χ 6.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Γι' αυτό που έγραψα στο προηγούμενο ποστ, ότι μετά την υδροβολή που έγινε φάνηκε η ......λιμάνι νηολόγησης του.
Για το φίλο emmpapad και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

ΚΛΑΠΕ ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ 09 27-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς δεν το πρόλαβα να το βγάλω βαμμένο και με το όνομα του. Απ' ότι έμαθα πήρε μία δουλειά στο λιμάνι της Μήλου και τελείωσε τις εργασίες του γρηγορότερα και έφυγε. Αν υπάρχει κανένας φίλος από τη Μήλο ας το φωτογραφήσει να το δούμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο Π-Γ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ Ν.Π 107 φωτογραφημένος εχθές 11-09-2014 στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή που έχει βγει για τη συντήρηση του.
Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

Π-Γ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ Ν.Π 107 05 11-09-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΤΑΣΟΣ με Ν.Θ 725 όπως το συνέλαβε ο φακός μου στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα, που έχει βγει για το δεξαμενισμό του.

ΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΤΑΣΟΣ 18 16-09-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το εφοδιαστικό ECO V εχθές είχε βγει για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή στο Πέραμα. 

ECO V 02 22-09-2014.jpg ECO V 03 22-09-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Παναγία Ξένια στις 16-09-2014 όταν είχε βγεί για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ στο Πέραμα. Και μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου.

IMO: *8016902**Name: PANAGIA XENIA**MMSI: 241328000**Μήκος 78,59 μέτρα Χ πλάτος 12,83 μέτρα**Type: GENERAL CARGO**Gross Tonnage: 1811**Summer DWT: 2668 t**Build: 1981**Flag: GREECE**Home port: ATHENS*
ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΞΕΝΙΑ 01 16-09-2014.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΞΕΝΙΑ 02 16-09-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το εφοδιαστικό ECO V συνεχίζει και κοντεύει να τελειώσει τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή. 

ECO V 06 30-09-2014.jpg ECO V 07 30-09-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το P-K ΜΑΣΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ εχθές 06-10-2014 έχει βγει για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή.

P-K ΜΑΣΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ 25 06-10-2014.jpg P-K ΜΑΣΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ 26 06-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Για διαβάστε το Δελτίο Δεξαμενισμών του ΟΛΠ και μετά διαβάστε αυτό που ανέβασα στο Δελτίο Θάσου-Πρίνος. :Fat: 
Λέτε να αρχίσουμε να βλέπουμε και τέτοιου είδους δεξαμενισμούς. Εδώ μία φωτο από το πέρασμα ενός τρυπανιού από τη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας στις 26/09/2007. 

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 19 26-09-2007.jpg
Ας με συγχωρήσουν οι mond που δεν είναι φωτο από δεξαμενισμό, αλλά ακόμη ..........τέτοια δεν έχω. Ίσως σε λίγο καιρό. :Fat:

----------


## leo85

Το συγκεκριμένο τρυπάνι Παντελή είχε κάνει τη συντήρηση του στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνιος.

----------


## andria salamis

ΠΕΛΑΓΙΤΗΣ,  Δεξαμενισμός,  στο Πέραμα.

DSCN9873.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Η υδροφόρα Αίγινα έχει βγεί για τη συντήρηση της στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ στο Πέραμα. Η πρώτη φωτο στις 30/10 που είχε αρχίσει η υδροβολή και η δεύτερη φωτο στις 05/11 που έχει αρχίσει το μινιάρισμα. 

ΥΔΡΟΦΟΡΑ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ 13 30-10-2014.jpg ΥΔΡΟΦΟΡΑ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ 14 05-11-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ECO III όταν στις 30-10-2014 είχε βγει για το δεξαμενισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη.

ECO III 04 30-10-2014.jpg ECO III 05 30-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το απορριπαντικό ΑΚΤΑΙΑ στις 12/11/2014 μόλις είχε βγει στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα, για τη συντήρηση του.

ΑΚΤΑΙΑ 01 12-11-2014 ΣΠΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Φαίνεται ότι κατά την παχυμέτριση στο Αίγινα που βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ, βρήκαν προβλήματα στην πρύμη του και έχουν ξηλώσει ορισμένα κομμάτια για να τα αντικαταστήσουν. 

ΥΔΡΟΦΟΡΑ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ 15 12-11-2014.jpg ΥΔΡΟΦΟΡΑ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ 16 12-11-2014.jpg
*Φωτο 12/11/2014*

----------


## pantelis2009

Η εξέδρα εξόρυξης πετρελαίου ENERGEAN FORCE στις 17/11/2014 την ώρα που βγαίνει από την μεγάλη του Περάματος για να πάει στο μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ να συνεχίσει τις εργασίες της.

ENERGEAN FORCE 05 17-11-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Λίνδος έχοντας ξεκινήσει μία γερή επισκευή στις σωληνώσεις του, φωτογραφημένο πάνω από τη πλωτή δεξαμενή Ήφαιστος και έχοντας βγει για συντήρηση και στα ύφαλα του, στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή.

ΛΙΝΔΟΣ 02 12-11-2014.jpg ΛΙΝΔΟΣ 03 17-11-2014.jpg ΛΙΝΔΟΣ 04 17-11-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ακταία στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα, έχει τελειώσει με την υδροβολή και έχει ανοίξει στο σύστημα που μαζεύει τις πετρελαιοκηλίδες. Μπορείς-ξέρει κάποιος να μας εξηγήσει πως δουλεύει αυτό το σύστημα???

ΑΚΤΑΙΑ 02 17-11-2014.jpg ΑΚΤΑΙΑ 03 17-11-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν 2 ποστ είχα γράψει για το Λίνδος ότι είχε ξεκινήσει μια γερή επισκευή στις σωληνώσεις του, αλλά οι πλοιοκτήτες του δεν αρκέστηκαν μόνο σε αυτό. Στις 24/11 που είναι οι 3 πρώτες φωτο, βλέπουμε ότι άνοιξαν δουλειές και με τις λαμαρίνες στα ύφαλα, αλλά δεν αρκέστηκαν ούτε σε αυτό. Όπως βλέπετε στις 2 τελευταίες φωτο που είναι τραβηγμένες στις 29/11 το μονοπρόπελο Λίνδος όταν τελειώσει με την επισκευή του θα έχει....... 2 προπέλες.
Θα το παρακολουθήσουμε από κοντά αφού οι δουλειές γίνονται στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και υπάρχει πρόσβαση.

ΛΙΝΔΟΣ 06 24-11-2014.jpg ΛΙΝΔΟΣ 07 24-11-2014.jpg ΛΙΝΔΟΣ 08 24-11-2014.jpg ΛΙΝΔΟΣ 10 29-11-2014.jpg ΛΙΝΔΟΣ 11 29-11-2014.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mετασκευή που δεν συνηθίζεται σε Δ/Ξ κ μάλιστα τέτοιας ηλικίας. Θα  υπάρχει λόγος.
2 προπέλες=2 μηχανές,ίσως κ 2 τσιμινιέρες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στις 20/10/2014 είχε βγει για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή αυτή η διαιρούμενη φορτηγίδα με ΝΠ 141.
Από την μία έγραφε ΥΠΗΝΕΜΟΣ με μπογιά και λίγο πιο πίσω με σιδερένια γράμματα ΛΟΥΚΑΣ (φίλε emmpapad τα φώτα σου).
Οι δύο τελευταίες στις 27/10/2014 όταν είχε βαφεί. 

ΥΠΗΝΕΜΟΣ 01 20-10-2014.jpg ΥΠΗΝΕΜΟΣ 03 20-10-2014.jpg ΥΠΗΝΕΜΟΣ 04 27-10-2014.jpg ΥΠΗΝΕΜΟΣ 05 27-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή έχουν βγει ο πλωτός γερανός Μάριον και η διαιρούμενη φορτηγίδα Διονύσης Κ .....αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων.

Π-Γ ΜΑΡΙΟΝ 01 13-12-2014.jpg Π-Γ ΜΑΡΙΟΝ 02 13-12-2014.jpg Φ-Γ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗΣ Κ 02 13-12-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μαντούδι εχθές την ώρα που έχει κάτσει στα βάζα για να βγει για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή.

MANDOUDI 11 07-01-2015.jpg MANDOUDI 12 07-01-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Μαντούδι που συνεχίζει τη συντήρηση του, πως το συνέλαβε ο φακός μου στις 10/01 και πως στις 15/01.

MANDOUDI 13 10-01-2015.jpg MANDOUDI 14 15-01-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ECO FRIEND όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις 28-01-2015 στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή που είχε βγει για τη συντήρηση του.

ECO FRIEND 07 28-01-2015.jpg ECO FRIEND 09 28-01-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το εφοδιαστικό JET XVII φωτογραφημένο στις 21-02-2015 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη που έχει βγει για τη συντήρηση του.

JET XVII 04 21-02-2015.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Το εφοδιαστικό ECO V εχθές είχε βγει για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή στο Πέραμα. 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 159925 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 159926

Σε πια εταιρεια ανηκει το πλοιο;

----------


## pantelis2009

Σίγουρα είναι χθεσινή η φωτο, γιατί σήμερα δεν υπήρχε τίποτε στο ναυπηγείο!!!!!!!
Το ECO V είχε βγει 22/09/2014 για συντήρηση.

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Ενα τετοιο εφοδιαστικο πλοιο ειναι πιο οικονομικο στη δουλεια του, απο οτι ενα που εχει μηχανες; Δλδ η ρυμουλκηση κοστιζει λογοτερα απο το να κινειται με ιδια μεσα;
Και αν καποιος ξερει σε ποια εταιρεια ανηκει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το εφοδιαστικό ECO V εχθές είχε βγει για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή στο Πέραμα. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 159925 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 159926
> 
> Σε πια εταιρεια ανηκει το πλοιο;





> Σίγουρα είναι χθεσινή η φωτο, γιατί σήμερα δεν υπήρχε τίποτε στο ναυπηγείο!!!!!!!
> Το ECO V είχε βγει 22/09/2014 για συντήρηση.


Φυσικά και δεν είναι χθεσινές οι φωτογραφίες, αλλά από τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο (αναφέρεται και στους τίτλους των αρχείων τους). Εξ άλλου δεν θα μπορούσαν να είναι χθεσινές. Αν ήταν, στην πρώτη θα πρέπει να διακρινόταν δεξιά το κρουαζιερόπλοιο AEGEAN PARADISE, ενώ στην δεύτερη βλεπουμε μπροστά στο βάθος την παντόφλα ΙΑΣΩΝ στην οποία έχει πλέον αφαιρεθεί η υπερκατασκευή στο ντεκ της γέφυρας όπως είδαμε Παντελή στην _σημερινή σου φωτό_ από του Φραντζή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ενα τετοιο εφοδιαστικο πλοιο ειναι πιο οικονομικο στη δουλεια του, απο οτι ενα που εχει μηχανες; Δλδ η ρυμουλκηση κοστιζει λογοτερα απο το να κινειται με ιδια μεσα;
> Και αν καποιος ξερει σε ποια εταιρεια ανηκει.


Πρόκειται γιά φορτηγίδα (μπάριζα) κ η χρήση Ρ/Κ δεν είναι κάτι νέο.

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Αυτο το ξερω...αλλη ειναι η ερωτηση...απο πλευρας χρηματων τι γινεται;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτο το ξερω...αλλη ειναι η ερωτηση...απο πλευρας χρηματων τι γινεται;


Στο είπα διότι δεν πρόκειται αλλά γιά πλοίο αλλά γιά πλωτό ναυπήγημα.Προφανώς συμφέρει από πλευράς συντήρησης κ ελάχιστου πληρώματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή έχει βγει για συντήρηση αυτός ο πλωτός γερανός που ονομάζεται ΧΕΝΡΥ Λ ΛΙ 9 αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων. Ξέρει κανείς που δουλεύει και που είναι η βάση του!!!!! Ορίστε και 3 φωτογραφίες του.

ΧΕΝΡΥ Λ ΛΙ 9 01 28-04-2015.jpg ΧΕΝΡΥ Λ ΛΙ 9 02 28-04-2015.jpg ΧΕΝΡΥ Λ ΛΙ 9 03 28-04-2015.jpg

----------


## emmpapad

Παντελή στο Σουσσάκι λειτουργεί και είναι νηολογημένος στην Ισθμία με α/α 09.

Εμμανουήλ

----------


## pantelis2009

> Παντελή στο Σουσσάκι λειτουργεί και είναι νηολογημένος στην Ισθμία με α/α 09.
> 
> Εμμανουήλ


Έστω και καθυστερημένα (είχα ιό στο P/C ) σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 
Ας δούμε το Sekavin που έχει βγει για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα στο Πέραμα, σε δύο πόζες.

SEKAVIN 01 11-06-2015.jpg SEKAVIN 02 11-06-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το NAFTILOS φωτογραφημένος σήμερα 11-06-2015 στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή που έχει βγει για τη συντήρηση του.

NAFTILOS 04 11-06-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το LASSEA (e.x Afros IV) σε δύο πόζες του στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη που έχει βγει για τη συντήρηση του. Μόλις πέσει στη θάλασσα ξεκινά το ...χτίσιμο του νέου αμφίπλωρου "Ωρίων".

LASSEA 08 11-06-2015.jpg LASSEA 15 17-06-2015.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> Ας δούμε το LASSEA (e.x Afros IV) σε δύο πόζες του στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη που έχει βγει για τη συντήρηση του. Μόλις πέσει στη θάλασσα ξεκινά το ...χτίσιμο του νέου αμφίπλωρου "Ωρίων".
> 
> LASSEA 08 11-06-2015.jpg LASSEA 15 17-06-2015.jpg


Καινούργιο έγινε  :Razz: 

sk_0212_.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε Στέλιο για τα ωραία σου. Αύριο το πρόγραμμα έχει Πέραμα, οπότε αν δεν έχει πέσει θα το δούμε και από κοντά. :Fat:

----------


## manolisfissas

Το NATHALIE σήμερα το πρωί στην μικρή του Πειραιά όπου ακόμα η δεξαμενή δεν έχει ξενερίσει.

NATHALIE 29.06.2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΒΥΡΩΝ φωτογραφημένο στις 18-07-2015 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη που έχει βγει για τη συντήρηση του.

ΒΥΡΩΝ 07 18-07-2015.jpg ΒΥΡΩΝ 08 18-07-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το RHINO φωτογραφημένο στις 01-08-2015 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη που έχει βγει για τη συντήρηση του.

RHINO 01 01-08-2015.jpg RHINO 02 01-08-2015.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Η ανεμότρατα *Αργοκοιλιώτισσα* πριν λίγες ήμερες στον ταρσανά της Σύρου για συντήρηση.

DSCN5648.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ECO FRIEND στις 26-11-2015 στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή, την ώρα που έχει καθίσει στα βάζα και την ώρα που βγαίνει για τη συντήρηση του.

ECO-FRIEND-10-26-11-2015.jpg ECO-FRIEND-11-26-11-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το CAPETAN GIORGIS II όταν στις 31-03-2016 είχε κάτσει στα βάζα για να βγει για το δεξαμενισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή. Μόλις τελειώσει σειρά θα πάρει το μονόπορτο Μελίνα ΙΙ.

CAPETAN-GIORGIS-II-03-31-03-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η ιστορική υδροφόρα του Αργοσαρωνικού _ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ_ βρίσκεται τραβηγμένη έξω στο ναυπηγείο του Γιώργου Φραντζή στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0390.jpg
_Πέραμα - 21/05/2016_

----------


## manoubras 33

Τα δυο ρυμουλκά σήμερα *Μινώταυρος Α* και *Μίνωας* πάνω στο Syncrolift στο Νεώριον της Σύρου.

DSCN7016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ρόδος εχθές που έχει βγει για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ στο Πέραμα.

ΡΟΔΟΣ-01-06-06-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ECO V στις 06-06-2016 όταν είχε βγει για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή. 

ECO-V-08-06-06-2016.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Στον Ταρσανά έχουμε τραβηγμένο έξω το μικρο ρυμουλκό* Λέων 1.*Για όσους θυμούνται το μικρο κάποτε είχε συμβάλει στο ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond, ανήκει η άνηκε σε μια τεχνική εταιρία του Γορδελα,  Στοιχεία περισσότερα όμως δεν μπορώ να βρω.

DSCN7111.jpg DSCN7115.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SEA ANEMOS σήμερα το μεσημέρι στη Μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος, πριν ακόμη ξενερίσει. 

SEA-ANEMOS-26-19-09-2016.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Στον Ταρσανά έχουμε τραβηγμένο έξω το μικρο ρυμουλκό* Λέων 1.*Για όσους θυμούνται το μικρο κάποτε είχε συμβάλει στο ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond, ανήκει η άνηκε σε μια τεχνική εταιρία του Γορδελα,  Στοιχεία περισσότερα όμως δεν μπορώ να βρω.
> 
> DSCN7111.jpg DSCN7115.jpg


Ανήκει σε εταιρεία με έδρα τη Σύρο. Έχω μερικές πληροφορίες σε μια φωτογραφία που έχω ανεβάσει εδώ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2529641 (δες στην περιγραφή). Έxω ανεβάσει και τον
υπόλοιπο εξοπλισμό της εταιρείας στο ίδιο site.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο ναυπηγείο του Γιώργου Φραντζή στο Πέραμα, πίσω από την παντόφλα ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΑΡ, έχει βγει το μικρό εφοδιαστικό _ΕΚΟ 3_.

IMG_0046.jpg__IMG_0061.jpg
_Πέραμα - 12/11/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο ναυπηγείο του Κελαιδή στο Πέραμα έχει βγει το μικρό τάνκερ (εφοδιαστικό) _ΠΟΤΟΥΛΑ_. Αρκετά ψηλά στο ναυπηγείο, κάτι που δείχνει ότι θα μείνει εκεί για αρκετά μεγάλο διάστημα.

IMG_0060_.jpg
_Πέραμα - 24/12/2016_

Κατασκευασμένο το _1963_ στο ναυπηγείο Ελευθερόπουλου - Μπεκρή στο Πέραμα με αριθμό νηολογίου Πειραιά 1891 και με προηγούμενο όνομα από το ΠΟΤΟΥΛΑ το ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ Π. Φέρει _ΙΜΟ 9098218_ και από το 1991 αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 9738_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και πάλι στο ναυπηγείο του Κελαιδή στο Πέραμα, για να δούμε το εφοδιαστικό _ΕΚΟ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ_. Το μόνο διαθέσιμο στοιχείο είναι ο αριθμός νηολογίου του, _Ν.Π. 12259_.
Έτος κατασκευής, ναυπηγείο, χώρα, ΙΜΟ number ?????

IMG_0010.jpg
_Πέραμα - 18/02/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο Πέραμα. στο ναυπηγείο Γιώργου Φραντζή βρίσκεται τραβηγμένη έξω η υδροφόρα του κ. Λεβεντάκη _ΦΙΛΙΑΤΡΑ_ (1964 - IMO                      6501355).

IMG_0098.jpg
_08/07/2017_

Και στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ το πλοίο γενικού φορτίου _ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ_ (1974 - IMO 7383554).

IMG_0066.jpg__IMG_0068.jpg
_08/07/2017_

----------


## npapad

> Και πάλι στο ναυπηγείο του Κελαιδή στο Πέραμα, για να δούμε το εφοδιαστικό _ΕΚΟ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ_. Το μόνο διαθέσιμο στοιχείο είναι ο αριθμός νηολογίου του, _Ν.Π. 12259_.
> Έτος κατασκευής, ναυπηγείο, χώρα, ΙΜΟ number ?????
> 
> IMG_0010.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 18/02/2017_


Το Greek Shipping Directory το αναφέρει σαν ΕΚΟΣΠΙΡΙΤ (μία λέξη), κατασκευής του 1971, 466 gt, ΔΔΣ SVA6084 χωρίς ΙΜΟ. Δεν αναφέρει δυστυχώς το προηγούμενο όνομα αλλά το σουλούπι του μου κάνει για πρώην inland tanker (δεξαμενόπλοιο για ποτάμια/λίμνες).

----------


## npapad

> Και πάλι στο ναυπηγείο του Κελαιδή στο Πέραμα, για να δούμε το εφοδιαστικό _ΕΚΟ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ_. Το μόνο διαθέσιμο στοιχείο είναι ο αριθμός νηολογίου του, _Ν.Π. 12259_.
> Έτος κατασκευής, ναυπηγείο, χώρα, ΙΜΟ number ?????
> 
> IMG_0010.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 18/02/2017_





> Το Greek Shipping Directory το αναφέρει σαν ΕΚΟΣΠΙΡΙΤ (μία λέξη), κατασκευής του 1971, 466 gt, ΔΔΣ SVA6084 χωρίς ΙΜΟ. Δεν αναφέρει δυστυχώς το προηγούμενο όνομα αλλά το σουλούπι του μου κάνει για πρώην inland tanker (δεξαμενόπλοιο για ποτάμια/λίμνες).


Κοιτάζοντας καλύτερα τη φωτογραφία του φίλου EV, είδα ότι πίσω από το κομοδέσιο αναγράφεται ακόμα το ΕΝΙ (το αντίστοιχο ΙΜΟ για τα πλοία των ποταμών/λιμνών). Ψάχνοντας το στο Ολλανδικό site debinnenvaart.nl (σημείο αναφοράς για αυτού του τύπου τα πλοία), βρήκα και την ιστορία του πριν γίνει Ελληνικό. Δείτε εδώ : http://www.debinnenvaart.nl/schip_detail/5130/

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η υδροφόρα _ΦΙΛΙΑΤΡΑ_, σε ακόμα μία φωτό από τα ναυπηγεία Φραντζή στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0025.jpg
_15 Ιουλίου 2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Βύρων δύο χρόνια μετά έχει βγει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για τη συντήρηση του.

ΒΥΡΩΝ-13-28-08-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Ζωάδικο BM SPIRIDON από τις 27/04 είναι στη μεσαία δεξαμενή Περάματος για το δεξαμενισμό του. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο προχθές που πήγαινα Σαλαμίνα.

BM-SPIRIDON-05-02-05-2018.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο νεωριον βρισκεται αυτες τις μερες για δεξαμενισμο το Ζεφυρος της Ελιν

DSCN7947.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΙΧΘΥΟΕΣΣΑ Ν. ΑΙ 47 από τις 24-05-2018 έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη.

ΙΧΘΥΟΕΣΣΑ-Ν.-ΑΙ-47-01-24-05-2018.jpg ΙΧΘΥΟΕΣΣΑ-Ν.-ΑΙ-47-02-24-05-2018.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ακομη ενα βαπορι της Εlinoil το *Απιλιωτης* μοιραζεται στο Νεωριον την δεξαμενη μαζι με το ερευνητικο σκαφος *Med Surveyor
*Αυριο μαλλον θα γινει διαδικασια αποδεξαμενισμου

DSCN7972.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο ναυπηγείο _Κελαιδή_, το μότορσιπ _ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ_ (IMO 8417546),

IMG_0332.jpg__IMG_0291.jpg
_Πέραμα - 30/06/2018_

και στο ναυπηγείο _ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ_, η υδροφόρα του κ. Λεβεντάκη _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Λ_ (IMO 6717227) που επέλεξε κάπως παράξενη εποχή (ως υδροφόρα της Αίγινας) για να βγει σε δεξαμενισμό και εργασίες συντήρησης.

IMG_0364.jpg__IMG_0354.jpg
_Πέραμα - 30/06/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Για το Ιωάννης Λ μπορεί να λήγουν τα χαρτιά του

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλά, αυτό δεν είναι δικαιολογία. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο ένα πλοίο να βγει σε δεξαμενισμό και εργασίες συντήρησης ακριβώς την περίοδο που λήγουν τα χαρτιά του, μπορεί να βγει και νωρίτερα, στην συγκεκριμμένη περίπτωση τον Μάρτιο ή τον Απρίλιο που η μεταφορά νερού στην Αίγινα είναι σαφέστατα σε πολύ μικρότερους ρυθμούς.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SEA PATRIS φωτογραφημένο πριν καμιά ώρα από την Κυνόσουρα στην Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ που μπαίνει για την συντήρηση του.

SEA-PATRIS-14-04-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

και στο ναυπηγείο _ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ_, η υδροφόρα του κ. Λεβεντάκη _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Λ_ (IMO 6717227) που επέλεξε κάπως παράξενη εποχή (ως υδροφόρα της Αίγινας) για να βγει σε δεξαμενισμό και εργασίες συντήρησης.

IMG_0364.jpg__IMG_0354.jpg
_Πέραμα - 30/06/2018_[/QUOTE]

Όπως βλέπουμε εν σχέση με τις φωτο του φίλου Espresso Venezia στο πλοίο έχει μπει το βάζο και μάλλον σήμερα θα καθελκυστεί.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-Λ-10-06-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το General Cargo RHINO κατασκευής 1979 με μήκος 91,57 και πλάτος 14,08 από το Σάββατο, έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

RHINO-03-31-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το General Cargo RHINO όταν είχε καθίσει στα βάζα του ναυπηγείου Παναγιωτάκη για να βγει για την συντήρηση του και την επομένη τακαρισμένο και έχει αρχίσει η υδροβολή. Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι θα είναι έξω ακόμη 8-10 μέρες για να τελειώσει με τις εργασίες συντήρησης  του. Καλή συνέχεια.

RHINO-04-31-07-2018.jpg RHINO-05-31-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το General Cargo RHINO φωτογραφημένο στις 07-08-2018 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη....όσο πάει και ομορφαίνει.

RHINO-06-07-08-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το δεξαμενόπλοιο _ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ_ (2003 - IMO                      9254862) στην νέα μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

IMG_0025.jpg__IMG_0030.jpg
_Πέραμα - 11/08/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _NEW GEMINI_ (2008 - IMO 9523756) δεξαμενίζεται αυτέ τις ημέρες στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα.

IMG_0331.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 11/11/2018_

----------


## sv1xv

MT EKO 2 @Vassiliadis Docks par SV1XV, on ipernity

Σήμερα το tanker EKO-2 μπήκε στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> MT EKO 2 @Vassiliadis Docks par SV1XV, on ipernity
> 
> Σήμερα το tanker EKO-2 μπήκε στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.


Kάπου εκεί,ήμουν κ εγώ! :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Καλλικράτης που ήταν να μπει στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη για την συντήρηση του είναι στους Αγίους Θεοδώρους, ξέρει κανείς αν μπήκε άλλο πλοίο στη δεξαμενή και ποιο?????

----------


## leo85

Μπήκε το Εξπρές Πήγασος,φώτο το βράδυ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το General Cargo NS DANTE κατασκευής 1982 με σημαία Παναμά και με  ΙΜΟ 8208878, με μήκος 80 μέτρα και πλάτος 11 μέτρα βγήκε για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα στο Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

NS-DANTE-01-19-04-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το General Cargo NS DANTE  συνεχίζει την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα στο Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

NS-DANTE-02-22-04-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο  General Cargo NS DANTE προχωράει η συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα και μάλλον αύριο θα καθελκυστεί. Καλή συνέχεια.

NS-DANTE-03-30-04-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Livestock Carrier SPIRIDON II* [TG] με IMO 7311329 καθελκύστηκε σήμερα από την δεξαμενή Πειραιάς Ι που είχε ανέβει για βάψιμο στα ύφαλα και πήγε στη ράδα. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

SPIRIDON-II-02-08-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To *Bulk Carrier PANDA* σημαία Παναμά [PA] κατασκευής 2004, με IMO 9288540 και διαστάσεις 170,7 Χ 27 σήμερα με την βοήθεια των P/K Atlas, Vernicos Oceanos & Christos XLII μπήκε στη* δεξαμενή Πειραιάς Ι* για συντήρηση στα ύφαλα του που θα κρατήσει έως 14/06/2019. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγο από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

PANDA-01-12-06-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To *Bulk Carrier PANDA* σημαία Παναμά [PA] κατασκευής 2004, με IMO 9288540 και διαστάσεις 170,7 Χ 27 σήμερα με την βοήθεια των P/K Atlas, Vernicos Oceanos & Christos XLII μπήκε στη* δεξαμενή Πειραιάς Ι* για συντήρηση στα ύφαλα του που θα κρατήσει έως 14/06/2019. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγο από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> PANDA-01-12-06-2019.jpg


Shikoku,Ιαπωνία 2004   29870 dwt   MAN B&W 8360 HP.
Διαχειρίστρια Clio Navigation.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από λίγο το *Bulk Carrier PANDA* ετοιμαζόταν με την βοήθεια των P/K Hector, Vernicos Oceanos & Christos XXXIII να βγει από την δεξαμενή Πειραιάς Ι. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα πριν ακόμη γεμίσει νερό η δεξαμενή. Καλή συνέχεια.

PANDA-04-15-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σάββατο ανέβηκε στην δεξαμενή Πειραιάς Ι το *Bulk Carrier LION* σημαία Panama κατασκευής 1996 με ΙΜΟ 9136785 και διαστάσεις 169,03 Χ 27 μέτρα και μάλλον σήμερα το απόγευμα θα πέσει*.* ​Εδώ φωτογραφημένο το πρωί από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

LION-05-17-06-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Νaikai,Ιαπωνία 1996   27917 dwt   B&W  14.4 kn
Oμόσταυλο με το PANDA.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στη δεξαμενή Πειραιάς Ι που βρίσκεται το *Bulk Carrier LION* έχει αρχίσει να μπαίνει το νερό για τον αποδεξαμενισμό του, ενώ τώρα έχουν πάει τα P/K Atlas, Leon & Karapiperis New Gene για να το βοηθήσουν. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγο από την Κυνόσουρα και σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ σειρά έχει το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής. Μένει να δούμε αν θα μπει σήμερα ή αύριο. Καλή συνέχεια.

LION-06-18-06-2019.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστουμε Παντελη για τις φωτο.
Σημερα αναβηκε στη μεγαλη δεξαμενη στο Νεωριο το ρυμουλκο *ALP WINGER

*DSCN9964.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

To Oil/Chemical Tanker* KAPETAN MICHALIS* [GR] με ΙΜΟ 9187693 κατασκευής 1999 με διαστάσεις 80 Χ 12,2 μέτρα έχει βγει από προχθές στο *ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη* για την συντήρηση στα ύφαλα του και όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή φωτο από την Κυνόσουρα η υδροβολή κοντεύει να τελειώσει. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ-ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ-02-04-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Oil/Chemical Tanker* KAPETAN MICHALIS [GR]* συνεχίζει την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και όπως λένε οι πληροφορίες μου αύριο θα καθελκυστεί. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο εχθές από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ-ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ-03-07-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο πλωτός γερανός *Προσήνεμος* που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του στο *ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη* από τις 12/07 και ήδη έχει τελειώσει η υδροβολή του. Καλή συνέχεια.

Π-Γ-ΠΡΟΣΗΝΕΜΟΣ-02-12-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το μικρό εφοδιαστικό *ΒΥΡΩΝ (ΙΜΟ 5417753)* όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή μου φωτογραφία από την Κυνόσουρα, έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Καλή συνέχεια. 

ΒΥΡΩΝ-16-09-08-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Oil Products Tanker *FORTH FISHER [GB]* με ΙΜΟ 9118159, κατασκευής 1997 με διαστάσεις 91 Χ 15,62  βρίσκεται στη *μεγάλη πέτρινη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη* από όπου και οι φωτογραφίες, από τις 04/10 και θα παραμείνει έως τις 14/10/2019 για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

FORTH-FISHER-02-06-10-2019.jpg FORTH-FISHER-03-06-10-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* General Cargo TITAN [MD]* με ΙΜΟ 8416750 κατασκευής 1986 και με διαστάσεις 88 Χ 11 έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του στο *ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα* στο Πέραμα, απ' όπου και η σημερινή του φωτο. Καλή συνέχεια.

TITAN-01-11-10-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε το Oil products Tanker *FORTH FISHER [GB]* με ΙΜΟ 9118159 κατασκευής 1997, που βρίσκεται στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη,*έγινε LEFTERIS αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων*. Καλή συνέχεια.

LEFTERIS-(ex.-FORTH-FISHER)-05-13-10-2019.jpg LEFTERIS-(ex.-FORTH-FISHER)-06-13-10-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* General Cargo Panagia Kanala* [PA] κατασκευής 1995 με ΙΜΟ 9125152 και με διαστάσεις 96,58 Χ 15,82 φωτογραφημένο στην *μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη*, που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

PANAGIA KANALA 01 15-11-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To P/K  C. GEMITZOGLOU βρίσκεται για την συντήρηση του στη μικρή δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη στον Πειραιά και θα διαρκέσει από τις 15/11 έως τις 01/12/2019. Καλή συνέχεια.

C.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Νορβηγικό ερευνητικό σκάφος ανοικτής θαλάσσης *NORMAND TONJER* στη δεξαμενη, κατά το παρελθον το σκάφος οπως βλέπουμε έχει υποστεί υπερκατασκευες πανω απο το καταστρωμα, μέχρι πρόσφατα δουλευέ στον Περσίκο κόλπο.

DSCN1290.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ ΙΙΙ* Πλωτό Τριμαράν βοηθητικό υχθυοκαλλιέργειας.

DSCN3294.JPG
Ταρσανάς Σύρου 26/10/2020

----------


## manoubras 33

Το μικρό ρυμουλκό *ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ IV* νηολόγιο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 6770 ήρθε για συντήρηση στον ταρσανά της Σύρου αυτές τις μέρες. Στον Αθηνιό της Σαντορίνης δουλεύει στα έργα που γίνονται στο λιμάνι.

DSCN3576.JPG DSCN3577.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Ταχύπλοο *ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ* και το* ΖΕΦΥΡΟΣ* της ΕΛΙΝ, αυτές τις μέρες δεξαμενίζονται μαζί στην μικρή δεξαμενή του Νεωρίου. Ας τα δούμε!

DSCN0132 - Αντιγραφή.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

H Βυθοκόρος *PARANA* και το Μultipurpose Support Vessel *ARIANDE* της Αsso Group μαζί στη δεξαμενή.

DSCN0264.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Αφού συζητιέται το βαπόρι, και οι φίλοι από την Θεσσαλονίκη μας το έδειξαν και αρόδου, να και μια ''γυμνή''  με το RO/RO *VASSILIOS* όταν ήταν στη δεξαμενή, εδώ σε στάδιο βαφής primer. Εγινε πολύ καλή δουλειά και στα ύφαλα με αμμοβολή.

DSCN0540.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αφού συζητιέται το βαπόρι, και οι φίλοι από την Θεσσαλονίκη μας το έδειξαν και αρόδου, να και μια ''γυμνή''  με το RO/RO *VASSILIOS* όταν ήταν στη δεξαμενή, εδώ σε στάδιο βαφής primer. Εγινε πολύ καλή δουλειά και στα ύφαλα με αμμοβολή.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200458


Με τις πρώτες θαλασσιές στη μάσκα θα αρχίζει να φαίνεται το πράσινο.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το ρυμουλκό *ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Β* της Μilos tugs του κ.Βαμβακάρη εχει βγει για εργασίες στον Ταρσανά, χτισμένο το 1944 για το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό των ΗΠΑ. Το 1991 πραγματοποίησε στην Ελλάδα επισκευή αλλάζοντας μηχανή και ηλεκτρογεννήτριες. Σκαρί μιας άλλης εποχής!

100_1244.JPG 100_1245.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ρυμουλκό *ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Β* της Μilos tugs του κ.Βαμβακάρη εχει βγει για εργασίες στον Ταρσανά, χτισμένο το 1944 για το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό των ΗΠΑ. Το 1991 πραγματοποίησε στην Ελλάδα επισκευή αλλάζοντας μηχανή και ηλεκτρογεννήτριες. Σκαρί μιας άλλης εποχής!
> 
> 100_1244.JPG 100_1245.JPG


Kατά μία εκδοχή ναυπηγήθηκε το 1948 κ ανακατασκευάστηκε το 2009.Το σουλούπι του δείχνει ότι ήταν ST του Αμερικανικού Στρατού.Γενικά πάρα πολλά σαν κ αυτό το Ρ/Κ ήλθαν κατά καιρούς στην χώρα μας κ όχι μόνο.

----------


## manoubras 33

Στιγμές από την ανέλκυση του ξύλινου φορτηγού σκάφους *ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ* για συντήρηση. Τύπος σκαριού πέραμα. Από τα εναπομείναντα ξύλινα που δουλεύουν σήμερα με την χρήση φορτηγού. Το συγκεκριμένο μεταφέρει από φιάλες υγραερίου, εκκριτικές υλες για λατομεία, αδρανή υλικά κ.α. Ναυπηγήθηκε μεταξύ 72-73 στον Ταρσανά Συρου Αφοί Μαυρίκου.

100_1316.JPG 100_1320.JPG
Σύρος 21/10/2021

----------


## manoubras 33

Στη μικρή δεξαμενή στο Νεώριο βρίσκονται για επισκευή Δυο πλοία της Asso SubSea. To καλωδιακό *ASTREA* και το σκάφος ανοικτής θαλάσσης, ειδικών αποστολών *ΑRGO*.

DSCN2601.JPG
04/04/2022

----------


## sparti

Αναιβαζω τρεις φωτογραφιες απο τον προσφατο δεξαμενισμο του σλοπαδικου ΕΚΟΜΠΡΗΖ στο περαμα

----------


## manoubras 33

Το καλωδιακό *ATALANTI* της Αsso στη δεξαμενή.

DSCN2976.JPG
26/6/2022

----------

